#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  مناظرة مع فريق التواصل (السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة)

## ابن رشد المصري

*كلكم سمع بفريق التواصل الأمريكي الذي انتشر بشكل كبير في المواقع والمنتديات العربية .. أي منتدى عربي ستجدوا فيه الأن ملف شخصي لعضو يحمل اسم "فريق التواصل" .. هو مشروع أعدته وزارة الخارجية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتغيير صورتها السيئة في عالمنا العربي .. ستجدوا الجنس الذي يحمله الملف الشخصي للعضو هو أنثى وأنا لا أدري سبب ذلك فهل التأنيث عائد الى الولايات المتحدة المطلوب الدفاع عن شرفها هنا في منتدياتنا العربية أم هي مجرد وسيلة لتفادي كم أكبر من الغضب الكامن في النفوس ضد الولايات المتحدة وسياستها في المنطقة اذا ما كان المحاور ذكر لا أنثى!
عن نفسي أثار سخطي وشططي كثيراً مشروعهم ذلك وكنت أسأل نفسي دوماً .. ما بال أولئك؟
هل فعلاً توقعوا أنهم  بهذه البساطة وهذا اليسر بمقدورهم أن يغيروا قناعاتنا وبالتالي عواطفنا تجاه الادارة الأمريكية ومواقفها الظالمة تجاه أمتنا؟
أي جهل وأي انتقاص وأي سذاجة واستجهال يرونا به كعرب لمجرد أن تسمح لهم عقولهم بالتفكير في مشروع مماثل؟
هل هو الغرور الأمريكي أم هو الجهل بالغير؟
هل توقع الأمريكان أنهم بردود آلية مكررة أشبه ما تكون بالبيانات الحكومية على فرقهم أن تكررها بنظام copy - paste من أمثال تأييد بلدهم لقرارات الأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والرامية لانشاء دولتين فلسطينية واسرائيلية في المنطقة كافية لكسب تعاطفكم وتغيير اشمئزازكم من سياساتهم؟ 
واذا كان من عيب لدى الامريكان، فهي انهم رعاة بقر لايعرفون سوى القليل القليل عن العالم الخارجي.
هناك طرفة تقول ان الامم المتحدة قررت ارسال وفد لإجراء استبيان يشمل مختلف قارات العالم، بحيث يسألوا من كل طرف في العالم شخصا واحدا نفس السؤال، فيأتي الوفد أولا الى الاوربي الغربي ويسألوه: من فضلك ما هو رأيك في نقص الغذاء الحاصل في باقي دول العالم ؟ فلم يفهم الاوربي معنى كلمة نقص غذاء، لانه اصلا لايوجد نقص غذاء في أوربا الغربية. ثم يأتي الوفد الى الامريكي الجنوبي فيسألونه نفس السؤال، لكنه لم يفهم ماذا تعني كلمة من فضلك !! ذلك انهم في بلادهم تكثر العصابات والمافيات ولا وجود لتلك الكلمة في قاموسهم، حيث ان لغة القتل هي اللغة المسيطرة. ثم يأتي الوفد الى الافريقي ويسألونه نفس السؤال، لكنه لم يفهم كلمة غذاء، لان الجوع مسيطر على قارة افريقيا. ثم يجول الوفد على الوطن العربي ويسألوا عربيا نفس السؤال، فلم يعرف معنى كلمة ما هو رأيك ؟ لانه لا وجود لحرية الرأي في العالم العربي، وفي النهاية يسأل الوفد مواطنا امريكيا، واذا به لا يفهم ماذا تعني  كلمة العالم الخارجي !! لان الامريكي يتصور ان العالم كله هو امريكا فقط !!!
ربما ذلك هو مربط الفرس .. أنا مقتنع تماماً ومنذ أمد بعيد أن الأمريكان كأفراد بمثل هذا الجهل والسذاجة في السياسة، ذلك ان الواقع يقول ان الامريكي اهتمامه منصب على حلبات المصارعة الامريكية والهمبورجر والديسكو والسينما ومكان يقضي فيه الويك اند بصحبة صديقة، طالما صدمني جهل الأمريكان بغيرهم لكني كنت أظن السياسيين الامريكان ورجال الاعمال وباقي افراد الحكومة يختلفوا فهم برأيي أو كما كان رأيي يعرفوا تماماً ما يريدونه من الشرق الاوسط وعاقدين العزم على الحصول عليه فكيف بهم اذن أن يقروا مثل هذه الأفكار ويظنوها قد تؤتي أكلها؟! .. الهوة أعظم من أن تملأها بيانات كهذه البيانات! 
صراحة أنا شعرت باهانة عظيمة من مشروعات فريق التواصل وراديو سوا وقناة الحرة هذه ولا أعلم ان كنتم تشاركوني الاحساس أم لا! 
على كل حال .. عرضت على فريق التواصل مناظرة بيني وبينه دون تدخل أحد الأعضاء منعاً للتشتيت حول "السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة" ووافق مشكوراً عليها.
كل ما أطلبه منكم أو ارجوه رجاءاً حاراً ن ترجئوا أي رد أو تعليق لحين انتهائنا تماماً من مناظرتنا التي ستفتح لتعليقاتكم بعد أن نعلن نهايتها.
طالما جمعني بفريق التواصل الكثير من النقاشات هنا أكثرها ساخنة غضوبة حتى انه كل مرة يناقشني فيها يستهل مداخلته بـ "لازلت أذكرك وأذكر مداخلاتنا معاً" .. لكن طالما كان التشتيت وكثرة الردود الموجهة اليه من الاخوة الأعضاء حائلاً يحول دون أن يروي ظمئي ما كان ويكون بيننا من نقاشات وهو ما أحاول تلافيه هذه المرة.
لكم أكمل ود ومحبة.
بالنسبة لفريق التواصل الذي أسعدني بقبوله دعوتي فكل ما ارجوه منه أن يتحرر بعض الشئ من الردود المكررة والطريقة الآلية في الرد ببيانات أشبه ما تكون بيانات حكومية فيكون نقاشنا أكثر تحرراً وتشعباً.
شكراً.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*
والأن أبدأ مع ضيفي بسم الله .. السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة؟
هل هي تابعة لجهات واملاءات خارجية أم انها متبوعة بوصفها سياسة الدولة العظمى في العالم؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
موضوع رائع يا رامى يبحث فى أمر نود لو أن نعرف فعلا الكثير بشأنه لأنه سيوضح لنا الكثير من الرؤى الغائبة والتى دوما ما تثير علامات أستفهام بأذهاننا..نحن معك متابعون ان شاء الله..
وأحب أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأوكد على رغبتك وأرجو الأعضاء أنا الأخرى رجاء حارا بألا يضعوا أى مداخلات هنا الا بعد انتهاء أخواننا ابن رشد وفريق التواصل من طرح افكارهما بخصوص ما أشار اليه االأخ العزيز رامى فى صدر موضوعه..فالموضوع كما فهمتوا هو موضوع ثنائى عبارة عن مناظرة بينهما هما الاثنين فقط وهذا لعدم  التشتيت والتركيز فى لب االنقاش المتبادل بينهما..على وعد بفتح الموضوع للجميع ان شاء الله بعد انتهائهما من هذه المناظرة..وأحببت أن أؤكد على رغبتيهما حتى لا نقع فى حرج حذف أى مشاركة دخيلة..وتفضلوا بقبول خالص التحيات..،*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *كلكم سمع بفريق التواصل الأمريكي الذي انتشر بشكل كبير في المواقع والمنتديات العربية .. أي منتدى عربي ستجدوا فيه الأن ملف شخصي لعضو يحمل اسم "فريق التواصل" .. هو مشروع أعدته وزارة الخارجية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتغيير صورتها السيئة في عالمنا العربي .. ستجدوا الجنس الذي يحمله الملف الشخصي للعضو هو أنثى وأنا لا أدري سبب ذلك فهل التأنيث عائد الى الولايات المتحدة المطلوب الدفاع عن شرفها هنا في منتدياتنا العربية أم هي مجرد وسيلة لتفادي كم أكبر من الغضب الكامن في النفوس ضد الولايات المتحدة وسياستها في المنطقة اذا ما كان المحاور ذكر لا أنثى!
> عن نفسي أثار سخطي وشططي كثيراً مشروعهم ذلك وكنت أسأل نفسي دوماً .. ما بال أولئك؟
> هل فعلاً توقعوا أنهم  بهذه البساطة وهذا اليسر بمقدورهم أن يغيروا قناعاتنا وبالتالي عواطفنا تجاه الادارة الأمريكية ومواقفها الظالمة تجاه أمتنا؟
> أي جهل وأي انتقاص وأي سذاجة واستجهال يرونا به كعرب لمجرد أن تسمح لهم عقولهم بالتفكير في مشروع مماثل؟
> هل هو الغرور الأمريكي أم هو الجهل بالغير؟
> هل توقع الأمريكان أنهم بردود آلية مكررة أشبه ما تكون بالبيانات الحكومية على فرقهم أن تكررها بنظام copy - paste من أمثال تأييد بلدهم لقرارات الأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والرامية لانشاء دولتين فلسطينية واسرائيلية في المنطقة كافية لكسب تعاطفكم وتغيير اشمئزازكم من سياساتهم؟ 
> واذا كان من عيب لدى الامريكان، فهي انهم رعاة بقر لايعرفون سوى القليل القليل عن العالم الخارجي.
> هناك طرفة تقول ان الامم المتحدة قررت ارسال وفد لإجراء استبيان يشمل مختلف قارات العالم، بحيث يسألوا من كل طرف في العالم شخصا واحدا نفس السؤال، فيأتي الوفد أولا الى الاوربي الغربي ويسألوه: من فضلك ما هو رأيك في نقص الغذاء الحاصل في باقي دول العالم ؟ فلم يفهم الاوربي معنى كلمة نقص غذاء، لانه اصلا لايوجد نقص غذاء في أوربا الغربية. ثم يأتي الوفد الى الامريكي الجنوبي فيسألونه نفس السؤال، لكنه لم يفهم ماذا تعني كلمة من فضلك !! ذلك انهم في بلادهم تكثر العصابات والمافيات ولا وجود لتلك الكلمة في قاموسهم، حيث ان لغة القتل هي اللغة المسيطرة. ثم يأتي الوفد الى الافريقي ويسألونه نفس السؤال، لكنه لم يفهم كلمة غذاء، لان الجوع مسيطر على قارة افريقيا. ثم يجول الوفد على الوطن العربي ويسألوا عربيا نفس السؤال، فلم يعرف معنى كلمة ما هو رأيك ؟ لانه لا وجود لحرية الرأي في العالم العربي، وفي النهاية يسأل الوفد مواطنا امريكيا، واذا به لا يفهم ماذا تعني  كلمة العالم الخارجي !! لان الامريكي يتصور ان العالم كله هو امريكا فقط !!!
> ربما ذلك هو مربط الفرس .. أنا مقتنع تماماً ومنذ أمد بعيد أن الأمريكان كأفراد بمثل هذا الجهل والسذاجة في السياسة، ذلك ان الواقع يقول ان الامريكي اهتمامه منصب على حلبات المصارعة الامريكية والهمبورجر والديسكو والسينما ومكان يقضي فيه الويك اند بصحبة صديقة، طالما صدمني جهل الأمريكان بغيرهم لكني كنت أظن السياسيين الامريكان ورجال الاعمال وباقي افراد الحكومة يختلفوا فهم برأيي أو كما كان رأيي يعرفوا تماماً ما يريدونه من الشرق الاوسط وعاقدين العزم على الحصول عليه فكيف بهم اذن أن يقروا مثل هذه الأفكار ويظنوها قد تؤتي أكلها؟! .. الهوة أعظم من أن تملأها بيانات كهذه البيانات! 
> ...


أنا سعيدة بتواجدي هنا في هذا المنتدى للإجابة على أسئلتك وأسئلة الأعضاء الآخرين حول الولايات المتحدة.

أولاً وقبل البدء بالإجابة على الأسئلة، أود أن أوضح بعض النقاط التي أثرتها في مقدمة هذه المناظرة.

أُسس فريق التواصل الالكتروني من أجل توضيح وشرح وإلقاء الضوء على السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية والتي غالباً ما يتم مناقشتها ونشرها من خلال وسائل تتعمد التضليل ونشر المعلومات الخاطئة.

يتواجد في فريقنا عدد من الأعضاء المختلفين، فمثلاً أنا عضوة في فريق التواصل الالكتروني، وهذا هو السبب في اختياري لكلمة "انثى" في خانة الجنس في الملف الشخصي. ليس هناك أي حيلة لكبح التعليقات أو الأفكار. أنت تملك كامل الحرية في مناقشة أفكارك بحرية وانفتاح على شبكة الانترنت.

كما أن دوري هنا ليس لإجراء عملية "غسيل مخ" أو لإجبار أعضاء المنتدى على تغيير أفكارهم ووجهة نظرهم، بل أملي يكمن في تشجيع حوار مثمر من خلاله يجري تبادل للأفكار والآراء، مما سيعم بالفائدة على الجميع، بمن فيهم أنا.

وأخيراً، أتمنى أن تدرك أن مناقشة وشرح السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية أحياناً تنطوي على استخدام بيانات ومواقف رسمية للحكومة الأمريكية. ليس بإمكاني تشكيل سياسة أمريكية، بل بإمكاني أن أشرحها فقط.

----------


## الصاعق

*ما ذكرته الآنسة /السيدة الممثلة لفريق التواصل - وأعتذر إن أخطاءت في اختيار اللقب- يؤكد يا رامي على حقيقة كنت ذكرتها قبلاً عندما نصحت الزملاء بعدم النقاش مع "فريق التواصل" فالأنسة كانت واضحة تماماً بشأن كينونة الفريق ومنهجيته وأهدافه. هو فريق يسعى لتسويق معطيات السياسية الأمريكية لدى العرب، ولا يشترك في صنع القرارات، وبالتالي اعتراضاتنا أو مناقشاتنا معه هي في اتجاه واحد في حالة الاختلاف، فالمرونة وتغيير وجهة النظر ممكن من جانبنا نحن فقط، بينما هو غير ممكن من ناحية فريق التواصل إلا لو تغيرت السياسية الأمريكية نفسها وبالطبع لن تكون الأسباب متعلقة بالنقاشات التي تجرى هنا.*

*وبعبارة أخرى، فإ، اعضاء فريق التواصل مهتمهم "إقناع" العرب بالسياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، وفي أحيان أخرى توضيحها فقط دون الاكتراث بالإقناع إذ أن بعض السياسات ستضر حتماً بالمصالح العربية.*

*وأعضاء ذلك الفريق سيقومون بتلك المهمة حتى لو لم يحلموا قناعة شخصية ببعض السياسات الأمريكية، فهم قاموا بتلك المهمة قبل أوباما، ويقومون بها في عهد أوباما على الرغم من تغير السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية نسبياً.*

*لذا، فلا يوجد شئ إسمه " مناظرة" مع فريق التواصل يا رامي، فالمناظرة وخاصة التقريرية لا تنتهي إلا بإقرار أحد الطرفين بوجهة نظر الأخر، وفي حالتنا هذه الطرف الأخر لن يغير وجهة نظره بالمرة مهما ناقشت نظراً لطبيعة عمله*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*دعينا نبدأ وأرجو أن يكون تواصلك سريعاً ومتحرراً مثلما سبق وأن طلبت*
*لتذهب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الى الجحيم فقط لتحيا اسرائيل!

1ـ عام 1967م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن التابع لهيئة الأمم المتحدة للحيلولة دون نص قرار وقف اطلاق النار اثناء حرب يونيو على انسحاب القوات المتحاربة إلى خطوط الهدنة السابقة.
2ـ 10 سبتمبر 1972م: الولايات المتحدة تستخدم حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به كل من الصومال وغينيا ويوغسلافيا يطالب بوقف العمليات الحربية في الشرق الأوسط بعد شكوى سوريا ولبنان.
3ـ 26 يوليو 1973م: الولايات المتحدة تعترض على مشروع قرار تقدمت به الهند واندونيسيا وبناما وبيرو والسودان ويوغسلافيا وغينيا يعلن الاسف على احتلال (اسرائيل) للاراضي العربية.
4ـ 25 يناير 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) على قرار تقدمت به باكستان وبناما وتانزانيا ورومانيا في 23 يناير ينص على حق الشعب الفلسطيني في ممارسة حق تقرير المصير وفي اقامة دولة حرة في فلسطين وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، وضرورة انسحاب (اسرائيل) من الاراضي المحتلة منذ يونيو 1967م.
5ـ 25 مارس 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به مجموعة من دول العالم الثالث يطلب من (اسرائيل) الامتناع عن أية أعمال ضد السكان العرب في الاراضي المحتلة.
6ـ 29 يونيو 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به كل من جويانا وباكستان وبناما وتانزانيا يؤكد حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير المصير والعودة إلى وطنه وحقه في الاستقلال والسيادة.
7ـ 30 ابريل 1980م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار تقدمت به تونس ينص على ممارسة الشعب الفلسطيني حقوقه المشروعة.
8 ـ 30 ابريل 1980م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) على مشروع قرار تقدمت به باكستان باسم (المؤتمر الاسلامي) ينص على اشراك منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في المناقشات بنفس حقوق الدولة العضو في الأمم المتحدة.
9ـ 20 يناير 1982م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار يقضي بفرض عقوبات على (اسرائيل) لضمها مرتفعات الجولان السورية.
10ـ 20 ابريل 1982م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار عربي بادانة حادث الهجوم على المسجد الاقصى.
11ـ 25 فبراير 1982م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) على مشروع قرار اردني يطالب السلطات المحلية (في فلسطين) لممارسة وظائفها والغاء كل الاجراءات المطبقة في الضفة الغربية.
12ـ 9 يونيو 1982م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة الفيتو ضد مشروع قرار اسباني بادانة الغزو الاسرائيلي للبنان.
13ـ 25 يونيو 1982م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار فرنسي في مجلس الامن بشأن لبنان.
14ـ 6 سبتمبر 1984م: فشل مجلس الامن في اصدار قرار يؤكد ان نصوص اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة لعام 1949م تطبق على الاقاليم المحتلة في لبنان بسبب اعتراض الولايات المتحدة.
15ـ 11 مارس 1985م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار لبناني في مجلس الامن يدين الممارسات الاسرائيلية في الجنوب اللبناني.
16ـ 13 سبتمبر 1985م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار الامن بادانة الممارسات (الاسرائيلية) القمعية ضد الفلسطينيين في الاراضي المحتلة.
17ـ 17 يناير 1986م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن الدولي ضد مشروع قرار يطالب (اسرائيل) بسحب قواتها من لبنان.
18ـ 30 يناير 1986م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قانون لمجلس الامن يدين الانتهاكات (الاسرائيلية) لحرمة المسجد الاقصى ويرفض مزاعم (اسرائيل) باعتبار القدس عاصمة لها.
19ـ 7 فبراير 1986م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن لمنع اصدار قرار يدين اختطاف (اسرائيل) لطائرة الركاب الليبية.
20ـ 18 يناير 1988م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار في مجلس الامن يستنكر الاعتداءات (الاسرائيلية) على جنوب لبنان ويطالبها بوقف جميع اعمال التعدي على الاراضي اللبنانية وجميع الاجراءات ضد المدنيين.
21ـ 1 فبراير 1988م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد اقتراح في مجلس الامن يطالب بالحد من عمليات الانتقام (الاسرائيلية) ضد الفلسطينيين في الاراضي المحتلة.
22ـ 15 ابريل 1988م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) ضد قرار لمجلس الامن يدين (اسرائيل) لاستخدامها سياسة القبضة الحديدية تجاه الانتفاضة الفلسطينية في الاراضي المحتلة في اعقاب طردها 8 فلسطينيين.
23ـ 10 مايو 1988م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) لنقض قرار مشروع قرار مشروع قرار في مجلس الامن الدولي لادانة الاجتياح (الاسرائيلي) لجنوب لبنان.
24ـ 14 ديسمبر 1988م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) لمنع استصدار قرار من مجلس الامن الدولي بادانة الاعتداء (الاسرائيلي) الجوي والبري على الاراضي اللبنانية.
25ـ 1 فبراير 1989م: اوقفت الولايات المتحدة جهود مجلس الامن الدولي لاصدار بيان يسجل رفضه لممارسات (اسرائيل) في الارض الفلسطينية المحتلة ويدعوها إلى الالتزام باتفاقية جنيف الخاصة بحقوق المدنيين في زمن الحرب.
26ـ 18 فبراير 1989م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حق النقض (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار لمجلس الامن الدولي بادانة (اسرائيل) لانتهاكات حقوق الانسان في الاراضي العربية المحتلة.
27ـ 9 يونيو 1989م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن ضد مشروع قرار لدول عدم الانحياز يدين (اسرائيل) لسياستها القمعية في الاراضي المحتلة.
28ـ 7 نوفمبر 1989م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة (الفيتو) للاعتراض على قرار مجلس الامن يدين الممارسات (الاسرائيلية) في الاراضي المحتلة.
29ـ 1 يونيو 1990م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق النقض (الفيتو) ضد مشروع قرار في مجلس الامن الدولي قدمته دول عدم الانحياز بارسال لجنة دولية إلى الاراضي العربية المحتلة لتقصي الحقائق حول الممارسات القمعية (الاسرائيلية) ضد الشعب الفلسطيني.

وفى 16/5/1995 منع الفيتو الأمريكي مجلس الامن من إصدار قراره بإدانة مصادرة إسرائيل للأراضي العربية فى القدس الامر الذى أدى إلى صدمة فى العالم العربى والإسلامي .
 تلا ذلك عدد كبير من استخدام حق الاعتراض استخدمته أمريكا لصالح إسرائيل لعل أشهره فيتو ضد ادانة حرب غزة أو فيتو أخر كان في 25 مارس 2004 ضد قرار يدين اغتيال الشيخ القعيد أحمد ياسين .. 









أي دولة دموية أنتم؟
أي دولة تلك التي تستخدم الفيتو ضد قرارات لادانة استباحة مقدسات واحتلال بلدان واستخدام الوحشية والتنكيل والاجرام بحق شعب كامل؟!
فيتوهات لأجل حماية مجرمين وسفاحين دنسوا مقدسات المسلمين وحالت دون محاسبتهم على مجازرهم في فلسطين ولبنان ومكنتهم من امتلاك أسلحة نووية وجرثومية محرمة دولياً!
لماذا تخسفوا بقيم دولتكم البالية الأرض وتمعنوا في المواقف المتطرفة؟ 
لماذا تشتروا رضاء 14 مليون يهودي مقابل غضب وكراهية مليار وستمائة مليون مسلم؟!
بل انكم حتى لا تشتروا رضاء 14 مليون يهودي .. فليسوا كل اليهود مؤيدين لاسرائيل ولا حتى لوجودها!
هاهو ذي  Yisroel Weiss وجماعته ناطوري كارتا أو Jews against Zionism كلكم في أمريكا شاهدتم لقاءه مع NeilCavuto وما قاله على محطة فوكس نيوز! .. وان كانت استضافتكم له تأخرت كثيراً.















أكثر من 83 فيتو استخدمته أمريكا فقط لأجل حماية العنف الاسرائيلي! .. أي دولة مجنونة أنتم وأي جنوح هذا في سياستكم؟
حقاً .. من يحكم الادارة الأمريكية منذ عقود؟
هل هو أمريكي أم اسرائيلي صهيوني متطرف؟
سؤال أنتظر اجابته*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *دعينا نبدأ وأرجو أن يكون تواصلك سريعاً ومتحرراً مثلما سبق وأن طلبت*
> *لتذهب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الى الجحيم فقط لتحيا اسرائيل!
> 
> 1ـ عام 1967م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن التابع لهيئة الأمم المتحدة للحيلولة دون نص قرار وقف اطلاق النار اثناء حرب يونيو على انسحاب القوات المتحاربة إلى خطوط الهدنة السابقة.
> 2ـ 10 سبتمبر 1972م: الولايات المتحدة تستخدم حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به كل من الصومال وغينيا ويوغسلافيا يطالب بوقف العمليات الحربية في الشرق الأوسط بعد شكوى سوريا ولبنان.
> 3ـ 26 يوليو 1973م: الولايات المتحدة تعترض على مشروع قرار تقدمت به الهند واندونيسيا وبناما وبيرو والسودان ويوغسلافيا وغينيا يعلن الاسف على احتلال (اسرائيل) للاراضي العربية.
> 4ـ 25 يناير 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) على قرار تقدمت به باكستان وبناما وتانزانيا ورومانيا في 23 يناير ينص على حق الشعب الفلسطيني في ممارسة حق تقرير المصير وفي اقامة دولة حرة في فلسطين وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، وضرورة انسحاب (اسرائيل) من الاراضي المحتلة منذ يونيو 1967م.
> 5ـ 25 مارس 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به مجموعة من دول العالم الثالث يطلب من (اسرائيل) الامتناع عن أية أعمال ضد السكان العرب في الاراضي المحتلة.
> 6ـ 29 يونيو 1976م: استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق (الفيتو) ضد قرار تقدمت به كل من جويانا وباكستان وبناما وتانزانيا يؤكد حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير المصير والعودة إلى وطنه وحقه في الاستقلال والسيادة.
> ...


كما وعدتك، سأجيبك على أسئلتك في هذه المناظرة.

نحن دائما نحافظ على تفضيل التوصل إلى توافق في الآراء بشأن جميع القضايا في مجلس الأمن قبل تبني أي قرار. تعتبر الولايات المتحدة استخدام قوة الفيتو التي تملكها في الحالات التي ترى فيها بأن مشروعِ القرار سيؤدي الى تفاقم  أي وضع متريث بدلا من الاتجاه نحو حله. نحن نأخذ دور مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة على محمل الجد، وفي الحقيقة لقد دعمنا العديد من قرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي التي تشكل أساسا للسلام في المنطقة مثل 242 و338 و1397. 

قرارات الامم المتحدة -- بحد ذاتها -- لا يمكن أن تضع حد للنزاعات، وتتطلب أيضاً آليات للتنفيذ. الآن والأهم من ذلك هو حسن النية ونوايا الأعضاء في التوصل إلى حلول. ولذلك، فإن التزام الولايات المتحدة بعملية السلام هو ثابت، ونحن نريد أن نرى نهاية للصراع الفلسطيني- الإسرائيلي. 

الولايات المتحدة ملتزمة التزاما قويا بالسلام في المنطقة، بما في ذلك الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين الذي ينص على تعايش الاسرائيليين والفلسطينيين جنبا إلى جنب في سلام وأمن، وكما قال الرئيس أوباما، نحن نساعد الطرفين على التحرك في هذا الاتجاه. 

إننا نعتقد أن الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين هو الحل الوحيد القابل للتطبيق والذي من شأنه أن يلبي الاحتياجات الأمنية لإسرائيل على المدى الطويل وأيضاً طموحات الشعب الفلسطيني. ينبغي على المفاوضات بين الطرفين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي أن تتناول وتعالج جميع القضايا الأساسية بما في ذلك قضايا القدس واللاجئين.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أرجو من الاخوة المراقبين كتابة تحذير بجانب عنوان الموضوع لأن مناظرتنا ستشهد الكثير من الصور المأساوية العنيفة لعلها تكون أعظم رد وأبلغ لسان واقعي يتحدث عن مآسي وازدواجيات وظلم عنيف يتعرض اليه شعب للأسف لازال الأمريكان يعتبره أدنى من الحيوان.






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فريق التواصل
					

نحن دائما نحافظ على تفضيل التوصل إلى توافق في الآراء بشأن جميع القضايا في مجلس الأمن قبل تبني أي قرار. تعتبر الولايات المتحدة استخدام قوة الفيتو التي تملكها في الحالات التي ترى فيها بأن مشروعِ القرار سيؤدي الى تفاقم  أي وضع متريث بدلا من الاتجاه نحو حله. وفي الحقيقة لقد دعمنا العديد من قرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي التي تشكل أساسا للسلام في المنطقة مثل 242 و338 و1397. 



صراحة لم أتمكن من أن أمنع نفسي من التبسم وأنا أقرأ ردك الذي اجتهدتِ فيه!
مضحك أنني تنبأت بردك في مطلع المناظرة واستفتاحيتها:
"هل توقع الأمريكان أنهم بردود آلية مكررة أشبه ما تكون بالبيانات الحكومية على فرقهم أن تكررها بنظام copy - paste من أمثال تأييد بلدهم لقرارات الأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والرامية لانشاء دولتين فلسطينية واسرائيلية في المنطقة كافية لكسب تعاطفكم وتغيير اشمئزازكم من سياساتهم؟ "





			
				أُسس فريق التواصل الالكتروني من أجل توضيح وشرح وإلقاء الضوء على السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية والتي غالباً ما يتم مناقشتها ونشرها من خلال وسائل تتعمد التضليل ونشر المعلومات الخاطئة.
			
		

قلتي ان تأسسكم كان لتوضيح وشرح والقاء الضوء على السياسة الأمريكية التي يتم مناقشتها من خلال وسائل تتعمد التضليل ونشر ما هو خاطئ فهل ردك "لقد دعمنا قرارات الأمم المتحدة رقم 242و338و1397" هو خير رد على التضليل والخاطئ الذي فاجئتك به؟
هل هو رد كافي على 89 فيتو استخدمتها بلادك لصالح اسرائيل؟
منها فيتو ضد ادانة حرب غزة التي راح ضحيتها أكثر من 7000 فلسطيني؟
داخل كل نفس بشرية لابد أن يكون هناك ولو ذرة انسانية تستشعر الآلام وتتأثر بها أم انكم لستم بشر مثلنا؟!









































ومنها فيتو ضد انتهاك اسرائيل لحرمة المسجد الأقصى عند المسلمين!
ومنها فيتو ضد ادانة اختطاف اسرائيل لطائرة ركاب!
ومنها فيتو ضد ارسال لجنة تحقيق في القمع الاسرائيلي تجاه المواطنين الفلسطينيين!

هل أنت مقتنعة بأن فيتو ضد قرار ادانة يدين اسرائيل لانتهاكها حرمة المسجد الأقصى على سبيل المثال سيؤدي الى تفاقم الوضع المتريث بدلاً من الاتجاه الى حله؟ أو فيتو ضد ادانة لحرب راح ضحيتها آلاف المدنيين سيؤدي الى تفاقم وضع متريث بدلاً من الاتجاه الى حله؟
هل بمقدورك أن تصدقي هذا الذي تكتبيه هنا؟
أفهم طبيعة وظيفتك وسبب وجودك هنا لكن حاولي احترام ذكاء الطرف الأخر بعض الشئ واجتهدي أكثر في ايجاد ردود أكثر اقناعاً من هذه الردود التي تكتبيها دون أن تصدقيها فما بالك بمتلقيها!
والا فأي صورة تلك التي ستحسنوها بهذا الشكل!!

1ـ بعد اعلان وعد بلفور في 2 نوفمبر 1917م قال الرئيس الامريكي (ولسن) في بيان للشعب الامريكي: (أنا مقتنع بأن دول الحلفاء بالاتفاق مع حكومتها وشعبها قد اتفقت على ان ترسي في فلسطين اسس كومنولث يهودي).
2ـ في 11 سبتمبر عام 1922م: قرر مجلس الشيوخ والنواب الامريكي في جلسة مشتركة باظهار العطف في انشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين.
3ـ في 11 مايو عام 1942م: عقد المؤتمر إسرائيلي عالمي في فندق بولتيمور في نيويورك واتخذ قراراً بتحويل فلسطين إلى دولة إسرائيلية، واجلاء العرب عنها إذا عارضوا ذلك، واسرع الرئيس الامريكي (روزفلت) وأعلن تأييده القرار الإسرائيلي.
4ـ في 16 مارس 1945م: اجتمع الرئيس الامريكي روزفلت مع (د. ستيفن وايز) وخوّله أن يقول أن الرئيس قد اوضح موقفه ازاء اليهود في خطاب كتب في أكتوبر 1944م. هذا الخطاب كان قد ارسله الرئيس إلى النائب الديمقراطي عن ولاية نيويورك بمجلس الشيوخ (واجنر) وتضمن موافقة الرئيس الكاملة على برنامج الحزب الديمقراطي عام 1944م وهو البرنامج الذي أيد حرية الهجرة اليهودية دون قيد أو شرط إلى فلسطين واقامة دولة إسرائيلية.
5ـ في 16 اغسطس 1945م: اعلن الرئيس الامريكي (ترومان) في مؤتمر صحفي تأييده للسماح بدخول اكبر عدد ممكن من الإسرائيليين إلى فلسطين.
6ـ في 31 اغسطس 1945م: بعث الرئيس الامريكي ترومان رسالة إلى رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (كلمنت أتلي) يطلب فيها السماح لمائة الف آخرين من الناجين من خطة الابادة النازية المدعاة في أوروبا بدخول فلسطين.
7ـ في 5 يونيو 1946م: قام (ترومان) رئيس الولايات المتحدة بحث رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (اتلي) على قبول المائة الف شخص المشردين في فلسطين، وعرض استخدام السفن الامريكية في المساعدة على توفير وسائل الانتقال اللازمة لهم. 
8 ـ في 14 أكتوبر 1946م: اصدر الرئيس الامريكي ترومان بياناً يدعو إلى هجرة يهودية كبيرة إلى فلسطين دون انتظار التوصل إلى تسوية دائمة لمستقبل انتداب فلسطين.
9ـ في 29 نوفمبر 1947م: بذلت الولايات المتحدة جهوداً مكثفة في الضغط على عدد من الدول لحملها على التصويت إلى جانب تقسيم فلسطين وخصوصاً مندوبي هايتي وليبريا وسيام، ولولا تحول هذه الدول من الرفض إلى الموافقة لفشل اقتراح التقسيم.
10ـ في 14 مايو 1948م: عند اعلان قيام الكيان الصهيوني سارع بعد عشر دقائق الرئيس الامريكي (ترومان) بالاعلان عن اعتراف الولايات بهذا الكيان وتأييده.
11ـ 29 مايو 1965م: قررت لجنة الشؤون الخارجية بمجلس النواب الامريكي خفض ما تسهم به الولايات المتحدة في ميزانية وكالة غوث اللاجئين الفلسطينيين بنسبة 5%.
12ـ 12 يونيو 1966م: طلبت الحكومة الامريكية من الأمم المتحدة وقف تقديم المساعدات إلى اللاجئين الفلسطينيين الذين يتلقون تدريباً عسكرياً وشطب اسمائهم من قائمة الاشخاص الذين يحصلون على مساعدات من وكالة اغاثة اللاجئين.
13ـ 2 اغسطس 1966م: اعلن الرئيس جونسون ان سياسة الولايات المتحدة تقوم على تأييد أمن (اسرائيل) والابقاء على الوضع الراهن في الشرق الأوسط.
14ـ 3 أكتوبر 1966م: الولايات المتحدة تقدم مشروع قرار لمجلس الامن يدعو فيه كلاً من (سوريا واسرائيل) إلى الامتناع عن اتخاذ أي اجراء من شأنه زيادة حدة التوتر في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وقد استخدم الاتحاد السوفيتي حق الفيتو لنقض القرار. وقال المندوب السوفيتي ان الفقرة التي تضمنها مشروع القرار ودعا فيها الحكومة السورية إلى (تعزيز ما تتخذه من تدابير لمنع وقوع حوادث تشكل انتهاكاً لاتفاقية الهدنة العامة من شأنها تشجيع (اسرائيل) على السير في طريقها العدواني، وتزيد الموقف تعقيداً في منطقة الشرق الأوسط).
15ـ 13 يوليو 1968م: استثنى الكونجرس الامريكي (اسرائيل) من الاجراءات النامية التي ستتخذ للحد من المساعدات العسكرية والاقتصادية للدول التي تستخدم المساعدات في شراء الاسلحة الحديثة.
16ـ 6 مارس 1972م: اعترف مساعد وزير الدفاع الامريكي ان هناك اعتبارات استراتيجية هي التي دعت إلى اختيار اليونان كقاعدة للاسطول السادس، وانه بدون ذلك ستتعرض (اسرائيل) لخطر بالغ.
17ـ يوليو 1972م: اقر المؤتمر القومي للحزب الديمقراطي البرنامج السياسي للحزب وقد تضمن البرنامج التعهد بامداد (اسرائيل) بالطائرات والمعدات العسكرية الاخرى التي تحتاج إليها للمحافظة على قوتها الرادعة، وتعهد الحزب في برنامجه بالاعتراف بالقدس عاصمة (لاسرائيل).
18ـ 4 يوليو 1972م: وجه الرئيس نيكسون رسالة إلى المنظمة الصهيونية الامريكية قال فيها انه قد أشار بوضوح خلال محادثاته مع القادة السوفيت إلى التزام الشعب الامريكي بضمان بقاء (اسرائيل).
19ـ 17 اغسطس 1972م: أكد البيان السياسي لحزب الجمهورية الامريكي ان الحزب يؤيد حق (اسرائيل وشعبها) في الحياة وتعهد الحزب بأن الولايات المتحدة ستواصل العمل من أجل الحيلولة دون قيام عدم توازن عسكري يعرض (السلام) للخطر في المنطقة وذلك عن طريق تزويد (اسرائيل) بالمساعدات الضرورية لأمنها. 
20ـ 7 فبراير 1973م: وافق 80% من أعضاء الكونجرس الامريكي على مشروع قانون يقضي بحرمان الاتحاد السوفيتي من التمتع بحقوق الدولة الاكثر رعاية، إلاّ في حالة الغاء الضرائب على هجرة اليهود السوفيت (لاسرائيل).
21ـ يونيو 1975م: وافق مجلس النواب الامريكي باغلبية 21 صوتاً ضد 8 اصوات على تعديل يلغي بمقتضاه اعتماد مبلغ 3/22 مليون دولار من المخصصات الامريكية التي تقدم لمنظمة العمل الدولية، وذلك بعد القرار الذي اتخذته المنظمة بتخصيص مقعد لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، واحتجاجها على التحرك المضاد (لاسرائيل) الذي تقوم به المنظمة الدولية.
22ـ 17 يوليو 1975م: وافق مجلس الشيوخ الامريكي على مشروع قرار ينتقد بشدة الجهود التي تبذل من جانب بعض الدوائر لطرد (اسرائيل) من الأمم المتحدة.
23ـ 23 اغسطس 1975م: قدّم 50 عضواً من أعضاء الكونجرس مذكرة يعلنون فيها معارضتهم لطرد أو وقف عضوية (اسرائيل) في الجمعية العامة.
24ـ 19 يناير 1976م: ارسلت الحكومة الامريكية إلى الكونجرس مشروع قانون يحظر على جميع الشركات التي تعمل في الولايات المتحدة الاشتراك في مقاطعة (اسرائيل).
25ـ 9 يوليو 1976م: اعلن هنري كيسنجر أن الولايات المتحدة تؤيد شرعية الغارة الاسرائيلية على مطار (عنتيبي) لانقاذ الرهائن المحتجزين.
26ـ 26 سبتمبر 1978م: صرح المسؤولون في وزارة الخارجية الامريكية بأن معدل هجرة اليهود السوفيت خلال هذا العام ارتفع إلى 20 الف يهودي سنوياً في اعقاب التعديل في اتفاقيات التجارة بين الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة والذي ربط بين الهجرة لليهود السوفيت إلى فلسطين المحتلة وحصول الاتحاد السوفيتي على تسهيلات تجارية.
27ـ 1 يناير 1979م: نشرت الحكومة البريطانية الوثائق السرية الخاصة بانتهاء فترة الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين عام 1948م. وقد اوضحت اضطرارها إلى التخلي عن فلسطين بسبب فشلها في اثبات سياسة مؤيدة للعرب في مواجهة الولايات المتحدة والحلفاء الغربيين.
28ـ يناير 1979م: أكد الرئيس الامريكي خلال اجتماعه مع زعماء الطائفة اليهودية الامريكية أن الولايات المتحدة لا تزال على رفضها اجراء اية اتصالات مع منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
29ـ 7 يونيو 1982م: قررت مجموعة عمل امريكية برئاسة نائب الرئيس الامريكي استبعاد فرض عقوبات ضد (اسرائيل).
30ـ 12 يونيو 1982م: صرح الكسندرهيج وزير الخارجية الامريكية بأن الولايات المتحدة لا تطالب (اسرائيل) بانسحاب فوري من لبنان.
31ـ 15 أكتوبر 1982م: قررت الولايات المتحدة وقف مساهمتها في ميزانية الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية لوقف عضوية (اسرائيل) بها.
32ـ 11 ديسمبر 1982م: اكد المتحدث باسم الخارجية الامريكية ان العلاقات بين الولايات المتحدة و(اسرائيل) لا تزال وثيقة وانه لا توجد ازمة ثقة بين البلدين.
33ـ 21 فبراير 1983م: طالب الرئيس الامريكي ريجان الدول العربية بقبول (اسرائيل) كأمر واقع.
34ـ 19 أكتوبر 1983م: هددت الولايات المتحدة بالانسحاب من الأمم المتحدة ووقف مساهمتها المالية في المنظمة الدولية إذا رفضت الجمعية العامة قبول اوراق اعتماد المندوب (الاسرائيلي).
35ـ 19 أكتوبر 1983م: اعلنت الحكومة الامريكية انها قررت توثيق علاقاتها بـ (اسرائيل) واغلاق كافة ملفات الخلافات معها حول الدور (الاسرائيلي) في لبنان. 
36ـ 12 نوفمبر 1983م: اكد الرئيس ريجان للرئيس (الاسرائيلي) التزام واشنطن الذي لا يتزعزع بأمن (اسرائيل).
37ـ 4 ديسمبر 1983م: اكد الرئيس الامريكي ريجان ان العلاقات الامريكية (الاسرائيلية) تزداد قوة وتعهد بوقوف امريكا بجانب (اسرائيل) عند أي تهديد لأمنها.
38ـ 20 سبتمبر 1984م: هددت الولايات المتحدة بالانسحاب من الاتحاد البرلماني الدولي إذا اصدر الاتحاد قراراً يعتبر الصهيونية شكلاً من اشكال العنصرية. 
39ـ 1 أكتوبر 1984م: وافقت اللجنة الفرعية للعلاقات الخارجية في الكونجرس الامريكي على مشروع قرار بنقل السفارة الامريكية ومقر السفير الامريكي في فلسطين المحتلة من تل أبيب إلى القدس في أقرب وقت ممكن.
40ـ 28 أكتوبر 1984م: ابلغ الرئيس ريجان مؤتمراً لليهود الامريكيين بأن (اسرائيل) حليف استراتيجي وصديق مقرب لامريكا، وأدان الذين يساوون بين جمال الصهيونية وقبح العنصرية، وقال انه بقيام (اسرائيل) تمكن اليهود من اعادة قيام حكمهم الذاتي في ارضهم التاريخية.
41ـ 15 مايو 1985م: اكد وزير الخارجية الامريكي استمرار معارضة واشنطن لانشاء دولة فلسطينية مستقلة.
42ـ 30 سبتمبر 1985م: اقر الرئيس الامريكي ريغان الغارة الإسرائيلية على مقر منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بتونس باعتبارها عملاً مشروعا للدفاع عن النفس ضد الارهاب.
43ـ 18 فبراير 1986م: أكدت الولايات المتحدة رفضها لمطلب رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية الاعتراف بحق تقرير المصير للفلسطينيين.
44ـ 16 فبراير 1987م: وقّع الرئيس الامريكي ريجان تشريعا يعطي (لاسرائيل) مزايا الدول الأعضاء في حلف الاطلنطي دون ان تكون عضواً في الحلف.
45ـ 16 فبراير 1988م: اعلن المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض الامريكي ان السياسة الامريكية مازالت تتمثل في الدعوة إلى التنازل عن الارض مقابل السلام في فلسطين المحتلة.
46ـ 1 مارس 1988م: طلبت الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة من الولايات المتحدة الغاء خططها لاغلاق مكتب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية لدى الأمم المتحدة كما طالبتها بالموافقة على عرض الأمر على محكمة العدل الدولية.
47ـ 10 مارس 1988م: قررت الادارة الامريكية اغلاق مقر بعثة منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بالامم المتحدة اعتباراً من 21 مارس بغض النظر عن أي اتفاقيات الزامية تجاه الهيئة الدولية.
48ـ 17 مايو 1988م: اعلن الرئيس الامريكي ريجان ووزير خارجيته جورج شولتز في بيانين منفصلين ان اية تسوية سلمية لنزاع الشرق الأوسط يجب ان تلتزم بمبدأ الارض مقابل السلام.
49ـ 27 يوليو 1988م: وافق مجلس الشيوخ الامريكي على قرار يتيح للولايات المتحدة نقل سفارتها في (اسرائيل) من تل أبيب إلى القدس.
50ـ 28 يوليو 1988م: وافق مجلس الشيوخ الامريكي على تعديل يقضي بتخصيص اعتمادات لبناء مبنيين للسفارة الامريكية في فلسطين المحتلة احدهما في تل ابيب والاخر في القدس.
51ـ 12 يوليو 1988م: عارض مشروع البرنامج السياسي للحرب الجمهورية قيام وطن قومي للفلسطينيين.
52ـ 5 أكتوبر 1988م: قررت الحكومة الامريكية منح الحصانة الدبلوماسية لاعضاء بعثة مكتب المشتريات العسكرية (الاسرائيلي) في واشنطن.
53ـ 2 نوفمبر 1988م: صرّح احد مساعدي الرئيس الامريكي المنتخب جورج بوش بأن الاخير يرى ان التعاون الاستراتيجي بين الولايات المتحدة و(اسرائيل) هو مفتاح السلام في الشرق الأوسط وانه (بوش) يرفض الاعتراف بالدولة الفلسطينية.
54ـ 15 نوفمبر 1988م: اعلنت الخارجية الامريكية ان الولايات المتحدة لا توافق على اعلان قيام دولة فلسطينية مستقلة لان ذلك يعد تقريرا لمستقبل الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة من جانب واحد في الوقت الذي ترى فيه الولايات المتحدة ان مستقبل هذه الاراضي ينبغي ان يقرر من خلال المفاوضات.
55ـ 25 نوفمبر 1988م: قررت الولايات المتحدة منع ياسر عرفات دخول الاراضي الامريكية لالقاء خطاب امام الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة.
56ـ 30 نوفمبر 1988م: اقرت الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة مشروع قرار باغلبية 151 صوتاً ضد صوتي الولايات المتحدة و(اسرائيل) يؤكد حق رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في الاشتراك في مناقشات الجمعية ويندد بقرار الحكومة الامريكية بعدم منحه تأشيرة دخول ويؤكد انتهاك واشنطن لاتفاقية المقر.
57ـ 1 مايو 1989م: أكدت الولايات المتحدة رفضها لانضمام فلسطين إلى منظمة الصحة الدولية كعضو كامل العضوية.
58ـ 15 مايو 1989م: وافق مجلس النواب الامريكي على مشروع قرار بوقف دفع حصة الولايات المتحدة للامم المتحدة أو أي منظمة متخصصة تابعة لها في حالة موافقتها على طلب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بمنحها العضوية الكاملة.
59ـ 22 يونيو 1989م: اكد الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش لاعضاء الكونجرس المؤيدين (لاسرائيل) تأييد الولايات المتحدة المطلق والثابت (لدولة اسرائيل).
60ـ 7 فبراير 1990م: حث الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش الاتحاد السوفيتي على تطبيع العلاقات مع (اسرائيل) والسماح بنقل اليهود السوفيت إلى (اسرائيل) عبر رحلات جوية مباشرة بين موسكو وتل أبيب.
61ـ 22 فبراير 1990م: ايد 84 عضواً من أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الامريكي (100 عضو) مشروع قرار يدعو إلى الاعتراف بمدينة القدس عاصمة (لاسرائيل). 
62ـ 3 ابريل 1990م: اعلن الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش تأييده القوي لهجرة اليهود السوفيت ووصفها بأنها (الخروج) الذي يشهده العصر الحديث لليهود (وبأنها حدث كبير لكل من يبتهج من اجل حرية الانسان) وتعهد بالاستمرار في القيام بكل ما هو ضروري لتمكين اليهود السوفيت من الوصول إلى (اسرائيل) بما في ذلك الضغط من اجل تنظيم رحلات جوية مباشرة لنقلهم.
63ـ 23 ابريل 1990م: وافق مجلس النواب الامريكي على اعتبار القدس عاصمة (لاسرائيل).
64ـ 18 يونيو 1990م: اقر مجلس النواب الامريكي قرارا كان قد وافق عليه مجلس الشيوخ يقضي بمطالبة الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة بالغاء قرارها الخاص بمساواة الصهيونية بالعنصرية.
65ـ 19 يونيو 1990م: اتخذ الكونجرس الامريكي بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب قراراً مشتركا يطالب الحكومة الامريكية بدعوة الدول الأعضاء في الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة باتخاذ اجراء فوري لالغاء قرارها الصادر عام 1975م والذي يعتبر الصهيونية شكلاً من أشكال العنصرية.
66ـ 9 ديسمبر 1990م: أجّل مجلس الامن للمرة السادسة التصويت على مشروع قرار ينص على ضرورة عقد مؤتمر دولي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط، وذلك بسبب اصرار الولايات المتحدة على حذف هذه الفقرة.
67ـ 12 ديسمبر 1990م: اعلنت الادارة الامريكية أن موسكو ستحصل على قرض بمليار دولار بعد أن سمحت بهجرة 360 ألف يهودي سوفيتي في العام الماضي.
68ـ 19 يونيو 1991م: قرر مجلس النواب الامريكي وقف المساعدات العسكرية الامريكية للاردن إلاّ إذا اعترف الاردن (باسرائيل) والتزم باجراء مفاوضات مباشرة معها.
69ـ 14 يوليو 1993م: قال وزير الدفاع الامريكي: إن الادارة الأمريكية ملتزمة بمساعدة (اسرائيل) على مواجهة التهديدات وعازمة على تقوية الشراكة الاستراتيجية الأمريكية الاسرائيلية كي تكون (اسرائيل) ـ على حد زعمه ـ آمنة.
70ـ أكتوبر 1995م: وافق مجلسا الشيوخ والنواب الامريكيان على قانون ينص على: ان من حقائق السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية ضرورة بقاء القدس (عاصمة موحدة لاسرائيل) وأنه لا بد من نقل السفارة الأمريكية إلى المدينة بحلول مايو 1999م.
71ـ 8 أكتوبر 1997م: اعلنت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية مادلين اولبرايت ادراج حزب الله (لبنان) ومنظمات فلسطينية على لائحة المنظمات الارهابية وهذا المنظمات هي: حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس، وحركة الجهاد الاسلامي، والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين ـ القيادة العامة ـ، وجبهة التحرير الفلسطينية، والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين ـ فصيل نايف حواتمة ـ، ومنظمة ابو نضال.
72ـ 28 ابريل 1998م: أشاد كلينتون بحرارة بـ (اسرائيل) في الذكرى الخمسين لاعلانها، وقال في احتفال اقيم في حدائق البيت الابيض: لقد عشنا احدى اللحظات المجيدة في تاريخنا بأننا كنا أول من اعترف بـ (اسرائيل).
73ـ 16 يونيو 1998م: قال كلينتون ـ على أثر عملية للمجاهدين الفلسطينيين ـ إنني وباسم جميع الامريكيين أعبر عن تعاطفي مع الشعب (الاسرائيلي) الذي كان مرة اخرى صباح اليوم هدفاً لعمل ارهابي مشين.
74ـ 23 فبراير 1999م: اعتبر ازريك مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية لشؤون الشرق الأوسط والذي كان يتحدث في ندوة اعدها المجلس اليهودي للشؤون العامة: ان تحقيق (السلام) بين سوريا و(اسرائيل) يخدم المصالح الاستراتيجية الأمريكية في المنطقة.
75ـ 13 يونيو 1999م: وافقت سلطة الحكم الذاتي الفلسطيني على تأجيل مؤتمر جنيف حول الانتهاكات (الاسرائيلية) للاراضي المحتلة في خطوة تأتي استجابة لضغوط من واشنطن. وكان الكونغرس الامريكي تبنى بغالبية 365 صوتاً مقابل خمسة أصوات قراراً غير ملزم (يهنيء) وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية على معارضتها للمؤتمر ويدعو الامين العام للامم المتحدة كوفي عنان وسويسرا إلى رفض تقديم أي مساعدة للمؤتمر.
76ـ 20 يناير 2000م: طلب رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي ايهود باراك من الرئيس الامريكي بيل كلينتون العمل لوقف عمليات المقاومة الإسلامية ضد قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي في جنوب لبنان.
77ـ 30 يونيو 2000م: هدد الرئيس الامريكي كلينتون باعادة النظر في علاقات الولايات المتحدة مع الفلسطينيين إذا اعلنوا دولة من جانب واحد.
78ـ شهد عهد الرئيس بوش الابن أبشع صور تأييد اسرائيل على حساب عدالة القضية الفلسطينية وحق الشعب الفلسطينى فى تقرير مصيره

نظرتي لاسرائيل وتأثيرها على أمريكا أكبر من كونها الابنة الصغرى المدللة للدولة العظمى والتي ما كان لها أن تحيا دونها.
اسرائيل مهيمنة على أمريكا هيمنة تامة وتسخرها بأكملها لخدمتها .. شيئاً لم يتغير منذ 1948 وحتى 2010 هاهي ذي هيلاري كلينتون في ايباك تبتسم أمام الحضور وتلوح بيديها للحاضرين بعد أن اختاروها متحدثة رسمية للمؤتمر مكملة المسلسل الهزلي السخيف الذي تشارك اسرائيل فيه البطولة بعد اعتبار نتنياهو القدس عاصمة لاسرائيل فيه!



من يحكم أمريكا؟ .. لم تجيبيني على تساؤلي بعد.
ولماذا تضحوا بمليار وستمائة مليون مسلم بهذه البساطة؟
ما المغري لكم لهذا الحد؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كما وعدتك، سأجيبك على أسئلتك في هذه المناظرة.
> 
> نحن دائما نحافظ على تفضيل التوصل إلى توافق في الآراء بشأن جميع القضايا في مجلس الأمن قبل تبني أي قرار. تعتبر الولايات المتحدة استخدام قوة الفيتو التي تملكها في الحالات التي ترى فيها بأن مشروعِ القرار سيؤدي الى تفاقم  أي وضع متريث بدلا من الاتجاه نحو حله. نحن نأخذ دور مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة على محمل الجد، وفي الحقيقة لقد دعمنا العديد من قرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي التي تشكل أساسا للسلام في المنطقة مثل 242 و338 و1397. 
> 
> قرارات الامم المتحدة -- بحد ذاتها -- لا يمكن أن تضع حد للنزاعات، وتتطلب أيضاً آليات للتنفيذ. الآن والأهم من ذلك هو حسن النية ونوايا الأعضاء في التوصل إلى حلول. ولذلك، فإن التزام الولايات المتحدة بعملية السلام هو ثابت، ونحن نريد أن نرى نهاية للصراع الفلسطيني- الإسرائيلي. 
> 
> الولايات المتحدة ملتزمة التزاما قويا بالسلام في المنطقة، بما في ذلك الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين الذي ينص على تعايش الاسرائيليين والفلسطينيين جنبا إلى جنب في سلام وأمن، وكما قال الرئيس أوباما، نحن نساعد الطرفين على التحرك في هذا الاتجاه. 
> 
> إننا نعتقد أن الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين هو الحل الوحيد القابل للتطبيق والذي من شأنه أن يلبي الاحتياجات الأمنية لإسرائيل على المدى الطويل وأيضاً طموحات الشعب الفلسطيني. ينبغي على المفاوضات بين الطرفين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي أن تتناول وتعالج جميع القضايا الأساسية بما في ذلك قضايا القدس واللاجئين.


مش معقوله حأموت من الضحك

----------


## بريف هااارت

> مش معقوله حأموت من الضحك


 
والله يادكتور ومين سمعك  
عندما يحاور البشر الآلات 
وتحاول أقناع عدوك وقاتلك 
ومن يمثل بجثتك ليل نهار 
بالمنطق وأستدرار العداله  
من أكبر ظالم خلق علي وجه الأرض 
لا أري أي منطق بالحوار سوي تضيع الوقت  

وسرد ماضي لايروي ولا يسمن من جوع

----------


## بريف هااارت

> **
> 
> *والأن أبدأ مع ضيفي بسم الله .. السياسة الأمريكية تابعة أم متبوعة؟* 
> *هل هي تابعة لجهات واملاءات خارجية أم انها متبوعة بوصفها سياسة الدولة العظمى في العالم؟*


 
وهنا بدأت أتوقع الجيد من الحوار 
ولكن سرد الماضي أصابني بالأحباط الجميع يعلم الماضي 
يوجد بيننا وبينهم من عاشه ولن يعيد السرد المتقدم لحاله قديمه 
العداله فلو كانت موجوده لظهرت في وقتها 
المناظره هي نظريه تطرح وتحتاج للاثبات  
اين النظريه ؟؟؟ 
والتي من الممكن في حالة وجودها نستشهد عليها بماضي الأحداث 
في حالة عدم وجود نظريه لاتوجد مناظره وتصبح لغوا لا طائل منه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*ماذا لو تركنا الصورة تتكلم؟











ذلك الصبي الذي أفاضت آلة القتل الاسرائيلية روح أمه الطاهرة الى بارئها وهي ببن يديه .. ترى هل يكفيه جمل فريق التواصل المكررة " نحن ندعم قرارات مجلس الأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و338 و1397." أو تكفيه أخبارهم وبياناتهم بين فقرات غنائية على محطة اذاعية اسمها سوا لتنسيه أن الولايات المتحدة هي نفسها التي استخدمت الفيتو ضد ادانة مجزرة في حق شعبه راح ضحيتها أمه ضمن من راحوا ضحيتها؟
ترى هل ستنطلي عليه الحجة الأمريكية العظيمة وينسى أن الولايات المتحدة هي الداعم العسكري والتقني والمادي والتكنولوجي الأول لدى المحتل الذي يغتصب أرضه ويفتك بأهله؟
ترى من سيصبح هذا الصبي بعد أن يشب ويكبر بسبب رعونة سياسية نتاج أخطاء فادحة يرتكبها ساسة أمريكيين لا يقدروا الأمور حق قدرها؟!
***
السادة الفضلاء برجاء الالتزام برغبتي وعدم الرد لحين الانتهاء
حتى لو كنت أضيع وقتي برأي بعضكم .. اعتبروني أحاول اخراج شحنة من الغضب الكامن في نفسي!
أما عن حديثنا فحتى لو كان كله عن الماضي الذي لا أرى في ذكره أي عيب بل على العكس أرى أن اغفاله وعدم ذكره وتمريره على الأسماع مرة تلو الأخرى هو الخيبة والضياع بعينيهما وانغماساً في دنيويات.
ومع ذلك فقولي هو لا تتسرعوا في الحكم من ثاني مشاركة فأنا لازلت في البداية والحديث لازال يعتمد على مدى تجاوب الطرف الثاني. 
اخواني برجاء تأجيل الردود ومن له رأي فليراسلني أو لينتظر انتهاء المناظرة ويدلي به.*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *أرجو من الاخوة المراقبين كتابة تحذير بجانب عنوان الموضوع لأن مناظرتنا ستشهد الكثير من الصور المأساوية العنيفة لعلها تكون أعظم رد وأبلغ لسان واقعي يتحدث عن مآسي وازدواجيات وظلم عنيف يتعرض اليه شعب للأسف لازال الأمريكان يعتبره أدنى من الحيوان.
> 
> 
> 
> صراحة لم أتمكن من أن أمنع نفسي من التبسم وأنا أقرأ ردك الذي اجتهدتِ فيه!
> مضحك أنني تنبأت بردك في مطلع المناظرة واستفتاحيتها:
> "هل توقع الأمريكان أنهم بردود آلية مكررة أشبه ما تكون بالبيانات الحكومية على فرقهم أن تكررها بنظام copy - paste من أمثال تأييد بلدهم لقرارات الأمم المتحدة رقم 242 و 338 و 1397 والرامية لانشاء دولتين فلسطينية واسرائيلية في المنطقة كافية لكسب تعاطفكم وتغيير اشمئزازكم من سياساتهم؟ "
> 
> 
> ...


استخدام الصور لتأجيج مشاعر القراء هي خدعة دعائية قديمة لا تخدع أولئك الذين يدرسون عن كثب التطورات على أرض الواقع. 

بالنسبة للمسألة الأخرى المتعلقة بالموضوع، فاسمح لي أن أوضح أن جهودنا الدبلوماسية الآن تركز على تهيئة الظروف الضرورية للإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين لاستئناف المفاوضات. وهذا يعني أننا سنظل نطلب من كلا الطرفين الامتناع عن اتخاذ إجراءات استفزازية وانفرادية تقوض الثقة والجهود المبذولة لاستئناف المفاوضات، والتي من شأنها أن تضع حدا للصراع وتؤدي إلى التوصل إلى الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين. 

هذه الجهود ليست لأغراض دعائية، بل هي لخدمة هدفنا الاستراتيجي الرئيسي لرؤية نهاية للنزاع وإقامة دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة كاملة وقابلة للحياة. 

لن يتم حل هذا الصراع من خلال اللجوء إلى الحروب والمواجهات، وخير دليل على ذلك هو أن أكثر من سبعة الحروب والكثير من المعارك والاشتباكات المسلحة لم تكن قادرة على تطوير أو انتاج حل أو تقديم سنتيمتر واحد من الأراضي للشعب الفلسطيني. 

وهذا ينطبق أيضا على قرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة ، والتي -- في حد ذاتها -- لا يمكن أن تضع حد للصراع، ولكنها تحتاج إلى آليات تمكنها من ضمان سلام دائم. والأهم من ذلك هو جهود الطرفين حسنة النية للتوصل إلى حل. 

نحن بحاجة إلى جهود متضافرة من أجل تقريب الطرفين وليس لإبعادهما عن بعضهما البعض.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*وكأنه برنامج معدل من برامج الذكاء الاصطناعي يتلقى اجاباته من داتا مختزنة في ذاكرته لا بشري يعقل ويتواصل!
لم تقتطعي ما يحلو لك في مداخلاتي وتضعي بعض ردك عليه وتتركي البقية؟
لماذا لم تجيبي على تساؤل واحد حتى الأن من الأسئلة التي وجهتها اليك؟
لماذا لم تقارعيني بالحجة وبالتاريخ وبالسند ان كنت لا تحبي الصور خير دليل على فظائع ترتكب بحق شعب أعزل بسببكم؟
ولماذا تحلوا استخدام الصورة لأنفسكم وتحرموها على غيركم؟!
لماذا تبرع فضائياتكم في تمثيل الوحش حملاً عبر الصورة وترفضوا لو أتيناكم بأصل الصورة؟




			
				 استخدام الصور لتأجيج مشاعر القراء هي خدعة دعائية قديمة لا تخدع أولئك الذين يدرسون عن كثب التطورات على أرض الواقع.
			
		

وهل هناك اختلاف بين أرض الواقع وبين مآسي الفلسطينيين على ارض الواقع؟ 
وهل مآسي الشعب الفلسطيني بسبب سياساتكم بحاجة الى صور لاثباتها؟!
ألا تكفي أرقام المذابح وتواريخها؟ ألا يكفي تاريخكم الأسود معهم والذي سردته لك في المداخلات5و7؟
ان كانت الصور تسبب لك حساسية فقد سبق وأن قدمت تاريخ وأرقام لا صور فماذا قدمت أنت؟
7000 فلسطيني ضحية حرب دافعت عنها وحمت خائضها بلادكم أمر واقع لا صورة!
1417 فلسطيني يعادلوا 1.% من جملة سكان القطاع قتلوا في 22 يوم هي مدة حرب غزة منهم 926 مدني بينهم 313 طفل و116 امرأة و255 شرطي و236 مقاوم هي أرقام لأمر واقع لا صور تحتمل التزييف!
5450 جريح فلسطيني بما يعادل 0.4% من عدد السكان، بينهم 1606 طفل و828 امرأة أيضاً أمر واقع
استخدام اسرائيل الفوسفور الأبيض بشهادة "هيومن رايتس ووتش" بشكل ممنهج في قصف مناطق مأهولة بالسكان خلال حرب أعدتها على شعب اعزل أيضاً أمر واقع
 49 مليون دولار، هي حجم الحاجات التمويلية لإعادة إعمار غزة أمر واقع
تدمير 4100 مسكن بشكل كامل، ونحو (35) مسجد، و(120) مبنى حكوميا، و(3) مقرّات تابعة للأونروا. إلى جانب (17 ألف) مسكن آخر دمرت بشكل جزئي، اضافة الى عدد من المدارس والجامعات والوحدات الصحية كلها أمر واقع
1.9 مليار دولار حجم خسائر اقتصادية تكبدتها غزة الفقيرة أمر واقع
فيتو بلادك لحماية اسرائيل بعد كل هذه الجرائم أيضاً كان أمر واقع
ربما ما كان لقرار ادانة من الأمم المتحدة أن ينهي الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي لكن أقل ما يمكن للضمير الانساني تقديمه بحق مأساة عظيمة كمأساة حرب غزة الأخيرة .. أقل ما كان على العالم فعله هو تهديد اسرائيل بعدم الافراط في استخدام قوتها تجاه من هو أعزل وملاحقة مجرمي حربها فما بالكم بالادانة وحدها فحتى هذه منعتوها عنهم وحميتوهم منها!
للأسف دولتكم كان موقفها غير محترم بالمرة كما عهدناها دوماً!
دائماً ما تتفرد على مستوى العالم  وتتحفنا بما لديها وتجعلنا نضرب كفاً بكف!
أما عن الحروب وفائدتها فأحياناً ما تحقق الحروب السلام العادل .. وقد حققناه نحن المصريون لأنفسنا رغم أنف الاسرائيليين وحصلنا على أرضنا كاملة .. لكن اسرائيل 2010 زادت في غطرستها وافتخارها بنفسها عن اسرائيل 1973 بازدياد الدعم الأمريكي اللامحدود لها وأصبح من الحتمي والضروري تأديبها واني آمل لو دقت طبول الحرب مجدداً وتشارك العرب كلهم معركة تحرير اخوانهم  من بطش المحتل الصهيوني الذي لم يثنيه فضيحته أمام المقاومة اللبنانية في حرب لبنان الأخيرة.
***
أجيبي على السؤال الذي أطرحه للمرة الثالثة حتى الأن لعله ينقلنا لمرحلة أخرى متقدمة في مناظرتنا:
من يحكم أمريكا؟ ولماذا تضحوا بمليار وستمائة مليون مسلم بهذه البساطة؟
ما المغري لكم لهذا الحد؟
ملحوظة: لن أمانع ان استخدمتي نفس الحيلة الدعائية القديمة وأتيتيني بصور لاسرائيليين يهدوا جيرانهم الفلسطينيين الورود ويقابلوهم على أعتاب بيوتهم بالأحضان .. ابحثي عن الصور فان وجدتيها هاتيها لتعضدي موقفك وقولك من ابتعاد صوري لما يحدث على ارض الواقع!*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*العلاقة الأمريكية الاسرائيلية علاقة غريبة جدا وفريدة من نوعها على مستوى العالم والتاريخ قديمه وحديثه.
هي علاقة التصاق الراكب بالمركوب .. الراكب هو اسرائيل والمركوب بالطبع هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
غريب أن تتحكم دولة صغيرة في دولة كبيرة بهذا الشكل

* تجسست اسرائيل على داعمها الأول والسبب الأول في بقائها حية ترزق حتى الحين بجاسوسها اليهودي جوناثان بولارد .. كان جوناثان بولارد ينقل لاسرائيل كل ما تتلقفه يداه من وثائق دون أن يتعب نفسه في تصنيفها حسب أهميتها حتى انه أرسل لاسرائيل ملخصات يومية واسبوعية لعمليات الاعتراض التي قامت بها وكالة الأمن القومي في أنحاء العالم .. حصلت اسرائيل على معلومات هائلة عبر جاسوسها الذي ذرعته في بلادكم .. وياليتها اكتفت بهذا فحسب بل ان انحطاطها المعهود قادها الى أن تراسل موسكو بما حصلت عليه من معلومات عن أسلحتهم من الخزانة الأمريكية وكان مرادها في ذلك أن يعتمد الاتحاد السوفيتي على اسرائيل ويعتبرها حليف أقدر من العرب .. فعل شامير فيكم ذلك فعلاً!
يقول مسئول سابق في المخابرات المركزية "ان غرض الاسرائيليين كان جمع ما أمكنهم من معلومات وابلاغ السوفيت بأن لديهم قدرة استراتيجية من أجل ضمان بقائهم ولاخراج جماعتهم من الاتحاد السوفيتي . ما يوجعنا هو أن عملاءنا يقبض عليهم وقدرتنا على جمع المعلومات السرية التقنية تتضاءل عندما يعرف السوفيت المعلومات التي سربت فانهم يسكتون المصدر"

* سيبل ادموندز  العميلة الاستخبارية الأمريكية السابقة ذكرت في التايمز البريطانية أن مسؤول أمريكي رفيع في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية ثبت مساعدته ”للإسرائيليين” من خلال منح جواسيسهم ومعظمهم من طلبة الدكتوراه تصاريح أمنية للعمل في منشآت بحث نووي حساسة من بينها مختبر لوس الاموس النووي في نيومكسيكو المسؤول عن أمن الرادع النووي الأمريكي!

* سيلاع تجسس عليكم

*  نشرت صحيفة »كريستيان ساينس مونيتور« أنه بعد شهر واحد من الاعتراف الرسمي الأمريكي بإسرائيل، وفي يونيو/حزيران من عام 1948 كانت إسرائيل تؤسس لأول شبكة تجسس داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عندما نشط أول ملحق عسكري (افرايم بن ارتزي) في تشكيل مجلس يضم أربعة أفراد هم (بن ارتزي) ذاته إضافة لدبلوماسي في بعثتها للأمم المتحدة، وعميل محترف كان يتنقل بين تل أبيب ونيويورك، إضافة إلى محامٍ أمريكي.

* الكاتب الاميركي جيمس بترس كتب في كتابه »نفوذ اسرائيل في الولايات المتحدة« والذي ابتعته من معرض الكتاب الأخير  »ذكر لي صحافي في صحيفة »الايكونوميست« البريطانية ان المباحث الفيدرالية الاميركية مخترقة من الموساد, وخلال شهادة الكاتب امام القضاء في مطلع الثمانينات يظهر تورط ريتشارد بيرل وبول وولفوويتز في تسليم وثائق لعملاء الموساد بعد اختفائها من ملفات وكالة المباحث الفيدرالية ومع الوقت اصبحت اجهزة المخابرات الاسرائيلية اكثر وقاحة في عملياتها داخل الولايات المتحدة التي شارك فيها مئات الاسرائيليين والاميركيين »مزدوجي الجنسية« الموالين لاسرائيل وعملائهم المحليين من اليهود المتعاونين خارج اسرائيل.

* في اعقاب انفجارات 11 سبتمبر كان مئات العملاء الاسرائيليين يقومون باختراق مكاتب الادارة الاميركية, حيث تم اعتقالهم وترحيلهم بهدوء, ليس لان جرائمهم ليست خطيرة, ولكن لتجنب تصاعد هجوم المنظمات اليهودية الاميركية الموالية لاسرائيل واعوانهم داخل الكونغرس ضد اعتقالهم, وجاء ترحيل هذا العدد الكبير من الجواسيس الاسرائيليين رداً باهتاً على عدم تعاون اسرائيل في منع انفجارات 11 سبتمبر .2001
ويبدو ان المباحث الفيدرالية كان لديها أدلة على ان المخابرات الاسرائيلية كانت تعلم بشكل مفصل بالهجوم على مركز التجارة العالمي والبنتاغون لكنها لم تقدم اي معلومات حول الهجوم للسلطات الاميركية. وان الموساد نقل هذه المعلومات على مراحل قبل الهجوم, مما ادى الى تضليل المباحث الفيدرالية الامر الذي يثير تساؤلاً عن دور الدولة الحليفة الذي تتمسك به اميركا ولا تتمسك به اسرائيل.

* مكتب نائب الرئيس ديك تشيني لم يسلم من استهدافات الموساد للقطاعات الأمريكية الحيوية وكشفت عمليات التحقيق المطولة وتخصيص تمويل كبير للمباحث الفيدرالية الى القضية الشائكة لتورط مسؤولين في ارفع المناصب بالادارة الحكومية في التجسس لصالح اسرائيل.

* في عام 1956 اتصل مسؤول اسرائيلي كبير يدعى ايزنشتاد بمسؤول في السفارة الاميركية في اسرائيل يدعى ايرل اي جنسن, وعرض عليه مبلغا من المال مقابل الحصول على معلومات ووثائق سرية, فتظاهر الاخير بالقبول وقام باشراف مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي بتسليم مواد مختارة لعميلين اسرائيليين. وعندما نقل جنسن للعمل في واشنطن تبعه العميلان. ونظرا لعدم تمتع الاسرائيليين انذاك بالحصانة الدبلوماسية, اتفقت وزارتا الخارجية والعدل على تقديمها للمحاكمة بموجب قوانين التجسس, لكن لاسباب غير معروفة لم يعتقلا ولم يقدما للمحاكمة!

* في الستينات تمكن رافاييل ايتان العميل الاسرائيلي من زيارة مؤسسة الطاقة النووية الاميركية في ابولو بولاية بنسلفانيا والحصول على وثائق سرية تتعلق بتقنية الاسلحة المخزنة فيها وكان ايتان معروفا بعلاقته بالمخابرات الاسرائيلية, واتضح تورطه فيما بعد في قضية الجاسوس جوناثان بولارد, وترتب على كشف مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي لهذه العملية الغاء عقد المؤسسة وعدم السماح لرئيسها بالاطلاع على الوثائق.

* وفي السبعينات كان الكولونيل جوزف لانغوتسكي من اشد الجواسيس الذين ارسلتهم اسرائيل ازعاجاً للولايات المتحدة, حيث تنبه مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي بعد وقت قصير من تعيينه مساعداً للملحق العسكري في السفارة الاسرائيلية بواشنطن (1976) الى انه تمكن من اختراق المناطق الحساسة المغلقة بوزارة الدفاع الاميركية مرات عدة وحاول بطرق غير لائقة تجنيد موظفين بوزارة الدفاع. وبعد انذار السفارة الاسرائيلية استدعته الحكومة الى تل ابيب عام .1979

* في الثمانينات قام مكتب الامن التابع لوكالة المخابرات المركزية (سي اي ايه) في وزارة الدفاع الاميركية (بنتاغون) بتفتيش مكتب ومنزل استاذ جامعي قام بالتجسس على ال¯»بنتاغون« وعثرت على مئات الكتب الممزقة التي سحبها بالاحتيال والتزوير من مكتبة الوزارة ونقلها الى مسؤولين عسكريين اسرائيليين يعملون في »الموساد« وانتهت القضية بتسوية مع الاستاذ باعترافه بانه مذنب امام محكمة الكسندريا بولاية جورجيا بالاعتداء على ممتلكات الدولة, وبدلاً من سجنه حكمت عليه بالقيام باعمال لخدمة المجتمع خلال فترة معينة واستقالته من منصبه كموظف مدني في وكالة المخابرات التابعة لوزارة الدفاع على الرغم من اختفاء مواد سرية من مكتبة كلية »البنتاغون«!

* كشفت صحيفة »نيويورك تايمز« تورط ديفيد ساترفيلد السفير الأميركي السابق الى لبنان ونائب السفير الأميركي خليل زاده في العراق في قضية تجسس لمنظمة »إيباك« اليهودية التي وصفتها بأنها أكبر أزمة تجسس بين اسرائيل والولايات المتحدة منذ القبض علي جوناثان بولارد.

* ساترفيلد الذي كان يشغل آنذاك منصب نائب مساعد وزير الخارجية لشؤون الشرق الأدنى وجنوب آسيا أشير الى اسمه بالرمز في لائحة الاتهام باسم Usgo-2 ناقش قضايا سرية تتعلق بالأمن القومي في اجتماعين له مع روسن عام 2002  

*  لاري فرانكلين أحد مسؤولي البنتاغون من الدرجة الثانية تجسس لحساب إسرائيل, كذلك روسن ووايزمان الناشطان في اللوبي اليهودي الموالي لإسرائيل في منطقة »إيباك« اليهودية في لجنة العمل السياسي الأميركي الإسرائيلي, لنقلهم وثائق سرية لعملاء الموساد في السفارة الاسرائيلية.*

ليبرتي!



*هل قرأت "كتلة الأسرار" من تأليف جيمس بامفورد؟
علمت المخابرات البحرية الأميركية في تلك الفترة ان الاتحاد السوفييتي يحتفظ بستة سفن تجسس في شرقي البحر المتوسط تحميها غواصتان محملتان بالرؤوس النووية. أم الولايات المتحدة فكانت تحتفظ بغواصتي بولاريس نوويتين كجزء من الأسطول السادس في البحر المتوسط. وقد قررت الولايات المتحدة اضافة غواصة أخرى تعمل بعيداً عن المسرح المعتاد لعمليات الأسطول السادس قرب منطقة العمليات العسكرية. إلا أن الغواصة تحتاج للحصول على معلومات فورية عما يجري الى العمل برفقة سفينة تجسس. لهذا علمت وكالة الأمن القومي وزارة الدفاع ـ البنتاغون ـ والبيت الأبيض بأنها أمرت سفينة التجسس ليبرتي بمرافقة الغواصة النووية "أندرو جاكسون" إلى منطقة واقعة على شواطئ سيناء. 
في فجر يوم 8 حزيران توجهت "ليبرتي" من موقعها قريباً من شاطئ ساحل العاج وبناء على تعليمات عليا تجاه شرق المتوسط للاقتراب أكثر ما يمكن من ميدان العمليات الحربية بين إسرائيل والمصريين بهدف التجسس والتقاط الرسائل اللاسلكية وتزويد القيادة الأميركية بتقارير ميدانية ساخنة. وفور اقترابها من مدينة العريش كانت طائرات الاستكشاف الإسرائيلية تحلق فوقها وتنقل رسالة إلى إلى قيادتها الأرضية تقول "إننا نستطيع قراءة أحرف كبيرة على السفينة هي GTR5 وهي اختصار لكلمات General Technical Research أي "سفينة بحث تقني عام" وهو التغطية البحثية والعلمية التي كانت تستخدمها كثير من سفن التجسس الأميركية التي تمخر عباب المحيطات والتابعة لوكالة الأمن القومي. 

كما حلقت طائرات إسرائيلية أخرى على ارتفاع منخفص جداً من السفينة لدرجة أن أحد بحارتها قال إنه تبادل التحية بالتلويح بالأيدي والابتسامات مع الطيار, وأن طاقم الطائرة كان باستطاعته أن يرى الرتبة التي يحملها البحار على كتفه, وليس فقط العلم والإشارات الأميركية الكثيفة على السفينة. وسوف تغدو هذه المعلومات البسيطة بالغة الأهمية في وقت لاحق عندما تزعم إسرائيل أنها ظنت أن السفينة معادية وقصفتها بناء على ذلك.
في التاسعة وخمس دقائق كانت منارة مدينة العريش ترى بوضوح من على السفينة, ولم يكن في ذلك المنظر أي شيء ملفت للانتباه. غير أن اقتراب السفينة أكثر وأكثر قبالة المدينة كان السبب الذي دفع بالإسرائيليين لقصفها. ففي تلك الساعات بالضبط وخلف المنارة التي رآها طاقم السفينة عن بعد كانت وحدات من الجيش الإسرائيلي تنفذ بدم بارد إحدى مجازر القتل الجماعي لأسرى الجيش المصري. 

وكما يقول المؤلف فقد تبدى للإسرائيليين بعد مرور ثلاثة أيام على بداية الحرب والاكتساح الذي قاموا به لسيناء وتكاثر عدد الأسرى المصريين أن هؤلاء الأسرى باتوا يشكلون عبئا لا يمكن تحمله. فليس هناك مكان لإيوائهم في خضم أيام الحرب, ولا وسائل لنقلهم إلى إسرائيل, ولا عدد كاف من الجنود الإسرائيليين لحراستهم والإشراف عليهم, لذا فإن الحل الأمثل كان قتلهم والتخلص منهم على الفور. 

وقد ذكر شهود عيان ممن نجوا, من على ظهر السفينة "ليبرتي" بأنهم شاهدوا بأعينهم تفاصيل عملية الإبادة مثل إجبار ما يقارب من ستين جندياً مصرياً على الاصطفاف في صف واحد بجوار مسجد العريش ثم إطلاق النار عليهم دفعة واحدة من البنادق الرشاشة الإسرائيلية وكيف تحول رمل الصحراء تحت أقدامهم إلى بركة من اللون الأحمر. ولهذا السبب فإن إبادة "ليبرتي" نفسها صارت مطلوبة لأن من عليها كانوا هم الشهود الأهم, إن لم يكونوا الوحيدين, على تلك المجزرة. هذا فضلا عن أن أجهزة التنصت والتجسس المجهزة بها السفينة, بحكم وظيفتها, كانت تؤهلها لتسجيل الاتصالات بين الوحدات الإسرائيلية التي نفذت المجزرة وقياداتها العليا وهذا يوسع نطاق الإدانة ويحرم إسرائيل من الزعم في المستقبل بأن تلك المجزرة, فيما لو اكتشفت, إنما كانت تصرفا "فرديا" ولم تصدر أوامر عليا بتنفيذها. 
ويقول المؤلف إن إسرائيل نسجت أكاذيب كثيرة خلال تلك الحرب ووزعتها على كل العناوين: أكاذيب للإعلام العالمي حول البادئ بالحرب, وأكاذيب لمجلس الأمن, وأكاذيب للولايات المتحدة, وأكاذيب للرأي العام الإسرائيلي وهكذا فقد كانت حقيقة وتفاصيل ما حدث مدفونة تحت أرتال من الأكاذيب المتنوعة. 

مع حلول منتصف النهار, وكانت المجزرة لا زالت دائرة, أرسل ضابط إسرائيلي إشارة إلى قياداته تقول بأن السفينة الراسية قبالة العريش تقصف الجيش الإسرائيلي, في كذبة كبرى ذلك أن سفينة التجسس لم يكن بمقدورها أن تقصف كونها ليست سفينة حربية. ورغم أن طائرات وأجهزة وسفن الاستكشاف الإسرائيلية كانت قد رصدت السفينة الأميركية لمدة ست ساعات متواصلة من الساعة السادسة صباحا وحتى الثانية عشر ظهرا, وتأكدت من هويتها الأميركية بما لا يدع مجالاً لأدنى إشكال, إلا أن القرار كان قد اتخذ بقصف السفينة مهما كانت حليفة لأنها صارت شاهدا على المجزرة. 

ولتنفيذ عملية التخلص من السفينة انطلقت ثلاثة طرادات بحرية من ميناء أسدود على بعد خمسين ميلاً من السفينة, كما تحركت طائرات ميراج حربية إسرائيلية باتجاه "الهدف" مزودة بمدافع من عيار 50 ملم وقنابل نابالم. ومن دون أي تحذير بدأت الطرادات والطائرات بقصف السفينة في وقت واحد مما أصاب طاقمها الأميركي الذي بوغت بالمفاجأة بالرعب. 

ويقول أحد الضباط الذين نجوا إنه لم تكن هناك أي إشارات أو ألوان على الطائرات بحيث يمكن معرفة هويتها. وفي لحظات القصف المتواصل ركض مسؤولو الاتصال في السفينة نحو أجهزة الإرسال وأرسلوا رسائل استغاثة للأسطول الأميركي السادس ولكل من يمكن أن يسمع تلك الرسائل. لكن سرعان ما تمكنت الطائرات الإسرائيلية من إسكات أجهزة الإرسال على ظهر السفينة أيضاً وقطعتها عن العالم الخارجي لتسهيل "إبادتها" بصمت. وبعد أن أنهت طائرات الميراج مهمتها غادرت وجاء مكانها سرب من مقاتلات سوبر مستيرز التي تابعت قصف السفينة لكن باستخدام قنابل النابالم هذه المرة.

كل هذه التفاصيل وغيرها كثير بقي طي الكتمان في مخازن وكالة الأمن القومي التي عرف لاحقاً أنها كانت تراقب عن كثب كل تفاصيل عملية القصف ومتأكدة من أنها ليست "خطأً", وذلك بسبب وجود طائرة تجسس أميركية قدمت من أجواء أثينا إلى شرق المتوسط في مهمة تجسس روتينية وكانت تحوم في أجواء المنطقة التي كانت تقف فيها السفينة. وكان أن التقطت تلك الطائرة رسائل بالعبرية بين الطيارين الإسرائليين حول نجاحهم في قصف "هدف بحري", وبعد تحليل المعلومات تأكد الأميركيون أن سفينتهم كانت هي الهدف. لكن التحرك الأميركي لنجدة السفينة المنكوبة لم يبدأ إلا بعد ساعتين من بداية تدميرها عندما حرك الأسطول السادس بعض الوحدات البحرية باتجاه موقع السفينة. 


أما سياسياً فقد وصلت الأنباء إلى الرئيس جونسون أثناء اجتماع له مع بعض أعضاء لجنة التشريعات في الكونغرس, حيث قطع الاجتماع مستشاره للأمن القومي, ولت روستو, قائلاً له بأن "ليبرتي" ضربت في شرق المتوسط. وسرعان ما تحرك الرئيس ورئيس وكالة الأمن القومي ومركز الاستطلاع المشترك لاستدراك "الإحراج" الذي قد يسببه الحادث لإسرائيل, وبالتالي صدرت الأوامر فوراً بإغراق السفينة وإبعاد آثار الحادث عن عيون الصحفيين. 

ووصلت رسالة سريعة من إسرائيل تطلب من جونسون "دفن الموضوع" الذي استجاب على التو مبرراً ذلك بأن كون السفينة كانت قريبة من مواقع الإسرائيليين والمصريين فإن ذلك سوف يفسر من قبل العرب بأنها كانت تتجسس لصالح إسرائيل. 

تم استدعاء الطائرات الحربية الأميركية التي توجهت من الأسطول السادس باتجاه السفينة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه, وذلك لعدم إثارة الانتباه, وقد استشاط قائد السفينة غضباً وهو يعلم أن "النجدة" قد عادت أدراجها في الوقت الذي كانت تتعرض فيه سفينته للغرق وسطحها مغطى بأشلاء زملائه ودمائهم.

وفي طول وعرض الكتاب يظل المؤلف يطرح بإلحاح لماذا لم يثر هذا الموضوع أمام الكونغرس رغم أن الأدلة الدامغة كلها تشير إلى مسؤولية إسرائيل عن إغراق "ليبرتي"؟
عرض التلفزيون البريطاني برنامجاً وثائقياً عن الهجوم على السفينة ليبرتي استضاف فيه كبار المسؤولين اللأميركيين. وقال دين راسل وزير الخارجية الأميركية أثناء حرب 1967 في البرنامج: "أنا لم أصدق أبداً الرواية الإسرائيلية بأن الهجوم على السفينة كان خطأً غير متعمد لأن ما حدث كان نتيجة قرار اتخذه كبار المسؤولين الإسرائيليين. والدليل على ذلك أن القوات التي هاجمت السفينة كانت تابعة لأكثر من سلاح (الطيران والبحرية والمخابرات). وهذا يعني أن الهجوم تم تخ4ي4ه وليس حادثاً عرضياً. لقد كانت السفينة ترفع الراية الأميركية بوضوح، وحتى لو كانت مجهولة فلا بد أن ما فعله الإسرائيليون عملاً أحمقاً. فلو كانت السفينة سوفيتية مثلاً لأدى ذلك إلى نتائج خطيرى جواً، وفي قناعتي فإن الحادث مازال يشكل جرحاً عميقاً في العلاقات الأميركيى ـ الإسرائيلية".
34 قتيلاً أميركياً وعشرات الجرحى في رقبة من؟
اسرائيل أم جونسون الرئيس الاسرائيلي للدولة الأمريكية الذي لم يختلف كثيراً عن أغلب عرائس المؤسسة الأمريكية الأعلى التي تتلاعب بها تل أبيب؟*

*أنتم المسيحيين تؤمنوا بالتوراة ومع ذلك لم تفهموا ما جاء في "سفر الخروج" فيها  "عندما ترحل لن تكون فارغ اليدين, بل ان كل امرأة ستقترض من جارتها ومن تلك التي تقيم في بيتها جواهر من الفضة والذهب واثوابا وستضعها على اجساد ابنائك وبناتك ولسوف تسلب المصريين" .. هكذا يفعل اليهود بينكم وفي بلادكم وهو نفسه ما فعلوه مع جدودنا .. لو خيروا بين اسرائيل الموعودة في مقابل دمار أمريكا وخرابها لاختاروا دون تردد!
الأمر أكبر من ولاء مزدوج لدى اليهود لديكم .. اسرائيل تمتطي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية!
في الحقيقة أنا أشفق على المواطن الأمريكي العادي فحقوق بلاده وكرامتها مهدرة أمام دولة صغيرة تصر الادارات الأمريكية المتعاقبة على اعتبارها حليفة لا ورم سرطاني يستنزف بلاده ويهيمن عليها هيمنة تامة .. هو لا يختلف كثيراً عن المواطن الفلسطيني فكلاهما حقوقهم مهدرة في العيش بحرية وكرامة وقدرة على تحقيق المصير دون توجيه أو تلاعب من أحد.
واني أتسائل كيف تكونوا جديرين باعادة حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني وأنتم فشلتم في اعادة حقوقكم من اسرائيل!!*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *أجيبي على السؤال الذي أطرحه للمرة الثالثة حتى الأن لعله ينقلنا لمرحلة أخرى متقدمة في مناظرتنا:
> من يحكم أمريكا؟ ولماذا تضحوا بمليار وستمائة مليون مسلم بهذه البساطة؟
> ما المغري لكم لهذا الحد؟
> ملحوظة: لن أمانع ان استخدمتي نفس الحيلة الدعائية القديمة وأتيتيني بصور لاسرائيليين يهدوا جيرانهم الفلسطينيين الورود ويقابلوهم على أعتاب بيوتهم بالأحضان .. ابحثي عن الصور فان وجدتيها هاتيها لتعضدي موقفك وقولك من ابتعاد صوري لما يحدث على ارض الواقع!*


إن كلاً من الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل هي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة. نحن لا نتحكم بدولة إسرائيل ولا نقرر سياستها. وكما هو واضح من التاريخ أن الحكومة الأمريكية لم تخلق دولة إسرائيل.

وفي موضوع آخر، تظل الولايات المتحدة أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد بلغت قيمة التبرعات حوالي 2 مليار دولار خلال العقد الماضي. ولطالما دعمت الحكومة الأمريكية قوات الأمن الفلسطينية من خلال تدريبها وتجهيزها، كما أنها قامت بإعادة إعمار وبناء المدارس والطرق والمستشفيات وغير ذلك من المشاريع. كما أن الولايات المتحدة تواصل الدفع باتجاه تطبيق الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين من أجل تحقيق تطلعات الشعب الفلسطيني حتى تكون لهم دولة قابلة للحياة خاصة بهم. ولقد قدمت الولايات المتحدة للشعب الفلسطيني قولاً وفعلاً  أكثر مما قدمته تلك الأصوات غير المسؤولة التي تدعو إلى استمرار دوامة العنف.   

في الرابط أدناه ستجد مقالة حول مشروع الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية بتدشين مشروع مياه نقية وصالحة للشرب لمقاطعة جبل جزريم في نابلس:

http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/ar_10062009.htm

وأيضاً ستجد أدناه رابط آخر إلى مقالة حول مشروع حنان لتوفير الرعاية الصحية والتغذية والتوعية الصحية للأمومة والأطفال:

http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/Arabic/hha.html

وللإجابة على سؤالك الآخر: فإن كل من التشريع وصنع القرار في الولايات المتحدة هي عملية جماعية، وبعبارة أخرى، قبل أن يتم اتخاذ أي قرار أو تشريع أي قانون ينبغي أن يصوت في صالحه أغلبية صناع القرار والسياسيون، كما أنه يخضع لمراجعة من قبل محاكم مستقلة. ويتم فعل ذلك لحماية الدولة من الاستبداد. الحرية السياسية في هذا السياق تعني أنه يتم الاتفاق على القرارت السياسية والقوانين بشكل جماعي، وليس من خلال أهواء ديكتاتور.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

[*Lies
قرأت أكاذيبكم هذه من قبل في محاوراتكم مع عدد من الأعضاء بعد أن بدأت أبحث عن مشاركاتك السابقة ببدء مناظرتنا
كم تمنيت لو رأيت من نهض وأفحمكم وقتها!





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فريق التواصل
					

إن كلاً من الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل هي دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كاملة..


عفواً أنا أختلف معكم .. ربما اسرائيل دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة واقعة على أرض العرب التي احتلتها لكنكم لم ترقوا لذلك بعد.
الولايات المتحدة دولة تابعة .. دولة تنقصها السيادة .. دولة تتجسس عليها دولة صغيرة ترعاها فتصمت .. دولة تقتل لها حليفتها الصغيرة 34 بحار وتجرح لها 171 فتنخرس .. دولة كانت فيما مضى تستخدم حليفتها الصغيرة ذراعاً لها في الشرق الأوسط ابان الحرب الباردة واليوم أصبحت الحليفة الصغيرة هي من تستخدم سيدها السابق لتحقيق مآربها في العراق وايران وتهديد سوريا!
لست وحدي الذي يراكم دون سيادة .. أم أنك لم تقرأي أو تسمعي عن خطاب مواطنكم الصحفي الأمريكي المحترم Chris Hedges في جامعة برنستون 7/3/2007 والذي عنونه بـ " A Declaration of Independence From Israel" أو بالعربية "اعلان استقلالنا عن اسرائيل"!!!!

Israel, without the United States, would probably not exist.  The country came perilously close to extinction during the October 1973 war when Egypt, trained and backed by the Soviet Union, crossed the Suez and the Syrians poured in over the Golan Heights.  Huge American military transport planes came to the rescue.  They began landing every half-hour to refit the battered Israeli army, which had lost most of its heavy armor.  By the time the war was over, the United States had given Israel $2.2 billion in emergency military aid. 

The intervention, which enraged the Arab world, triggered the OPEC oil embargo that for a time wreaked havoc on Western economies.  This was perhaps the most dramatic example of the sustained life-support system the United States has provided to the Jewish state. 

Israel was born at midnight May 14, 1948.  The U.S. recognized the new state 11 minutes later.  The two countries have been locked in a deadly embrace ever since. 

Washington, at the beginning of the relationship, was able to be a moderating influence.  An incensed President Eisenhower demanded and got Israel’s withdrawal after the Israelis occupied Gaza in 1956.  During the Six-Day War in 1967, Israeli warplanes bombed the USS Liberty.  The ship, flying the U.S. flag and stationed 15 miles off the Israeli coast, was intercepting tactical and strategic communications from both sides. The Israeli strikes killed 34 U.S. sailors and wounded 171. The deliberate attack froze, for a while, Washington’s enthusiasm for Israel.  But ruptures like this one proved to be only bumps, soon smoothed out by an increasingly sophisticated and well-financed Israel lobby that set out to merge Israeli and American foreign policy in the Middle East. 

Israel has reaped tremendous rewards from this alliance.  It has been given more than $140 billion in U.S. direct economic and military assistance.  It receives about $3 billion in direct assistance annually, roughly one-fifth of the U.S. foreign aid budget.  Although most American foreign aid packages stipulate that related military purchases have to be made in the United States, Israel is allowed to use about 25 percent of the money to subsidize its own growing and profitable defense industry.  It is exempt, unlike other nations, from accounting for how it spends the aid money.  And funds are routinely siphoned off to build new Jewish settlements, bolster the Israeli occupation in the Palestinian territories and construct the security barrier, which costs an estimated $1 million a mile. 

The barrier weaves its way through the West Bank, creating isolated pockets of impoverished Palestinians in ringed ghettos.  By the time the barrier is finished it will probably in effect seize up to 40 percent of Palestinian land.  This is the largest land grab by Israel since the 1967 war.  And although the United States officially opposes settlement expansion and the barrier, it also funds them. 

The U.S. has provided Israel with nearly $3 billion to develop weapons systems and given Israel access to some of the most sophisticated items in its own military arsenal, including Blackhawk attack helicopters and F-16 fighter jets.  The United States also gives Israel access to intelligence it denies to its NATO allies.  And when Israel refused to sign the nuclear nonproliferation treaty, the United States stood by without a word of protest as the Israelis built the region’s first nuclear weapons program. 

U.S. foreign policy, especially under the current Bush administration, has become little more than an extension of Israeli foreign policy.  The United States since 1982 has vetoed 32 Security Council resolutions critical of Israel, more than the total number of vetoes cast by all the other Security Council members.  It refuses to enforce the Security Council resolutions it claims to support.  These resolutions call on Israel to withdraw from the occupied territories. 

There is now volcanic anger and revulsion by Arabs at this blatant favoritism.  Few in the Middle East see any distinction between Israeli and American policies, nor should they.  And when the Islamic radicals speak of U.S. support of Israel as a prime reason for their hatred of the United States, we should listen.  The consequences of this one-sided relationship are being played out in the disastrous war in Iraq, growing tension with Iran, and the humanitarian and political crisis in Gaza.  It is being played out in Lebanon, where Hezbollah is gearing up for another war with Israel, one most Middle East analysts say is inevitable.  The U.S. foreign policy in the Middle East is unraveling.  And it is doing so because of this special relationship. The eruption of a regional conflict would usher in a nightmare of catastrophic proportions. 

There were many in the American foreign policy establishment and State Department who saw this situation coming. The decision to throw our lot in with Israel in the Middle East was not initially a popular one with an array of foreign policy experts, including President Harry Truman’s secretary of state, Gen. George Marshall.  They warned there would be a backlash.  They knew the cost the United States would pay in the oil-rich region for this decision, which they feared would be one of the greatest strategic blunders of the postwar era.  And they were right.  The decision has jeopardized American and Israeli security and created the kindling for a regional conflagration. 

The alliance, which makes no sense in geopolitical terms, does makes sense when seen through the lens of domestic politics.  The Israel lobby has become a potent force in the American political system.  No major candidate, Democrat or Republican, dares to challenge it.  The lobby successfully purged the State Department of Arab experts who challenged the notion that Israeli and American interests were identical.  Backers of Israel have doled out hundreds of millions of dollars to support U.S. political candidates deemed favorable to Israel.  They have brutally punished those who strayed, including the first President Bush, who they said was not vigorous enough in his defense of Israeli interests.  This was a lesson the next Bush White House did not forget.  George W. Bush did not want to be a one-term president like his father.  

Israel advocated removing Saddam Hussein from power and currently advocates striking Iran to prevent it from acquiring nuclear weapons.  Direct Israeli involvement in American military operations in the Middle East is impossible.  It would reignite a war between Arab states and Israel.  The United States, which during the Cold War avoided direct military involvement in the region, now does the direct bidding of Israel while Israel watches from the sidelines.  During the 1991 Gulf War, Israel was a spectator, just as it is in the war with Iraq. 

President Bush, facing dwindling support for the war in Iraq, publicly holds Israel up as a model for what he would like Iraq to become.  Imagine how this idea plays out on the Arab street, which views Israel as the Algerians viewed the French colonizers during the war of liberation.  

"In Israel,” Bush said recently, “terrorists have taken innocent human life for years in suicide attacks.  The difference is that Israel is a functioning democracy and it’s not prevented from carrying out its responsibilities.  And that’s a good indicator of success that we’re looking for in Iraq.” 

Americans are increasingly isolated and reviled in the world.  They remain blissfully ignorant of their own culpability for this isolation.  U.S. “spin” paints the rest of the world as unreasonable, but Israel, Americans are assured, will always be on our side. 

Israel is reaping economic as well as political rewards from its lock-down apartheid state.  In the “gated community” market it has begun to sell systems and techniques that allow the nation to cope with terrorism.  Israel, in 2006, exported $3.4 billion in defense products—well over a billion dollars more than it received in American military aid.  Israel has grown into the fourth largest arms dealer in the world.  Most of this growth has come in the so-called homeland security sector

"The key products and services,” as Naomi Klein wrote in The Nation, “are hi-tech fences, unmanned drones, biometric IDs, video and audio surveillance gear, air passenger profiling and prisoner interrogation systems—precisely the tools and technologies Israel has used to lock in the occupied territories.  And that is why the chaos in Gaza and the rest of the region doesn’t threaten the bottom line in Tel Aviv, and may actually boost it.  Israel has learned to turn endless war into a brand asset, pitching its uprooting, occupation and containment of the Palestinian people as a half-century head start in the ‘global war on terror.’ ” 

The United States, at least officially, does not support the occupation and calls for a viable Palestinian state.  It is a global player, with interests that stretch well beyond the boundaries of the Middle East, and the equation that Israel’s enemies are our enemies is not that simple. 

"Terrorism is not a single adversary,” John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt wrote in The London Review of Books, “but a tactic employed by a wide array of political groups.  The terrorist organizations that threaten Israel do not threaten the United States, except when it intervenes against them (as in Lebanon in 1982).  Moreover, Palestinian terrorism is not random violence directed against Israel or ‘the West’; it is largely a response to Israel’s prolonged campaign to colonize the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  More important, saying that Israel and the US are united by a shared terrorist threat has the causal relationship backwards: the US has a terrorism problem in good part because it is so closely allied with Israel, not the other way around.” 

Middle Eastern policy is shaped in the United States by those with very close ties to the Israel lobby.  Those who attempt to counter the virulent Israeli position, such as former Secretary of State Colin Powell, are ruthlessly slapped down.  This alliance was true also during the Clinton administration, with its array of Israel-first Middle East experts, including special Middle East coordinator Dennis Ross and Martin Indyk, the former deputy director of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, AIPAC, one of the most powerful Israel lobbying groups in Washington.  But at least people like Indyk and Ross are sane, willing to consider a Palestinian state, however unviable, as long as it is palatable to Israel.  The Bush administration turned to the far-right wing of the Israel lobby, those who have not a shred of compassion for the Palestinians or a word of criticism for Israel.  These new Middle East experts include Elliott Abrams, John Bolton, Douglas Feith, the disgraced I. Lewis “Scooter” Libby, Richard Perle, Paul Wolfowitz and David Wurmser. 

Washington was once willing to stay Israel’s hand.  It intervened to thwart some of its most extreme violations of human rights.  This administration, however, has signed on for every disastrous Israeli blunder, from building the security barrier in the West Bank, to sealing off Gaza and triggering a humanitarian crisis, to the ruinous invasion and saturation bombing of Lebanon. 

The few tepid attempts by the Bush White House to criticize Israeli actions have all ended in hasty and humiliating retreats in the face of Israeli pressure.  When the Israel Defense Forces in April 2002 reoccupied the West Bank, President Bush called on then-Prime Minister Ariel Sharon to “halt the incursions and begin withdrawal.” It never happened.  After a week of heavy pressure from the Israel lobby and Israel’s allies in Congress, meaning just about everyone in Congress, the president gave up, calling Sharon “a man of peace.” It was a humiliating moment for the United States, a clear sign of who pulled the strings. 

There were several reasons for the war in Iraq.  The desire for American control of oil, the belief that Washington could build puppet states in the region, and a real, if misplaced, fear of Saddam Hussein played a part in the current disaster.  But it was also strongly shaped by the notion that what is good for Israel is good for the United States.  Israel wanted Iraq neutralized.  Israeli intelligence, in the lead-up to the war, gave faulty information to the U.S. about Iraq’s alleged arsenal of weapons of mass destruction.  And when Baghdad was taken in April 2003, the Israeli government immediately began to push for an attack on Syria.  The lust for this attack has waned, in no small part because the Americans don’t have enough troops to hang on in Iraq, much less launch a new occupation.  

Israel is currently lobbying the United States to launch aerial strikes on Iran, despite the debacle in Lebanon.  Israel’s iron determination to forcibly prevent a nuclear Iran makes it probable that before the end of the Bush administration an attack on Iran will take place.  The efforts to halt nuclear development through diplomatic means have failed.  It does not matter that Iran poses no threat to the United States.  It does not matter that it does not even pose a threat to Israel, which has several hundred nuclear weapons in its arsenal.  It matters only that Israel demands total military domination of the Middle East.  

The alliance between Israel and the United States has culminated after 50 years in direct U.S. military involvement in the Middle East.  This involvement, which is not furthering American interests, is unleashing a geopolitical nightmare.  American soldiers and Marines are dying in droves in a useless war.  The impotence of the United States in the face of Israeli pressure is complete.  The White House and the Congress have become, for perhaps the first time, a direct extension of Israeli interests.  There is no longer any debate within the United States.  This is evidenced by the obsequious nods to Israel by all the current presidential candidates with the exception of Dennis Kucinich.  The political cost for those who challenge Israel is too high.  

This means there will be no peaceful resolution of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.  It means the incidents of Islamic terrorism against the U.S. and Israel will grow.  It means that American power and prestige are on a steep, irreversible decline.  And I fear it also means the ultimate end of the Jewish experiment in the Middle East.  

The weakening of the United States, economically and militarily, is giving rise to new centers of power.  The U.S. economy, mismanaged and drained by the Iraq war, is increasingly dependent on Chinese trade imports and on Chinese holdings of U.S. Treasury securities.  China holds dollar reserves worth $825 billion.  If Beijing decides to abandon the U.S. bond market, even in part, it would cause a free fall by the dollar.  It would lead to the collapse of the $7-trillion U.S. real estate market.  There would be a wave of U.S. bank failures and huge unemployment.  The growing dependence on China has been accompanied by aggressive work by the Chinese to build alliances with many of the world’s major exporters of oil, such as Iran, Nigeria, Sudan and Venezuela.  The Chinese are preparing for the looming worldwide clash over dwindling resources.  

The future is ominous.  Not only do Israel’s foreign policy objectives not coincide with American interests, they actively hurt them.  The growing belligerence in the Middle East, the calls for an attack against Iran, the collapse of the imperial project in Iraq have all given an opening, where there was none before, to America’s rivals.  It is not in Israel’s interests to ignite a regional conflict.  It is not in ours.  But those who have their hands on the wheel seem determined, in the name of freedom and democracy, to keep the American ship of state headed at breakneck speed into the cliffs before us.

http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle17957.htm

ألم تقرأي رواية العملية هيبرون Operation Hebron لضابط المخابرات الأمريكي السابق اريك جوردان؟
أنا قرأتها



كان جوردان قبل تقاعده مسؤولا عن عمليات الاستخبارات CIA الأميركية في الشرق الأوسط. وأحيل إلى التقاعد وهو اليوم رجل أعمال ومازالت تجارته في منطقة عمله السابق، ولعله مازال على صلة بالمخابرات الأميركية.
رجل أعمال أمريكي وقامة كبيرة في جهاز الاستخبارات مثله وفي مكانته لابد أن نتلقى عمله الروائي بشكل جاد وندرسه جيداً .. مؤامرات, وخطط سرية, وطرق متعرجة ملتوية, واساليب غير مباشرة, ونساء , وجنس, واموال , وشراء يكرس ويوضح دور الموساد في الرواية من وراء رغبة جامحة تخللته لايصال أحد عملائه الى كرسي رئيس أكبر دولة في العالم!
يحمي القدر وحده الولايات المتحدة في النهاية من هذه اللعبة .. ما الذي يحاول جوردان أن يقوله ويعجز عن قوله في عمل تاريخي سردي عادي وهو الذي شغل مقعد حساس في جهاز مخابرات الولايات المتحدة؟ وما المانع في أن يكن ذلك قد حدث من قبل أو يحدث بالفعل كل دورة رئاسية في أمريكا!
كيف نستبعد احتمالية كهذه وكل الاشارات تؤكده؟ا
لماذا لا يكن جونسون الذي تغاضى عن قتلى بلاده عميلاً لاسرائيل؟ لماذا لا يكن جورج دبليو بوش عميلاً لاسرائيل؟ .. ما الفانتازيا في الأمر!
عن نفسي أرضى تماماً عن هذا الاستنتاج!

اليهود متغلغين في نسيج بلادكم ومن خلال تغلغلهم أمست وأصبحت أمريكا ذراع اسرائيل ودرعها تستخدمها وقتما أحبت
اعلامكم اليهود فيه في كل مكان .. على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
روبرت مردوخ وامبراطوريته: يهودي
سي ان ان- وولف بليتزر: يهودي.
ايه بي سي نيوز- بربارا وولترز: يهودية.
واشنطن بوست- يوجين ماير: يهودي.
مجلة تايم- هنري جرونوالد: يهودي.
واشنطن بوست- كاثرين جراهام: يهودية.
نيو يورك تايمز- جوزيف ليليفيد: يهودي.
نيويورك تايمز- ماكس فرانكل: يهودي.

وفي السياسة:

هنري كسنجر وزير خارجية أمريكي: يهودي..
ريتشارد ليفين رئيس جامعة ييل: يهودي.
ألان جرينسبان رئيس جهاز الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الأمريكي: يهودي.
مادلين البرايت وزيرة خارجية أمريكية: يهودية.
جوزيف ليبرمان سياسي أمريكي: يهودي.
كاسبر وينبيرجر وزير خارجية أمريكي: يهودي.
باري جولدووتر سياسي أمريكي: يهودي.
بروبرت روبين وزير الخزانة الأمريكية: يهودي.
وولتر أنينبيرغ من أهم رجال العمل الخيري والمجتمعي في الولايات المتحدة: يهودي.

التحكم المالي في بورصة نيويورك وأستعباد الأمريكيين بفوائد البنوك ومن ثم الأنتقال لاستعبادهم بالجنس عن طريق السينما واغراقهم
بالمخدرات والسيطره علي العقول من خلال أمبراطوريات الصحافه وغسيل العقول!

أنتم تحذروا من تنامي عدد المسلمين في بلادكم وتخشوا على بلادكم من وجودنا 


في حين انكم كمن يتجه الى حتفه بسياساتكم وارتمائكم في أحضان اسرائيل كما سبق وحذر كريس هدجز
أمريكا بحاجة الى ثورة عبيد ثانيه لتحرير الأمريكي من سيطرة اليهود عليها
ماذا كان ليفعل بنجامين فرانكلين لو كان بينكم الأن؟!
كان ليقول لكم "لقد سبق وحذرتكم من اليهود فلم تنتبهوا لتحذيراتي!"

ألم يقل: ( أيها السادة لا تظنوا أن أمريكا قد نجت من الأخطار بمجرد أن نالت استقلالها فهي ما زالت مهددة بخطر جسيم لا يقل خطورة عن الاستعمار ، وهذا الخطر سوف يأتينا من جراء تكاثر عدد اليهود في بلادنا وسيصيبنا ما أصاب البلاد الأوروبية التي تساهلت مع اليهود وتركتهم يتوطنون في أراضيها ، إذ أن اليهود بمجرد تمركزهم في تلك البلاد عمدوا إلى القضاء على تقاليد ومعتقدات أهلها ، وقتلوا معنويات شبابها بفضل سموم الإباحية واللا أخلاقية التي نفثوها فيهم ، ثم أفقدوهم الجرأة على العمل ، وجعلوهم ينزعون إلى التقاعس والكسل بما استنبطوه من الحيل لمنافستهم على كسب لقمة عيشهم ، وبالتالي سيطروا على اقتصاديات البلاد ، وهيمنوا على مقدراتها المالية ، فأذلوا أهلها ، وأخضعوهم لمشيئاتهم ، ومن ثم أصبحوا سادة عليهم ، مع أنهم يرفضون الاختلاط بالشعوب التي يعايشونها حتى بعد أن كتموا أنفاسها ، فهم يدخلون كل بلد بصفة دخلاء مساكين ، وما يلبثون أن يمسكوا بزمام مقدراتها ، ومن ثم يتعالون على أهلها ، وينعمون بخيراتها دون أن يجرؤ أحد على صدهم عنها. 
ولقد رأينا في الماضي كيف أذلوا أهل أسبانيا والبرتغال وما يفعلونه اليوم في بولونيا وسواها من البلاد ، ومع كل هذا جعلوا التذمر شعارهم حيثما وجدوا ، والتشكيك ديدنهم ، فهم يزعمون أنهم مضطهدون طالما كانوا مشردين ويطالبون بالعودة إلى فلسطين ، مع أنهم لو أمروا بالعودة إليها لما عاد جميعهم ولظل الكثيرون منهم حيث هم. 
أتعلمون أيها السادة لماذا ؟ لأنهم أبالسة الجحيم وخفافيش الليل ، ومصاصو دماء الشعوب فلا يمكنهم أن يعيشوا مع بعضهم البعض لأنهم لن يجدوا فيما بينهم من يمتصون دمه ، ولهذا فهم يفضلون البقاء مع الشعوب الشريفة التي تجهل أساليبهم الشيطانية ليثابروا على امتصاص دماء أبنائها ، ولينهبوا من خيراتها ، للأسباب التي أوضحتها لمجلسكم الموقر.. أتوسل إليكم جميعاً أيها السادة أن تسارعوا لاتخاذ هذا القرار وتطردوا هذه الطغمة الفاجرة من البلاد قبل فوات الأوان ضناً بمصلحة الأمة وأجيالها القادمة ، وإلا سترون بعد قرن واحد أنهم أخطر مما تفكرون ، وستجدونهم وقد سيطروا على الدولة والأمة ودمروا ما جنيناه بدمائنا ، وسلبوا حريتنا ، وقضوا على مجتمعنا ، وثقوا بأنهم لن يرحموا أجيالنا بل سيجعلونهم عبيداً في خدمتهم ، بينما هم يقبعون خلف مكاتبهم يتندرون بسرور بغبائنا ، ويسخرون من جهلنا وغرورنا. 
هناك خطر عظيم يهدد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ايه السادة 
" حيثما استقر اليهود ، نجدهم يوهنون من عزيمة الشعب ، ويزعزعون الخلق التجاري الشريف . إنهم كوّنوا حكومة داخل الحكومة . وحينما يجدون معارضة من أحد فإنهم يعملون على خنق الأمة ماليا كما حدث للبرتغال وأسبانيا ، ومنذ أكثر من 1700 سنة وهم يندبون مصيرهم ، لا لشيء إلا ادعاؤهم أنهم طُردوا من الوطن الأم " . 
" لكن تأكدوا أيها السادة ، أنه إذا أعاد إليهم اليوم عالمنا المتمدن فلسطين ، فإنهم سيجدون الكثير من المبررات لعدم العودة إليها أو الاكتفاء بها . لماذا ؟ لأنهم مثل الطفيليات التي لا تعيش على نفسها ، إنهم لا يستطيعون العيش فيما بينهم ، إنهم لا بد أن يعيشوا بين المسيحيين وبين الآخرين الذين هم ليسوا من جنسهم " . 
" إذا لم يُمنع اليهود من الهجرة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بموجب الدستور ، ففي أقل من مائة سنة سيتدفقون على هذه البلاد بأعداد ضخمة تجعلهم يحكموننا ويدمروننا ، ويغيرون شكل الحكومة التي ضحينا وبذلنا لإقامتها دمائنا وأموالنا وحريتنا الفردية " 
" إذا لم يُمنع اليهود من الهجرة ، فإنه لن يمضي أكثر من مائتي عام ليصبح أبناؤنا عمالا في الحقول لتوفير الغذاء لليهود الذين يجلسون في البيوت المالية مرفهين يفركون أيديهم غبطة " . 
"إنني أحذركم إذا لم تمنعوا اليهود من الهجرة إلى أمريكا .. إلى الأبد .. فسيلعنكم أبناؤكم وأحفادكم في قبوركم " . 
" إن عقليتهم تختلف عنا ، حتى لو عاشوا بيننا عشرة أجيال ، فإن النمر لا يستطيع أن يغير جلده " . 
" اليهود خطر على هذه البلاد .. وإذا سُمح لهم بالدخول إليها فسيخربون دستورنا ومنشآتنا ، يجب منعهم من الهجرة بموجب الدستور " . 
أيها السادة ، أرجو أن لا يجنح مجلسكم الموقر إلى تأجيل هذا القرار وإلا حكم على أجيالنا القادمة بالذل والفناء. 
أيها السادة ، لا تظنوا أن اليهود سيقبلون يوماً الانصهار ببوتقتكم أو الاندماج في مجتمعكم فهم من طينة غير طينتنا ، ويختلفون عنا في كل شيء. 
وأخيراً أهيب بكم أن تقولوا كلمتكم الأخيرة ، وتقرروا طرد اليهود من البلاد ، وأن أبيتم فثقوا أن الأجيال المقبلة ستلاحقكم بلعناتها وهي تئن تحت أقدام اليهود. 
وأنا أشهد لله أن الأجيال التي عرفناها الآن لئن تحت أقدام اليهود ، فهذه وصية من خبير باليهود وبأساليبهم الخبيثة التي لم تعرف وما عهدناها في أي شعب من الشعوب ، إنها خصوصيات يمتاز بها جنس اليهود ). 
لقد جئتم الينا لنشرح لكم نسيج مجتمعكم ونعريه أمام ناظريكم ولنحل لكم مشاكلكم لا أن تحلوا أنتم مشاكلنا!





			
				وكما هو واضح من التاريخ أن الحكومة الأمريكية لم تخلق دولة إسرائيل.
			
		

كذبة أخرى.
في 1 يناير 1979م نشرت الحكومة البريطانية الوثائق السرية الخاصة بانتهاء فترة الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين عام 1948م. وقد اوضحت اضطرارها إلى التخلي عن فلسطين بسبب فشلها في اثبات سياسة مؤيدة للعرب في مواجهة الولايات المتحدة والحلفاء الغربيين.
بعد اعلان وعد بلفور في 2 نوفمبر 1917م قال الرئيس الامريكي (ولسن) في بيان للشعب الامريكي: (أنا مقتنع بأن دول الحلفاء بالاتفاق مع حكومتها وشعبها قد اتفقت على ان ترسي في فلسطين اسس كومنولث يهودي).
في 11 سبتمبر عام 1922م: قرر مجلس الشيوخ والنواب الامريكي في جلسة مشتركة باظهار العطف في انشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين.
في 11 مايو عام 1942م: عقد المؤتمر إسرائيلي عالمي في فندق بولتيمور في نيويورك واتخذ قراراً بتحويل فلسطين إلى دولة إسرائيلية، واجلاء العرب عنها إذا عارضوا ذلك، واسرع الرئيس الامريكي (روزفلت) وأعلن تأييده القرار الإسرائيلي.
في 16 مارس 1945م: اجتمع الرئيس الامريكي روزفلت مع (د. ستيفن وايز) وخوّله أن يقول أن الرئيس قد اوضح موقفه ازاء اليهود في خطاب كتب في أكتوبر 1944م. هذا الخطاب كان قد ارسله الرئيس إلى النائب الديمقراطي عن ولاية نيويورك بمجلس الشيوخ (واجنر) وتضمن موافقة الرئيس الكاملة على برنامج الحزب الديمقراطي عام 1944م وهو البرنامج الذي أيد حرية الهجرة اليهودية دون قيد أو شرط إلى فلسطين واقامة دولة إسرائيلية.
في 16 اغسطس 1945م: اعلن الرئيس الامريكي (ترومان) في مؤتمر صحفي تأييده للسماح بدخول اكبر عدد ممكن من الإسرائيليين إلى فلسطين.
في 31 اغسطس 1945م: بعث الرئيس الامريكي ترومان رسالة إلى رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (كلمنت أتلي) يطلب فيها السماح لمائة الف آخرين من الناجين من خطة الابادة النازية المدعاة في أوروبا بدخول فلسطين.
في 5 يونيو 1946م: قام (ترومان) رئيس الولايات المتحدة بحث رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (اتلي) على قبول المائة الف شخص المشردين في فلسطين، وعرض استخدام السفن الامريكية في المساعدة على توفير وسائل الانتقال اللازمة لهم. 
في 14 أكتوبر 1946م: اصدر الرئيس الامريكي ترومان بياناً يدعو إلى هجرة يهودية كبيرة إلى فلسطين دون انتظار التوصل إلى تسوية دائمة لمستقبل انتداب فلسطين.
في 29 نوفمبر 1947م: بذلت الولايات المتحدة جهوداً مكثفة في الضغط على عدد من الدول لحملها على التصويت إلى جانب تقسيم فلسطين وخصوصاً مندوبي هايتي وليبريا وسيام، ولولا تحول هذه الدول من الرفض إلى الموافقة لفشل اقتراح التقسيم.
في 14 مايو 1948م: عند اعلان قيام الكيان الصهيوني سارع بعد عشر دقائق الرئيس الامريكي (ترومان) بالاعلان عن اعتراف الولايات بهذا الكيان وتأييده.

ان لم يكن ذلك كافياً فاستمعي الى تلك المعلومة الأكثر اثارة وتأكدي من صحتها

في 5 مارس 1891 أي قبل تدوين هرتزل بيانه "الدولة اليهودية" بخمس سنوات وقبل عقده أول مؤتمر صهيوني بست سنوات جمع يوجين بلاكستون توقيعات أكثر من 400 من كبار أهل السياسة الأمريكية وأباطرتها على التماس يدعو الرئيس بنيامين هاريسون رسالة تدعوه لتسليم فلسطين لليهود.
وحين أعلن هرتزل الفكرة العملية بأن بناء أي مستعمرة يهودية في شرقي افرقيا الخاضع لبريطانيا سيكفي طالما ظلت فلسطين بعيدة المنال أرسل له بلاكستون بكل جرأة نسخة من الكتاب المقدس العبري وضع فيه خطوط تحت الفقرات التوراتية التي أقنعت داربي وأتباعه بأن استعادة اليهود فلسطين وعداً وتفويضاً الهياً وكوفئ بلاكستون نفسه على جهوده بأن هتف له في مؤتمر يهودي عقد في فيلادلفيا سنة 1918 بأنه أبو الصهيونية!
هذه هي الولايات المتحدة التي اعترفت باسرائيل في منتصف ليل 14 مايو 1948 بعد 11 دقيقة من اعلانها لتكون أسرع ثاني دولة تعترف بها على مستوى العالم.  





			
				وفي موضوع آخر، تظل الولايات المتحدة أكبر دولة مانحة للشعب الفلسطيني حيث قد بلغت قيمة التبرعات حوالي 2 مليار دولار خلال العقد الماضي
			
		

[COLOR="blue"]وفي المقابل منحت أمريكا اسرائيل منذ العام 1973: 1,6 تريليون دولار (أي 1600 بليون دولار)، أي أن كل مواطن أمريكي دفع 5700 دولار بناء على عدد سكان أمريكا اليوم! .. ذلك ما كشفته صحيفة كريتسان ساينس منيتور الأمريكية  
لم تمنعوا سلاح واحد عن اسرائيل فسلحتموها بالسلاح الذي قتلت به الفلسطينيين واستعبدتهم .. فأي 2 مليار دولار تراءونا بهم! .. حقاً أمركم مضحك.
عاملتموها معاملة أكبر من معاملة حلفائكم في الناتو وصرحتم لها بما منعتموه عن حلفاء حلفكم .. سمحتم لها باستخدام أقماركم وتقنياتكم التجسسية في حروبها معنا .. اليكم ينسب الفضل في ثغرة الدفرسوار واليكم ينسب الفضل في ضرب المفاعل العراقي واليكم ينسب الفضل في ضرب مقر منظمة التحرير في تونس .. ما هذا السفه! .. أي 2 مليار دولار تحدثيني عنهم في مقابل كل ذلك![/COLOR*

*حقاً أنتم أمة تثير الشفقة!
لا نود المساعدة في تحرير أراضينا من أمة مستعبدة بالفعل*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الحرية السياسية في هذا السياق تعني أنه يتم الاتفاق على القرارت السياسية والقوانين بشكل جماعي، وليس من خلال أهواء ديكتاتور.



 :Icecream: أكيد أنتى تلمحين بأن مبارك رئيسنا منذ 30 عاما هو هذا الـ "ديكتاتور" أم تقصدين  بقولك هذا كل الحكام العرب ؟!.... أكيد أنتى عزيزتى فريق التواصل قرأتى جريدة المصرى اليوم 

*وكيل لجنة «الدفاع» فى البرلمان: «أطالب بتفويض مبارك  فى كل شىء وتسليم رقاب الشعب له حتى لو أراد الديكتاتورية» 






*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حتى لو أفترضنا أن الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية  دولة تابعة لإسرائيل فنحن كمصريين وكعرب حكاما وشعوبا تابعين للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  أم إسرائيل؟!

أنا أجزم أننا كعرب تابعين للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومن ثم فنحن أيضا  تابعين لإسرائيل وهو المطلوب إثباته !

الريس أوباما فى خطابه فى جامعة القاهرة أعلنها صراحة العلاقة المميزة والتى لا يمكن  أن تنفصم بين بلاده وإسرائيل إييه المطلوب أكتر من كده علشان المصريين والعرب يصدقوا إنها علاقة كاثوليكية لا طلاق فيها إلا بموت أحد الطرفين .... 

الحل فى إيديكم يا عرب ويا مسلمين أنتم لن تستطيعوا تغيير ما بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولن تستطيعوا تغيير ما بإسرائيل .... غيروا ما بأنفسكم أولا حتى يغير الله ما بكم !

----------


## فريق التواصل

> [*Lies
> قرأت أكاذيبكم هذه من قبل في محاوراتكم مع عدد من الأعضاء بعد أن بدأت أبحث عن مشاركاتك السابقة ببدء مناظرتنا
> كم تمنيت لو رأيت من نهض وأفحمكم وقتها!
> 
> عفواً أنا أختلف معكم .. ربما اسرائيل دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة واقعة على أرض العرب التي احتلتها لكنكم لم ترقوا لذلك بعد.
> *[/U]


بإمكانك إجراء البحث عن كل ما أقوله هنا في هذا المنتدى والتأكد منه كحقائق. عملي يعتمد على الشفافية وقول الحقيقة في جميع الأوقات.

كيف بإمكانك التشكيك في سيادة الولايات المتحدة؟ التجسس ليس مقتصر على أي دولة معينة، وحقيقة الأمر هي أن حدوث التجسس في أي دولة ما لا يتناقض مع سيادتها.  بكل تأكيد يمكنني أن أقول لك أن أي تجسس ونقل للمعلومات السرية من قبل أي مواطن أمريكي إلى دول أجنبية يعد جريمة خطيرة جداً تستوجب وتستحق العقوبة الوخيمة لمرتكبيها. إن حالة جوناثان بولارد – المذكور في إدراجك – هي خير دليل وإثبات للنقطة السابقة، حيث تلقى عقوبة السجن المؤبد جراء تجسسه لصالح إسرائيل بالرغم من مناشدات قادة إسرائيليين للعفو عنه.

وأيضاً، فإننا نؤمن بحرية التعبير في الولايات المتحدة، ولكن ذلك لا يعني أن جميع المعلومات التي تم نشرها بخصوص بعض المواضيع تتمتع بالمصداقية. وعلاوة على ذلك، كلا الشخصان الذان ذكرتهما هما مواطنان أمريكيان عاديان، وعلى هذا النحو يحق لهما نشر آرائهما الخاصة دون أي اضطهاد من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية. سأذكرك بأن الروايات لا تشكل دليلاً على أي شيء. 

أخيرا، أود أن أعلق على الملاحظات المتعلقة ببنجامين فرانكلين. إن الاقتباسات المزعومة هذه لبنجامين فرانكلين ما هي إلا خزعبلات – وهذه حقيقة قد أثبتها عدد من المؤرخين المحترمين في بحوثهم عن الوثيقة المزعومة "النبوءة". لقد تم التشهير بهذه الكلمات فقط في الثلاثينات من القرن الماضي بالتزامن مع تصاعد الفاشية في أوروبا – وهذه ليست بالصدفة يا أخي. أليس من البديهي أنه إذا كان بالفعل أن بنجامين فرانكلين قد ألقى هذه الكلمات لكانت معروفة ومشهورة في وقته؟

للأسف، هناك دائماً من يقوم بنشر الكراهية والأكاذيب حتى يعلل القتل والعنف دون أي مسؤولية.

الرجاء زيارة الرابط أدناه لمعرفة المزيد عن البحوث التي أجراها المؤرخون عن هذه المزاعم الباطلة عن بنجامين فرانكلين:

http://www.america.gov/st/pubs-engli...l0.359524.html

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فريق التواصل
					

بإمكانك إجراء البحث عن كل ما أقوله هنا في هذا المنتدى والتأكد منه كحقائق. عملي يعتمد على الشفافية وقول الحقيقة في جميع الأوقات.



بل أكاذيب .. قلت لي ان الحكومة الأمريكية لم تخلق دولة اسرائيل وتلك كذبة .. اسرائيل نبته شيطانية بذرتموها في منطقتنا وكنتم أول راعي ولازلتم لها .. سقت لك عدد وافر من الدلائل تثبت حديثي ولم تستطيعي تكذيبه وذلك يكفيني.
الولايات المتحدة كانت أمضى من بريطانيا في انشاء اسرائيل وأكثر حماسة لها وسيحين الوقت عما قريب لنشرح لم كانت كذلك.




			
				كيف بإمكانك التشكيك في سيادة الولايات المتحدة؟ التجسس ليس مقتصر على أي دولة معينة، وحقيقة الأمر هي أن حدوث التجسس في أي دولة ما لا يتناقض مع سيادتها. بكل تأكيد يمكنني أن أقول لك أن أي تجسس ونقل للمعلومات السرية من قبل أي مواطن أمريكي إلى دول أجنبية يعد جريمة خطيرة جداً تستوجب وتستحق العقوبة الوخيمة لمرتكبيها. إن حالة جوناثان بولارد – المذكور في إدراجك – هي خير دليل وإثبات للنقطة السابقة، حيث تلقى عقوبة السجن المؤبد جراء تجسسه لصالح إسرائيل بالرغم من مناشدات قادة إسرائيليين للعفو عنه
			
		

لأنكم فعلاً دون سيادة .. وسط فورانكم العاطفي وجموحكم البروستانتي والبيوريتاني ظهر صوت عقلاني هو صوت رئيسكم بنجامين فرانكلين يحذركم من اليهود .. والأن انظروا لحال بلادكم؟ .. اقتصادكم كله يهودي واعلامكم كله يهودي وسياسة بلادكم كلها صهيونية .. أي سيادة تحدثيني عنها؟!
ابن بلادكم الرجل الأمريكي المحترم كريس هدجز يحذركم من تنامي العداء والاشمئزاز منكم في ربوع العالم كله خاصة في عالمنا العربي والاسلامي بسبب سياساتكم الظالمة ودعمكم اللامحدود لكيان عفن كالكيان الصهيوني لا يراعي حتى احترامكم وأنتم الداعمين له دعماً لم يعهده التاريخ قديمه وحديثه .. يقتل بحاراتكم بدم بارد ولا يحترم وزيرة خارجيتكم في ايباك ولا يحترم نائب رئيسكم وهو في بلاده ولا يحترم رئيسكم قبل الاجتماع به!
ما رأيك فيما فعلوه مع بريطانيا بعد أن طردت أحد عملائهم المتورطين في قضية جوازات السفر البريطانية ومن ثم عملية قتل المبحوح .. المرشحين في الكنيست من أمثال ميخائيل بن أري وارييه الداد سبوا بريطانيا والبريطانيين واعتبروهم منافقين معادين للسامية وأنهم كلاب بل ان الكلاب أوفى منهم! .. ترى بماذا سينعتوكم في المستقبل ان استفقتم من خطرهم وتخليتم عنهم؟
أليست تلك بريطانيا صاحبة وعد بلفور؟

بعض سمات الشخصية اليهودية كما يراها الدكتور الأمريكي اليهودي المحترم نورمان فليينكستاين




كريس هدجز يضرب ناقوس الخطر ويقول لكم ان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية صارت على ازدواجيتها وظلمها البين وهي أكبر وأقوى دولة على سطح الكرة الأرضية شبه منعزلة بسبب تزايد الكراهيات لها .. أنتم من يصنع الارهابي لا آيات القرآن الكريم أو بعض الراديكاليين أياً كانت دياناتهم.
فيما يخص حديثك عن بولارد واعتبارك حالته دليلاً قاطعاً على سيادة الولايات المتحدة فماذا عن بقية الأسماء؟ .. ماذا عن فضيحة المكتب الفيدرالي؟ ماذا عن فضيحة المسئول بالخارجية الأمريكية؟ .. ماذا عن من تم ترحيلهم بعد 11 سبتمبر؟ .. كل أولئك تم التعامل معهم بتكتم أو لم يحاسبوا وفضحت قصصهم بعض صحافاتكم أو الصحف البريطانية.
فيما يخص فرانكلين والادعاء ان وثيقته مزورة واهداء مستخدمها والمستدل بها في نقاشاته معكم رابط لمقالة على موقع وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بتاريخ نوفمبر 2007 تفيد بالتشكك فيها وعدم ثبوتها عليه .. أليس غريباً أني لما استدللت بوثيقة فرانكلين من قبل في حوار سابق جمعني بك لم تفيديني بعدم صحتها وتهديني ذلك الرابط؟ 



على كل حال حتى لو يقل فرانكلين ذلك فحال دولتكم تغير كثيراً وصار اليهود مسيطرين على كل شئ فيها فعلاً .. لم تتعلموا من تجارب أوربا التي طردتهم ولفظتهم طوال عقود بسبب انحلالهم وسرعة تسلقهم الهيكل الهرمي لأي مجتمع .. في عام 1290 طردت بريطانيا اليهود من أراضيها .. في عام  1306 طردت فرنسا اليهود .. في عام  1350 طردت ألمانيا اليهود .. وفي عامي 1380 و 1744 طردت تشيكسلوفاكيا اليهود .. وفي عام 1420طردت النمسا اليهود .. وفي عام  1424 طردت هولندا اليهود .. وفي عام  1492 طردت اسبانيا اليهود .. وفي  1498 طردت البرتغال اليهود .. وفي 1540 طردت ايطاليا اليهود .. نحن المسلمين يذكر لنا التاريخ اننا الوحيدين الذين استوعبنا اليهود في خلافاتنا الاسلامية .. حتى بعد عمليات طردهم من أوربا استوعبناهم في الخلافة العثمانية وشمال المغرب العربي ولم يشاركنا أحد استيعابهم غير بولندا .. ولأنهم يهود فسرعان ما امتلكوا مقاليد الحكم في بولندا قبل أن يعودوا الى أوربا مجدداً على فترات مختلفة وقبل أن يغرقوا الولايات المتحدة بفيضاناتهم وأمواجهم ويسيطروا عليها تماماً كما سيطروا على بولندا وأقاموا ممالك الخزر لهم فيها.

ظل اليهود يعيشون بيننا وفي حكمنا في سلام حتى قررتم لفظهم من بلادكم وارسالهم الينا يقيموا وطن لهم في بلادهم ويغتصبوا أراضينا ويستعبدوا أهلنا واخواننا.
لي عودة،
***
اخواني المتابعين .. ان كنتم لم تلاحظوا فحواري مع فريق التواصل عبارة عن محطات ومراحل أنهي فيها واحدة تلو الأخرى.. أتجه بضيفي الأن الى المرحلة الثالثة من الحوار .. تابعونا.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أعتذر عن تأخري في طرح أطروحاتي طوال الاسبوع الماضي لظروف خارجة عن الارادة .. لذا سأحاول اجمال واختزال ما وددت طرحه واجماله كله اليوم لننهي بذلك المناظرة فأنا أتوق شوقاً لقراءة مداخلاتكم.
***
المحطة الثالثة .. The Media & Islam

وفيها سأقدم ثلاث روابط فيديو حيويين جداً .. مؤثرين جداً .. يوفروا علينا الكثير من الكلام.
الأول لجورج جالاوي النائب البريطاني .. أخذ له على قناة سكاي نيوز الأمريكية المملوكة لرجل الأعمال اليهودي روبرت ميردوخ على اثر اختطاف حزب الله جنديين اسرائيليين سنة 2006 وهو ما سبق الحرب على لبنان الأخيرة.




أما الرابطان الثاني والثالث فهما جزء من سلسلة اسمها arrivals تربط بين الماسونية والصهيونية .. ما يهمنا فيها جزئيها 15 و 16 وحديثهما عن الاعلام الغربي وعلاقته بالاسلام.
الروابط الثلاث لطمة عنيفة على وجه المتلاعبين بالعقول .. تضع عدد وافر من علامات الاستفهام .. أي نظرة ينظرها الغرب للاسلام والمسلمين وقضاياهم؟ أي نظرة يكرسها الاعلام الغربي ويصر عليها؟







لأجل هذه الأسباب ولأجل كل ما شاهدتموه في الروابط السابقة فمن رابع المستحيلات أن أصدق أن الاعلام الغربي خاصة الأمريكي منه لم يكن يوماً لعبة تتلاعب به صهيونية عالمية تغير الحقائق وتحيل الظالم مظلوم والمجني عليه جاني.
من رابع المستحيلات أن أتوقع مبادرة طيبة بارادة واضحة وصريحة من دولة أمريكية لا تملك ارادة أو استقلالية الفكر والعقل ومن ثم القرار!
أترككم مع جورج كارلن George Carlin يحدثكم عن التحكم بالعقول mind control واستقلالية الأمريكان نفسها التي أشرت اليها في أكثر من موضع.




***

والأن انتظروا مني محطتي الأخيرة .. الدين والسياسة في أمريكا*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*المحطة الأخيرة .. الدين والسياسة في أمريكا

آمل أن يخدمني اهتمامي بعلم مقارنة الأديان في محطتي هذه فأنا قارئ جيد في هذا الأمر.
تبدو "الصهيونية المسيحية" كاجتماع متناقضين ذلك لأن التراث الرؤيوي المسيحي يحمل دائماً وصمة معاداة السامية فالأدب الشعبي الرؤيوي منذ أواخر العصور القديمة أصبح يشتمل على فكرة مفادها أن عدو المسيح سيكون رجلاً يهودياً من نسل ابليس وغانية يهودية في ماخور بابلي وعلى أحسن الفروض يساور بعض قراء سفر الرؤيا المعادين للسامية أمل خافت في أن ينقذ بعض اليهود من نار الجحيم اقرارهم بأن يسوع هو المسيح .. فمن أين هذا التقارب الغير طبيعي الأن اذن؟ .. ذلك ما سنجيب عليه في السطور القادمة.
***
عندما أبحرت "أرابيلا" من انجلترا سنة 1630 كان على متنها مجموعة من الأسر البيوريتانية المتزمتة "البيوريتانيين أو الأطهار هم مجموعة من البروتوستانت انشقوا عن كنيسة انجلترا لأنهم رأوها غير صالحة وبها شوائب كاثوليكية" هاجروا الى الأرض الجديدة ليعبدوا الرب بطريقتهم واعتبروا أنفسهم شعب الله المختار وأمريكا هي أرض الميعاد.
يقول انكريز ماذر القس الذي أبحر معهم على ظهر السفينة بعد وصولهم "طرد المسيح بعناية الهية عجيبة الشيطان الذي ظل يسيطر بلا شك على أواخر الأرض هذه ولحقب لا يعلم عددها الا الرب وهنا شاء الرب لأورشليم الجديدة أن تهبط من السماء"
حتى جون وينثروب أحد ركاب السفينة أرابيلا وأول حكام مستعمرة ماستشوستس شبه المستوطنة البيوريتانية بمدينة فوق التل في اقتباس واستحضار لأورشليم الجديدة.
المجتمع الأمريكي رغم تقدمه الواسع الا انه يخضع لأساطير تتلاعب به يحسن استغلالها كثيراً الصهاينة هذه الأيام.
ولا يوجد قي الدنيا أساطير تضاهي أساطير سفر الرؤيا في الكتاب المقدس .. أرمجدون وفرسان الرؤية الأربعة والختم السابع وزانية بابل العظيمة والوحش وحاصد الأرواح الشريرة وعناقيد الغضب .. سفر الرؤيا الذي قال عنه بعض منتقديه في الغرب المسيحي "اباحية رؤيوية" أو "قصيدة جنونية" أو "خيال ابداعي لمريض فصامي" أو "سجلاً غريباً لرؤى مدمن مخدرات" كما قال جورج برنارد شو أو "غير جدير بالدراسة لأنه لا أحد يؤمن به ولأن الموضوع برمته محرج" كما قال سي جي يونج أو "لا ذكر لتعاليم المسيح أو للمسيح نفسه فيه" كما قال مرتن لوثر تفسيراً لحذفه اياه من ترجمته الألمانية للانجيل أو "تهاويم مخبول" على حد وصف توماس جيفرسون!
وقد سخر بن جونسون من هذه التوقعات الرؤيوية عندما رسم شخصية في bartholomew fair عبارة عن عراف يرى آلة موسيقية غريبة معروضة في سوق ريفي ويسارع باستنتاج أنه رأى "وحش سفر الرؤيا" فطبلة الآلة هي بطن عدو المسيح وهذا الانتفاخ رئتاه وهذه الأنابيب حلقه وهذا الريش ذيله والصليل صرير أسنانه!
لكنه في مقابل أولئك فهناك مسيحيين أخرين يعتبروا سفر الرؤيا الانجيل الوحيد الذي دونه المسيح .. لاشك أنه في طليعة أولئك قادة أمريكا ورؤسائها وفي مقدمتهم ريجان ولاشك.
أحسن الكثيرين استغلال الأساطير والمفردات الرؤيوية ووظفوها جيداً فكتاب الرسائل استغلوها في كفاحهم في سبيل استقلال أمريكا واتهم الملك جورج الثالث بأنه عدو المسيح ومشروع الدمغة لسنة 1765 الذي فرض على المستعمرين الأمريكيين لصق دمغة ضريبية تحمل اسم الملك وصورته على أوراقهم ومطبوعاتهم تم ربطه بنبوءة في سفر الرؤيا بأن الشيطان سيغوي الجنس البشري كله بابراز وسم الوحش!
فكرة الـ antichrist التي كرسها سفر الرؤيا لازالت تثير تخبط الكاثوليك منذ أمد بعيد .. فنبينا محمد اعتبروه عدو المسيح في القرون الوسطى وصلاح الدين في عصر الحملات الصليبية وسلاطين الأتراك العظام كذلك حين دقوا أبواب فيينا ثم نابليون في أعقاب الثورة الفرنسية ثم اتهم مارتن لوثر البابا بأنه عدو المسيح وردها له البابا ولكل جيل مرشحوه .. لينين وستالين .. هتلر وموسوليني .. السادات وصدام حسين!
رونالد ريجان حين انتقل الى بيته ورقمه في الشارع كان 666 أصر على تغيير العنوان الى رقم أقل شيطانية وما لبث أن أول اضطراب عادي وقع في ليبيا الا واعتبره تحقيق لنبوءة في الكتاب المقدس فأعلن قائلاً "هذه علامة على ان معركة هرمجدون الفاصلة ليست ببعيدة .. كل شئ يتحقق في أوانه المحدد والوقت أزف"!
قبل الثورة الاسلامية في ايران سنة 1979 اعتبر صدام حسين متسابق واعد في المنطقة وهو ما دعا لخروج سلسلة Left Behind الشهيرة والتي حققت أكبر مبيعات حينها حيث اعتبرت بغداد مقر عدو المسيح!
أثار الفكر الرؤيوي جنون المسيحيين خاصة الأمريكان منذ زمن بعيد .. خرج علينا ويليام ميلر ومعاونيه وايلين وايت وجوزيف سميث وأدفنتيست وشيكرز وشهود يهوه ونات تيرنر يحدثونا عن تاريخ نهاية العالم وأرض الميعاد.
كان هرتزل مستعداً لقبول وطن في أوغندا أو الأرجنتين ان لم تكن أرض اسرائيل التوراتية ممكنة .. كان أعدى أعداء الصهيونية الأولى من اليهود المتدينيين الذين رأوا أن الشعب اليهودي سيعود الى أرضه حين يرسل الرب المسيح في التوقيت الذي يشاء ليعيدهم اليها وكانت هناك دوماً قلة من اليهود المتدينيين تتوجه الى فلسطين التي كانت من أقاليم الخلافة العثمانية ليقضوا أيامهم الأخيرة في التعبد وليدفنوا فيها أما فكرة الهجرة وبصورة جماعية للأرض المقدسة كطليعة لدولة يهودية حديثة وذات سيادة فكانت في رأي المتدينيين اليهود ردة وكفر وهو نفس الرأي الذي بقيت عليه جماعة ناطوري كارتا التي تحدثنا عنها في بداية المناظرة.
أما بالنسبة للمسيحيين فعقيدتهم الرؤيوية تقول ان اعادة الشعب اليهودي لأرضه بأية وسيلة ممكنة علامة مؤكدة في حد ذاتها عن مجئ المسيح وذلك هو الفارق بين الفريقين.
أوردت الصحف والمجلات في أمريكا بكل اهتمام وحماس أنباء نشر الدولة اليهودية واندلاع حوادث معاداة السامية في روسيا وفرنسا وغرس المستعمرات اليهودية الأولى في أرض فلسطين وكان المراسلون حاضرون في بازل لحضور المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول وأخذوا يتكهنون حول موعد بدء المهاجرين اليهود في بناء هيكل جديد لهم في أورشليم.
واليوم لازالت أمريكا تدعم اسرائيل وسلامة وجودها في المنطقة بكل عنفوانها وقوتها منتظرة أمل تأخر عليها عشرات السنين هو ظهور المسيح وحكمه للعالم واقامته أورشليم الجديدة أو مدينة السماء من على أراضيها!
هل تتخيلوا أن بعض مشايخنا المتشددين يحضروا اجتماعات مجلس الأمن القومي في مصر ويحاضروا أعضاءه بما سوف يحدث في المستقبل القريب وما عليهم أن يفعلوه؟
هل تتخيلوا أن تصدر دور النشر في مصر ملايين النسخ يشتريها ويقرؤها المصريون عن حرب نووية لازمة في الشرق الأوسط يبلغ فيها الدم ارتفاع آذان الخيل لمسافة مئات الكيلومترات ليموت مئات الملايين من البشر حتى ينتهي العالم بسلام ويدخل المسلمون الجنة؟
هل تتخيلوا معنى أن يكن الخطاب الرسمي الحكومي والسينما المصرية متأثرين جداً بهذه الرؤى ويعضدوها بعدة أفلام يشاهدها عشرات الملايين؟
ذلك تحديداً ما يحدث في أمريكا
اختصرت الكثير جداً لكن هذه هي خلاصة العلاقة المركبة بين الأمريكان والاسرائيليين برأيي المتواضع.











*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*****
انتهت المناظرة

****

* تخلل المناظرة أربع مراحل تنقلنا بينها
الأولى .. سرد لتاريخ الدعم الأمريكي لاسرائيل وتأريخه كبساط نستند عليه وننطلق منه في بداية الحديث
الثانية .. نتائج الدعم الأمريكي لاسرائيل قتلى ودماء في رقبة الليبرالية الأمريكية، ومن ثم طبيعة علاقة الراكب والمركوب بين أمريكا واسرائيل "اسرائيل الراكب وأمريكا المركوب" .. أمريكا دولة تابعة لا تملك استقلالية قرارها.
الثالثة .. The Media & Islam
كيفية التلاعب بالصورة وماهية النظرة للمسلم أو العربي بصفة عامة
الرابعة .. الدين والسياسة في أمريكا
كيف اعتمد اليهود على بعض الأساطير الساذجة لامتلاك قلوب الأمريكيين وعقولهم

* حاولت استفزاز الطرف الأخر من المناظرة لكني لم أنجح، رغم ذلك كان أدائه برأيي ضعيف جداً وكان يتخير سؤال يجيب عليه ويهمل عشرة .. لم يكن مهتماً بتغيير صورة هم على ثقة أنها اصبحت نمطية عنهم في منطقتنا وأنا لازلت أقف عاجزاً عن فهم سبب وجودهم حقاً في مواقعنا ومنتدياتنا فمثل ذلك الأداء الضعيف لا يرقى أبداً لفريق يحاول نفي ماهو سئ عن سياسات بلاده.
ربما لأنه عاجز عن تغيير الحقائق وهنا لا يكون هنالك مجال للعجب اذن.

* بعد أن رأى الكثيرين طريقة فريق التواصل وضعف أدائه وربما قبل أن يروها استغربوا رغبتي في استكمال النظار وكانت حججهم في ذلك مختلفة .. منهم من قال لن تغير سياساتهم من ذلك بشئ وأخرون قالوا لن يحرجوا وحتى ان أحرجوا لن تستفيد شئ .. كثيرين أجمعوا انهم كالآالات وردودهم مقتضبة ومثل ذلك لن يضيف حيوية للنقاش.
رغم اتفاقي مع كثير من هذه الأراء الا انه كانت لي أسبابي الخاصة في عقد المناظرة واستكمالها

أتفهم جداً الصلف الأمريكي مثلما أحفظ الجهل الأمريكي بالغير .. طالما استفزتني النظرة الأمريكية للعرب والمسلمين .. فكرة مخاطبتنا لأجل تغيير مفاهيمنا الخاطئة عن أمريكا وسياساتها قابلتها شخصياً بحساسية كبيرة ورأيت فيها استهجان واستهزاء واستجهال مهين جداً فمواقف أمريكا مع العرب واضحة صريحة لأي أعمى في العالم أجمع فما بالنا بأبناء المنطقة أنفسهم!
أردت ايصال رسالة عملية للكيان الأمريكي المغرور وتقديم صورة مختلفة عن الفرد العربي المسلم التي دأبت هوليود على تقديمها .. فلا نحن ارهابيين ولا نحن مرضى نفسيين لا نملك سوى الكراهية ولا نحن جهال مثيرين للشفقة ولا نحن شهوانين سائلوا اللعاب.

والأن سأسعد كثيراً بسماع تعليقاتكم وأرائكم .. لكم وحدكم الحكم على هذه التجربة واني أتوق للسماع.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: إبنى العزيز رامى

أولا: مجهود رائع وبحث يصلح  للحصول على دبلومه أو يصلح كرسالة ماجستير من كلية الإعلام أو كلية الإقتصاد والعلوم السياسية ولكنه أفتقد روح وسخونة المناظرة الحية الفورية.

ثانيا: شئ جميل ما توصلت وأنت مقتنع به أن الولايات المتحدة  تابعة لإسرائيل تأتمر بأمرها وأنا غير متفق معك على دور الولايات المتحدة فى تكوين دولة إسرائيل حيث كانت بريطانيا هى التى كان لها الدور الأكبر فى تكوين تلك الدولة خصوصا إن بريطانيا كانت عظمى فى هذا الوقت وكانت فلسطين واقعة تحت راية الإنتداب البريطانى   (1917-1948) ويدوبك بريطانيا كانت مضحضحة من أثر  ويلات الحرب العالمية الثانية وخروجها من الهند فى 1948 وفى1947 صدر قرار الأمم المتحدة بتقسيم فلسطين .... وبقية القصة معروفة فأين الولايات المتحدة وأين تأثيرها ودولة فلسطين منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى وهى موجودة  فى حضن بريطانيا العظمى  والتى هى أيضا تحتضن مصر .....جنين تكوين إسرائيل تم فى رحم بريطانيا العظمى  وليس فى رحم ماما أمريكا ...

ثالثا: .....


وللحديث بقية بإذن الله









> Formation  of Israel                                                                                     
> The Holocaust, the killing of approximately 6 million  European Jews by the Nazis, had a major impact on the situation in  Palestine. During  World War II Britain, which had been granted a mandate  over Palestine by the United Nations, forbade entry into Palestine  for European Jews escaping Nazi persecution. 
> 
>  On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General  Assembly voted 33 to 13, with 10 abstentions, in favor of a Partition  Plan that created the State of Israel. The British reliquished their  mandate over Palestine in 1948. War broke out between the Arabs and Jews  soon after. The 1948 Arab-Israeli War, established the state of  Israel as an independent state, with the rest of the British Mandate of Palestine split into areas  controlled by Egypt and Transjordan.  
> 
> In 1949, Israel signed separate cease-fire agreements  with Egypt on February 24, Lebanon on March 23, Transjordan on April 3,  and Syria on July 20. Israel was able to draw its own borders, occupying  70% of Mandatory Palestine, fifty percent more than the UN partition  proposal allotted them. These borders have been known afterwards as the  "Green Line". The Gaza Strip and West Bank  were occupied by Egypt and Transjordan respectively. 
> 
>  While the establishment of the state of Israel was seen  by *Christian Zionists* as a sign that God was fulfilling  his promises to Abraham and Jacob, the early political leaders of  Israel were primarily secular. David  Ben Gurion, Israel's Prime Minister from the founding of Israel  until 1963, represented the secular Ideals of the early Zionists. For  practical reasons, Ben Gurion accepted the boundaries that excluded the  ancient Jewish lands of Samaria and Judea in the West Bank. The early  Israeli leaders also agreed to a divided Jerusalem.

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي أبن رشد كانت المناظرة من طرف واحد وقوية ومليئة بالحقائق الدامغة... اسعدنا متابعتك وتمكنك من أدواتك وايمانك بقضيتك وألمامك بكثير إن لم يكن بكل نفصيلها...
فريق التواصل الغائب غياب الباطل في محيط الحق وقد أثبت لنا ولهم تبعية أمريكا لإسرائيل تبعية العبيد للسيد فمتا تتحرر امريكا .
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / ابن رشد
تابعت تحاوركما من اليوم الأول وأعلم أنه ما زالت فى جعبتك أسئلة كثيرة نود جميعاً أن نسألها إلا أن اسلوب السيدة الفاضلة مندوبة فريق التواصل فى الإجابات يشعرنا أننا نتحدث مع دبلوماسى يدور ويلف حول الحقائق ولا يتطرق اليها .
نعم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لم تخلق إسرائيل وإنما شاركت كل الدول التى كان يتواجد بها جاليات يهودية كبيرة على التخلص منهم بزرعهم فى منطقتنا بعد أن فشل زرعهم فى أوغندا .
أما موضوع أستقلال كل من دولة أمريكا ودولة إسرائيل فأقول نعم هذا هو الواقع الرسمى ولكن إسرائيل هى الولاية الأولى فى أمريكا ويحكم الأثنان سياسة مشتركة هدفها تفريغ الشرق الأوسط من قيم الإسلام وتمزيق المنطقة لدويلات صغيرة يسهل السيطرة عليها وعلى ثرواتها .
وعن أستقلالية القرار فأنا أذكر بما حدث فى زيارة نتنياهو الأخيرة لواشنطن وما قالوه فى مجالس الشيوخ والنواب من أنهم متحدين خلف إسرائيل ولم يكن هذا إلا ضغط مسبق على الرئيس الأمريكى حتى أنه لم يستطيع أن ينفث عن نفسه فى العلن وفضل مقابلة نتنياهو ومناطحته فى الخفاء لتجنب هزيمة مؤكدة .
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لها أهدافها المعلنة والغير معلنة وكلها تنطلق من المصالح الأمريكية أولاً وطالما أن إسرائيل يد قذرة تستخدم فى تنفيذ المشاريع الأمريكية فستظل تجلس فوق رأس أمريكا وستفعل ما تريده أمريكا لأنه أيضاً ينصب فى صالحها والفيتوا الأمريكى جاهز دائماً لوقف أى قرار ملزم فى مجلس الأمن  وإذا حول القرار للجمعية العامة العاجزة عن تنفيذ ما تتبناه فترد أمريكا بفتح ابواب مخازنها لتعطى إسرائيل المال والسلاح الذى يجرب علينا وما حدث فى مذابح غزة الأخيرة هو خير دليل .
لا أستطيع أن ألوم فريق التواصل على محاولاته لتبيض وجه أمريكا أمامنا فهذه خطوة ممتازة من جهتهم ولكنهم يعلمون أن دمائنا التى سالت ومرارة سياستهم فى حلوقنا  لن تتغير بمجرد كلمات بل نريد أفعال وأفعال عادلة .
أما أن الصور التى وردت فى مشاركاتك لا تخدع أحد حسب قول السيدة ممثلة فريق التواصل فأقول لها يا سيدتى أنتم من أنخدعتم برضاكم وظننتم أننا لا نستحق الحياة وأن أطفالنا يجب ألا يتألمون وبهذا خدعتم فى الصور التى تظهر بشر ينتهكون وتقطع أوصالهم وإذا فتحوا فمهم فى أرضهم المحتلة يسجنون فى سجن دولة إسرائيل .
اما قول فريق التواصل بأنهم يستخدمون الفيتوا حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور فإن عقلى عجز عن فهم المعنى الذى يكرس الوضع والمكاسب اليهودية على حسابنا كل يوم نتيجة لهذا الفيتو أم ان الإستقرار الذى يلوحون به هو أستقرار دولة إسرائيل من النيل للفرات وقد سألت فريق التواصل عن رأيه فى الخريطة المعلقة بالكنيست والتى توضح أراضى إسرائيل الكبرى .
بالمناسبة فأن حل الدولتين الذى تلوح به أمريكا هو فى الأصل فى صالح إسرائيل فستقام الدولة الفلسطينية على أراضى صحراوية خالية من أمكانيات المعيشة غالباً فى صحراء النقب مع محاولاتهم لضم أرض بالبدل أو بدونه من شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية . كما أن هذا المشروع لصالح إسرائيل وقد قالت تسيفى لفنى أن دولة واحدة تضم الفلسطينين واليهود ستقضى على الدولة اليهودية فغالباً العرب أعدادهم تتزايد وسيشكلون اغلبية بعد سنوات وسيكون لهم الحق فى حكم الدولة .
اقول الحل لفريق التواصل:
الحل هو أن ينتهى الأحتلال الإسرائيلى للأراضى المحتلة عام 1967 كاملة فقد أرتضى زعمائنا بذلك وتناسوا باقى فلسطين 
اشكرك ابن رشد ودمت بخير
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إبنى العزيز رامى
> 
> ثالثا: .....
> 
> وللحديث بقية بإذن الله


ثالثا: ما هو ناتج مناظرتك هذه هل أرضيت نفسك بهذه النتيجة وأمريكا متبوعة كما تتصور  فما هو أثر مناظرتك هذه على مشكلة فلسطين ؟
ما هو أثر مناظرتك هذه على مشاكل مصر الداخلية ؟ 
هل ستمر أمام السفارة الأمريكية فى جاردن سيتى وتشاور عليها وتقول بأعلى صوتك أنتم دولة تابعة لإسرائيل ؟! 
هل سنكتفى فى مصر بسفارة واحدة تمثل التابع والمتبوع ؟! .... 
هل سنكتفى بسفير واحد وسفارة مصرية واحدة فى دولة المتبوعة؟ أم فى دولة التابعة ؟!  

أكيد المصير الحتمى لمناظرتك هذه هو أرفف أرشيف المنتدى كما هو حال رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه المصرية المركونه على أرفف جامعاتنا ومراكز بحوثناً.... 

وأخيرا أنصحك بتركيز جهودك وطاقتك للمساعدة فى حل مشاكل مصر مع نفسها بدلا من أن تضيع وقتك فى أمريكا تابعة أم متبوعة ! كما هو الحال مع دعاتنا الفضائيين نخش باليمين ولا بالشمال ؟! ...نرضع الكبير أو لا نرضع الكبير  ؟! .....

----------


## بريف هااارت

> *****
> انتهت المناظرة
> 
> ****
> 
> * تخلل المناظرة أربع مراحل تنقلنا بينها
> الأولى .. سرد لتاريخ الدعم الأمريكي لاسرائيل وتأريخه كبساط نستند عليه وننطلق منه في بداية الحديث
> الثانية .. نتائج الدعم الأمريكي لاسرائيل قتلى ودماء في رقبة الليبرالية الأمريكية، ومن ثم طبيعة علاقة الراكب والمركوب بين أمريكا واسرائيل "اسرائيل الراكب وأمريكا المركوب" .. أمريكا دولة تابعة لا تملك استقلالية قرارها.
> الثالثة .. The Media & Islam
> ...




أخي الكريم أبن رشد المصري

تحيه صادقه لمجهودك الكبير وتمكنك من أدواتك بالحوار وطرح نظريتك والدفاع عنها 

وفرد الخطوط المتبعثره علي الأرض ومن ثم بمهاره شديده تمكنت من أعادتها ونسجت

منها ثوبا جميلا أرتديته وامسكت بين يديك علم مصر خفاقا واوصلت الرساله لمن لايفهم

أننا هنا نفهم احوال الدنيا ورغم كل مشاكلنا وهمومنا مازلنا قادرين علي تعليم العالم من هو المصري

ومدي علمه وتعلمه وتمكنه بعقله وحكمته من مجاراة الجميع وتلقينهم درسا بعلوم التاريخ والحاضر والمستقبل

شكرا أخي الكريم سعدت وفخرت بمتابعتك وكما توقعتك قادرا علي حمل أسمك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أعلمتني أختنا الفاضلة جيهان باعادتها الردود التي سبق أن حذفت في صدر المناظرة حفاظاً على سيرها وحمايةً لها من التشعب.
واني أنتهزها فرصة لأشكر أختينا العزيزتان جيهان واليمامة على تواجدهما المثمر في الموضوع .. لكما أخلص آيات الود والتقدير على جهودكما لاضفاء مزيد من التألق والتأنق بين جنبات القسم.
في الرد رقم 5 لأخي الحبيب أحمد "الصاعق" رأى أنه لا طائل من المناظرة طالما أولئك الذين نتحدث واياهم لن يغيروا من سياسة بلادهم من شئ فهم بكل بساطة ليسوا صانعيها.
ظني أنني أجبت على هذه الفكرة بالفعل في ردي رقم 24 أخي الحبيب أحمد .. لست بالسذاجة لأظن أني في معترك لتغيير سياسة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن طريق مناظرة انما كان لي مآرب وأسباب شخصية ودوافع مختلفة قادتني ذكرتها في ذلك الرد.
***
أخي الحبيب بريف هارت ايضاً تسرع في رديه العاشر والحادي عشر في حكمه على طبيعة النظار بينما كنت لازلت أخطو خطواتي الأولى في أولى مراحل النظار من سرد تأريخي رأيته ضروري قبل أي خوض.
والأن وبعد أن قرأت أخر ردوده ولمست تغير موقفه سعدت جل سعادة.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> إبنى العزيز رامى
> 
> أولا: مجهود رائع وبحث يصلح  للحصول على دبلومه أو يصلح كرسالة ماجستير من كلية الإعلام أو كلية الإقتصاد والعلوم السياسية ولكنه أفتقد روح وسخونة المناظرة الحية الفورية.


*مرحباً بالعزيز دكتور جمال،
فعلاً؟
هل تعلم أني طالما سألت نفسي لماذا لم أدخل اعلام أو اقتصاد وعلوم سياسية؟ .. ظني أني كنت لأكون باهر النجاح في أي منهما.
أنا عاشق للتاريخ .. محب للسياسية .. قارئ جيد جداً .. ثم اني محب للأدب العربي والجغرافيا والرسم والفنون بعمومها وجميعها علوم أدبية أو فنية فمالي اذن بالرياضيات والهندسة؟
حتى المواد العلمية كنت أحب فيها علم الأحياء جداً والفيزياء أكثر من الرياضيات ورغم ذلك صرت مهندس .. الحمد لله أنا حالياً مهندس ناجح وربما ذلك التنوع أفضل لي.
هل أهمس في اذنك بشئ؟
أنا غير راض على المناظرة وأظن انه كان بمقدوري تقديم ما هو افضل لولا أمرين .. الأول عدم تفرغي وضيق وقتي والثاني افقتاري لحيوية الطرف الثاني .. حاولت في مقابل ذلك اضافة بعض الحيوية والاثارة في ردودي والالتزام باضافة رد كل يوم فترة من الوقت لعلي بذلك أنجح في تقديم أطروحة ناجحة نهاية الأمر لا أطروحة ميتة لا روح فيها ولا طعم أو لون.
لكن ما رأيك في الفكرة بحد ذاتها .. ما رأيك في فكرة "المناظرة" حول موضوعات مختلفة ومع شخصيات مختلفة في المستقبل؟

سأعو لاستكمال باقي الردود تباعاً ان شاء الله*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

سلام الله عليك ابن رشد
صدقا فى بدايى المناظره لم أكن مقتنعه تماما من جدواها
وتسائلت هل ستغير امريكا من نظرتها لنا لمجرد مناظره
أو هل ستغير سياستها معنا نحن العرب فور الانتهاء منها

ولكن رويدا رويدا ابهرنى التسلسل الذى وضعته من بدايتها والى النهايه
 وتعجبت من اجابات فريق التواصل المهتزه وعدم قدرتها على المواصله 

أهنيك ابن رشد على هذه الدراسه الكامله الشامله

ناظرت فأجدت وأصبت

هنيئا لمنتدانا قلمك وفكرك
خالص التحايا

----------


## mriadh

شكرا أخي رامي على المجهود الرائع في تجميع الحقائق والمعلومات والوثائق، مجهود رائع، لقد كنت أنتظر على أحر من الجمر لآخذ منك المبادرة وأكمل الموضوع، فهو يستحق التشعب أكثر، وكان من الصعب أن امسك نفسي عن التدخل احتراما لثنائية المناظرة، والآن وقد انتهت مناظرتك مع الآلة المبرمجة، إسمح لي أن أدعوك إلى متابعة أطوار حوار بيني وبين فريق التواصل، فربما أنني أحسن التعامل معهم

----------


## اليمامة

*عزيزى رامى
كنت أتابع مداخلاتك القيمة والمدروسة جيدا والتى تمثل حقائق معروفة للجميع بنوع من كظم الغيظ...فبرغم كونها حقائق واضحة الا أنها كانت تشعل ثورة عارمة داخلى..وكنت أقرب للاحساس بالتشفى وانت تلقيها على مسمع ومرأى من هذه الآلة ..ولأنها آلة فكان من الطبيعى أن تكون ردودها باردة ضعيفة بمثل هذه الآلية..
الصور التى نشرتها مفزعة ومخيفة وتمثل حقائق دامغة لا تقبل أى نقاش وتدل على مدى بشاعة  ووحشية هؤلاء الأمريكان مدعى التحضر والديمقراطية..!
أعتبر مناظرتك كانت من طرف واحد بالفعل وهو الطرف الأقوى وهو أنت..نحن جميعا عزيزى رامى..أقوى لأننا على حق..ولأننا على حق عرفت جيدا كيف تستعرض الحقائق برغم وجعها..
الحقيقة لا أملك أى تساؤل ..ولا أجد الكثير مما يمكن أضافتة..
أعترف بأننى وعيت أكثر على حقائق بشعة وصور لم تكن تخطر لى فى أبشع أحلامى..ومؤخرا أثناء تصفحى بعض المواقع الاخبارية قرأت عن أن الادراة الامريكية أفرجت مؤخرا عن بعض الصور التى أخذت لتسجل الوحشية التى عامل بها الامريكان العراقيون فى سجن أبو غريب..وكانت بطله هذه الصور ضابطة أمريكية لا أتذكر الآن اسمها..تلك الضابطة التى اذاقت العراقيون من صنوف العذاب والاحتقار والاذلال أشكالا وألوانا..تدل فعلا على مدى ديمقراطة وعدل وتقدم هذا الشعب الهمجى..
صور مريعة لو وصفتها ربما تتقيئون اشمئزازا..فماذا لو عرضتها هنا وهى الصور المنافية لأى آداب ..أو أى اعتبارات انسانية..
أشعر بالتشفى لمجرد أنك قذفت هذه الحقائق فى وجه المدعوه فريق التواصل..ولكى تعلم ويعلموا جميعا أننا لسنا على الاقل بالمغيبين..فنحن على دراية ووعى بكل ما يفعلون ولن يستطيعوا ايهامنا بالعكس أبدا..فطريقتهم ووسائلهم أصبحت قديمة ومعروفة للجميع..
وهناك أيضا الكتاب الذى أصدرة كارتر فى العام 2005 واصفا فيه مدى التدهور الذى وصل اليه حال الأمريكان..حتى السياسيون منهم والاقتصاديون وكل الطوائف..وهذا يكفينا..منهم فيهم على رأى المثل..والهوية تحت أقدامهم تتسع وتتسع لتبتلعهم وهم لا يدركون ويارب أجعلهم لا يدركون حتى يسقطون فجأة ويردم على هذا الطغيان الذى يلطخ تاريخ الانسانية...
لا أملك الا كل الشكر لك حقا أخى العزيز..فالمجهود المبذول متعوب فيه حقا..ولكنك كالعادة أستطعت بشكل مدروس أن تقدم لنا الحقائق فى سياقها التدريجى وفى تناول سهل وشيق...تقبل كل الشكر والتحية..،*

----------


## الأسواني

عفوا ...لم انتبه للموضوع سوى اليوم .... 

الفاضل ابن رشد المصري .... الافاضل الاعضاء الاعزاء ....

لو لاحظتم ردود فريق التواصل لانتبهتم الى شيء مهم .... جميع ردودهم في هذه المشاركة او المشاركات الأخرى في هذا المنتدى او غيره تحمل طابع استفزازي الغرض منه الرد عليهم بصفة دائمة .... لماذا ؟؟؟

انهم يجمعون ردود افعال الشعوب  في كل بلاد العالم بما تنم عليه تجاه الولايات المتحدة الامريكية .... ويضعون هذه المعلومات في حواسيبهم الآلية ويستخدمونها وقت الحاجة لتنفيذ اغراضهم التي ينتج عنها الحفاظ على مصالحهم في كل بلاد العالم .... باختصار للسيطرة التامة على بلاد العالم ....

هناك محللون نفسييون واقتصاديون وعسكريون .... يقومون بتحليل تلك الردود .....

ليس هذا على مستوى فريق التواصل والمنتديات ... بل اكبر من ذلك .... حتى على مستوى السفراء .... واظن انكم تتذكرون الحملة التي قامت في صحف المعارضة المصرية حول قيام السفير الامريكي بزيارة لمحافظات مصر ومقابلة المحافظين والمسئوليين في المحافظات واخذ حديث منهم .... هذه الاحاديث يتم تخزينها على الحاسب الآلي في السفارة ومنها تنتقل الى " سيرفر" الامن القومي هناك .... ويتم الاحتفاظ بها لحين الحاجة ... ويكفي ان يستفيدوا بــ 10% منها  .... مش زي سفراءنا ... تلاقيهم بيروحوا الاسواق يدوروا لهم على كاميرة فيديو ولا تلاجة وغسالة وتليفزيون .... الخ والواحد فيهم يقول لك : خليني اخلّص الـ 3 سنين بتوعي على خير ... انا عارف المرة الجاية اروح انهي بلد ؟؟ يمكن يودوني سفير في " توجو " ما الاقيش هناك وابور جاز ....

كانت حجة السفير ردا على هجوم المعارضة له في ذلك الوقت : " الله ؟؟؟ مش بنديكم كل سنة 2 مليار دولا ر ؟؟؟ لازم اتابعهم ... واشوفهم بيروحوا فين ... مش عاجبكم ؟؟ بلاش ..... " 

الم تستغربوا كيف يعرف فريق التواصل ده ان الموضوع يخصهم ... او يخص امريكا ..... ؟؟ ...

لديهم اجهزة حساسة لكلمات " الولايات المتحدة الامريكية " - " امريكا " - اسرائيل - الخ .... سواء كانت كلمات سمعية او بصرية ( مكتوبة يعنى ) ....

زمان الست هانم بتاعة التوصل بتحضر لي رد على كلامي ده ..... رد استفزازي طبعا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
					


ثانيا: شئ جميل ما توصلت وأنت مقتنع به أن الولايات المتحدة  تابعة لإسرائيل تأتمر بأمرها وأنا غير متفق معك على دور الولايات المتحدة فى تكوين دولة إسرائيل حيث كانت بريطانيا هى التى كان لها الدور الأكبر فى تكوين تلك الدولة خصوصا إن بريطانيا كانت عظمى فى هذا الوقت وكانت فلسطين واقعة تحت راية الإنتداب البريطانى[/url]   (1917-1948) ويدوبك بريطانيا كانت مضحضحة من أثر  ويلات الحرب العالمية الثانية وخروجها من الهند فى 1948 وفى1947 صدر قرار الأمم المتحدة بتقسيم فلسطين .... وبقية القصة معروفة فأين الولايات المتحدة وأين تأثيرها ودولة فلسطين منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى وهى موجودة  فى حضن بريطانيا العظمى  والتى هى أيضا تحتضن مصر .....جنين تكوين إسرائيل تم فى رحم بريطانيا العظمى  وليس فى رحم ماما أمريكا ...



لا يا دكتور غير صحيح كلامك.
ارجع للتاريخ رجوع صحيح.
بريطانيا صحيح صاحبة وعد بلفور سنة 1917 مضبوط .. لكنك أخذت التاريخ المحفوظ من طلبة المدارس وغفلت الكثير من حقائق هذا الزمان.
أمريكا هي سبب وجود اسرائيل حقاً وبدونها ما كان لها أن تقوم لها قائمة .. بل ما كان لها أن تعلن كدولة أساساً.
اتفاقية سايكس بيكو كانت سنة 1916 كان الاتفاق فيها على أن تكون فلسطين تحت إدارة دولية (عدا صحراء النقب)، يتم الاتفاق عليها بالتشاور بين بريطانيا وفرنسا وروسيا. لكن الاتفاق نص على منح بريطانيا مينائي حيفا وعكا على أن يكون لفرنسا حرية استخدام ميناء حيفا مقابل حرية استخدام بريطانيا لميناء اسكندرون السوري الواقع تحت الوصاية الفرنسية.
سيطر الجيش البريطاني في عام 1917 على فلسطين وشرق الأردن بمساعدة الثورة العربية  بقيادة الشريف حسين (التي كانت تسعى إلى استقلال ووحدة الولايات العربية بناء على مراسلات حسين-مكماهون)، وتم تطبيق معاهدة سايكس بيكو ولعب لورانس المخابرات البريطانية دور كبير في استمرار خديعة العرب
خضعت الأردن وفلسطين للانتداب البريطاني. وفي نفس العام، أرسل آرثر جيمس بلفور، وزير الخارجية البريطاني رسالة إلى البارون ليونيب وولتر دي روتشيلد، يتعهد فيها بتأييد بريطانيا لإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين 
في  2 نوفمبر عام 1917  أصدر  بلفور وعد باسم ملك بريطانيا لزعماء الحركة الصهيونية بتأسيس وطن قومي لليهود على أرض فلسطين.
لم تكن أمريكا غائبة ابداً عن هذه الأحداث .. قال الرئيس الامريكي (ولسن) في بيان للشعب الامريكي بعد وعد بلفور: (أنا مقتنع بأن دول الحلفاء بالاتفاق مع حكومتها وشعبها قد اتفقت على ان ترسي في فلسطين اسس كومنولث يهودي).
ظل السلطان التركي عبد الحميد رافضاً للموافقة على اعطاء فلسطين لليهود رغم الضغوطات الغربية عليه أما عن الشريف حسين وآله فبعد أن استشعروا خروجهم من المولد بلا حمص حدث انه في 3 /1 /1919 وقعت اتفاقية فيصل وايزمان من قبل الأمير فيصل أبن الشريف حسين ممثلاً للمملكة العربية الحجازية وقائماً بأعمالها مع حاييم وايزمان رئيس المنظمة الصهيونية العالمية في مؤتمر باريس للسلام 1919م يعطي بها لليهود تسهيلات في إنشاء وطن في فلسطين والإقرار بوعد بلفور.
استمر الضغط الأمريكي على بريطانيا لأجل اعطاء فلسطين لليهود وفي 11 سبتمبر عام 1922م: قرر مجلس الشيوخ والنواب الامريكي في جلسة مشتركة اظهار العطف في انشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين.
ثارت ثائرة العرب لأجل تزايد الهجرات اليهودية بشكل ضخم مما دعا الحكومة البريطانية الى وضع قيود على الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين حين أصدرت الكتاب الأبيض لوقف وتنظيم هجرة اليهود لفلسطين. ولا سيما في السنوات الأخيرة من الحكم البريطاني. بالطبع كانت محاولة البريطانيين لتحسين موقفهم مع العرب متأخرة كثيراً ذلك لأنه كان قد تنامى بالفعل الشعور في العديد من الدول العربية لمقاتلة البريطانيين وبعض المنظمات اليهودية التي هاجمت السكان العرب ردا على الهجمات على الجماعات اليهودية. اعتمد اليهود من ناحية عسكرية على منظمة "الهاجاناه" التي كانت ميليشيا شبه سرية تعاونت مع السلطات البريطانية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، ثم قاتلت البريطانيين والعرب عشية إلغاء الانتداب. في تلك الفترة نشطت أيضا منظمات يهودية أكثر تطرفا مثل "إرجون" و"مجموعة شتيرن" ("ليحي") التي قامت بعمليات إرهابية وشنت حملة عنيفة ضد الأهداف العربية والبريطانية.
يعني بريطانيا بدأت داعمة لليهود وانتهت متعرضة لهجمات اليهود شأنها شأن العرب في فلسطين ومحاولة لاتخاذ مواقف أكثر ليونة مع العرب بعد أن ساءت علاقاتها بهم أكثر فأكثر.
تبادرت فكرة تقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين عربية ويهودية مع تحديد منطقة دولية حول القدس في تقرير لجنة پيل من 1937 وتقرير لجنة وودهد من 1938، وصدر هذان التقريران عن لجنتين تم تعيينهما على يد الحكومة البريطانية لبحث قضية فلسطين إثر الثورة الفلسطينية الكبرى التي دارت بين السنوات 1933 و1939.
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وإقامة هيئة الأمم المتحدة بدلا لعصبة الأمم، طالبت الأمم المتحدة إعادة النظر في صكوك الانتداب التي منحتها عصبة الأمم للإمبراطوريات الأوروبية، واعتبرت حالة الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين من أكثر القضايا تعقيدا وأهمية.
في 11 مايو عام 1942م: عقد المؤتمر إسرائيلي عالمي في فندق بولتيمور في نيويورك واتخذ قراراً بتحويل فلسطين إلى دولة إسرائيلية، واجلاء العرب عنها إذا عارضوا ذلك، واسرع الرئيس الامريكي (روزفلت) وأعلن تأييده القرار الإسرائيلي
في أكتوبر 1944م. أعلن الرئيس الأمريكي موافقته وتأييده برنامج الحزب الديمقراطي عام 1944م وهو البرنامج الذي أيد حرية الهجرة اليهودية دون قيد أو شرط "الشروط التي سبق وأن ذكرنا ان بريطانيا وضعتها على هجرة اليهود" إلى فلسطين واقامة دولة إسرائيلية.
في مارس 1945 أعلن الرئيس الأمريكي روزفلت تأييده لييهود .. في 16 اغسطس 1945م: اعلن الرئيس الامريكي (ترومان) في مؤتمر صحفي تأييده للسماح بدخول اكبر عدد ممكن من الإسرائيليين إلى فلسطين.
في 31 اغسطس 1945م: بعث الرئيس الامريكي ترومان رسالة إلى رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (كلمنت أتلي) يستعطفه على اليهود ويطلب فيها السماح لمائة الف آخرين من الناجين من خطة الابادة النازية المدعاة في أوروبا بدخول فلسطين.
بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1945، تصاعدت حدّة هجمات الجماعات الصهيونية على القوات البريطانية في فلسطين، مما حدا ببريطانيا إلى إحالة المشكلة الفلسطينية إلى الأمم المتحدة، وفي 28 ابريل بدأت جلسة الجمعية العامة التابعة للأمم المتحدة بخصوص قضية فلسطين، واختتمت أعمال الجلسات في 15 مايو بقرار تأليف لجنة الأمم المتحدة الخاصة بفلسطين (unscop)، وهي لجنة مؤلفة من 11 عضوا، نشرت هذه اللجنة تقريرها في 8 سبتمبر الذي أيد معظم أفرادها حل التقسيم، بينما أوصى الأعضاء الباقون بحل فيدرالي، فرفضت الهيئة العربية العليا اقتراح التقسيم أما الوكالة اليهودية فأعلنت قبولها بالتقسيم، ووافق كل من الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة والاتحاد السوفييتي على التقسيم على التوالي، وأعلنت الحكومة البريطانية في 29 أكتوبر عن عزمها على مغادرة فلسطين في غضون ستة أشهر إذا لم يتم التوصل إلى حل يقبله العرب والصهيونيون 
في 5 يونيو 1946م: قام (ترومان) رئيس الولايات المتحدة بحث رئيس الوزراء البريطاني (اتلي) على قبول المائة الف شخص المشردين في فلسطين، وعرض استخدام السفن الامريكية في المساعدة على توفير وسائل الانتقال اللازمة لهم. 
وفي الفترة التي تلت ذلك، تصاعدت وتيرة العمليات العسكرية من جميع الأطراف، وكانت لدى الصهاينة خطط مدروسة قامت بتطبيقها وكانت تسيطر على كل منطقة تنسحب منها القوات البريطانية، في حين كان العرب في حالة تأزم عسكري بسبب التأخر في القيام بإجراءات فعالة لبناء قوة عربية نظامية تدافع عن فلسطين، ونجحت القوات الصهيونية باحتلال مساحات تفوق ما حصلت عليه في قرار التقسيم، وخرجت أعداد كبيرة من الفلسطينيين من مدنهم وقراهم بسبب المعارك أو بسبب الخوف من المذابح التي سمعوا بها.
في 13 مايو 1948 وجه حاييم وايزمان رسالة إلى الرئيس الأمريكي ترومان يطلب فيها منه الإيفاء بوعده الاعتراف بدولة يهودية، وأعلن عن قيام دولة إسرائيل في تل أبيب بتاريخ 14 مايو الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر، وغادر المندوب السامي البريطاني مقره الرسمي في القدس متوجها إلى بريطانيا، وفي أول دقائق من 15 مايو انتهى الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وأصبح الإعلان عن قيام دولة إسرائيل نافذ المفعول، واعترفت الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة بدولة إسرائيل بعد ذلك بعشرة دقائق، ولكن القتال استمر ولكن هذه الآن أصبحت الحرب بين دولة إسرائيل والدول العربية المجاورة.
استمرت البيانات الأمريكية والضغط الأمريكي على بريطانيا للموافقة على الهجرات اليهودية واستمرت الاجتماعات اليهودية والصهيونية في أمريكا واستمرت سياسة أمريكا في الضغط على دول العالم لدعم التصويت على قرار التقسيم في الأمم المتحدة.
بريطانيا كل ما فعلته أن تعهدت بوعد جاء بالخراب عليها فيما بعد بينما تكفلت الولايات المتحدة بالباقي كله في حماس طفولي غير طبيعي أو لنقل حماس مسيحي متشدد كان ينخر في عصب السياسة الأمريكية .. والأن ماذا حدث؟
لم ينزل المسيح من عليائه ليحكم الأرض ويتخذ من أمريكا عاصمة ملكه السماوي .. قامت اسرائيل وأصبحت أعظم دولة عسكرية ارهابية على مستوى العالم  وأما أمريكا التي كان آمال الأمرييكيين فيها أن تكون أرض الميعاد ومحل حكم المسيح السماوي منها ففسدت فيها الحياة الاجتماعية والأخلاقية وباتت أرضاً للمقامرة والكازينوهات والعهر باسم الحرية!

سمعوني أحلى سلام لأمريكا الخلوقة التي لم تخلق اسرائيل!*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخي أبن رشد كانت المناظرة من طرف واحد وقوية ومليئة بالحقائق الدامغة... اسعدنا متابعتك وتمكنك من أدواتك وايمانك بقضيتك وألمامك بكثير إن لم يكن بكل نفصيلها...
> فريق التواصل الغائب غياب الباطل في محيط الحق وقد أثبت لنا ولهم تبعية أمريكا لإسرائيل تبعية العبيد للسيد فمتا تتحرر امريكا .
> دمت بخير*


*بارك الله فيك أخي عاصم .. سعيد جداً أن المناظرة نالت اعجابك.
التجديد في الطرح مطلوب .. ما رأيك لو كررنا التجربة في مواضيع مختلفة ومع شخصيات مختلفة؟*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد جعيتم
					

الأبن العزيز / ابن رشد
تابعت تحاوركما من اليوم الأول وأعلم أنه ما زالت فى جعبتك أسئلة كثيرة نود جميعاً أن نسألها إلا أن اسلوب السيدة الفاضلة مندوبة فريق التواصل فى الإجابات يشعرنا أننا نتحدث مع دبلوماسى يدور ويلف حول الحقائق ولا يتطرق اليها .


 متابعتك والدي الحبيب فخر كبير لي .. ونعم أصبت لازال لدي الكثير جداً لم أطرحه






			
				نعم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لم تخلق إسرائيل وإنما شاركت كل الدول التى كان يتواجد بها جاليات يهودية كبيرة على التخلص منهم بزرعهم فى منطقتنا بعد أن فشل زرعهم فى أوغندا .
			
		

هنا أختلف معك والدي الحبيب وأصر على موقفي في أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هي من خلق اسرائيل حقاً وهي من بذرها ودعمها من مهدها ولازالت لها داعمة .. برجاء التفضل بقراءاة مشاركتي رقم  17 على فريق التواصل و36 على دكتور جمال






			
				أما موضوع أستقلال كل من دولة أمريكا ودولة إسرائيل فأقول نعم هذا هو الواقع الرسمى ولكن إسرائيل هى الولاية الأولى فى أمريكا ويحكم الأثنان سياسة مشتركة هدفها تفريغ الشرق الأوسط من قيم الإسلام وتمزيق المنطقة لدويلات صغيرة يسهل السيطرة عليها وعلى ثرواتها .
وعن أستقلالية القرار فأنا أذكر بما حدث فى زيارة نتنياهو الأخيرة لواشنطن وما قالوه فى مجالس الشيوخ والنواب من أنهم متحدين خلف إسرائيل ولم يكن هذا إلا ضغط مسبق على الرئيس الأمريكى حتى أنه لم يستطيع أن ينفث عن نفسه فى العلن وفضل مقابلة نتنياهو ومناطحته فى الخفاء لتجنب هزيمة مؤكدة .
			
		

التقاط ذكي والدي الحبيب،




			
				الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لها أهدافها المعلنة والغير معلنة وكلها تنطلق من المصالح الأمريكية أولاً
			
		

لا أظن ذلك .. الدعم الغير طبيعي لاسرائيل لا يصب في صالح الولايات المتحدة بأي حال من الأحوال .. كم كسبت وكم خسرت أمريكا من وراء هذا الدعم؟!





			
				لا أستطيع أن ألوم فريق التواصل على محاولاته لتبيض وجه أمريكا أمامنا فهذه خطوة ممتازة من جهتهم ولكنهم يعلمون أن دمائنا التى سالت ومرارة سياستهم فى حلوقنا  لن تتغير بمجرد كلمات بل نريد أفعال وأفعال عادلة .
			
		

والدي الحبيب .. كنت ضمن قاتلوا الاسرائيليين ولقنتهم درساً في حرب أكتوبر وكلنا يفخر بك ويزهو .. لاشك أن هذه المحاولات الساذجة لن تزيدنا الا سخطاً على أمريكا ومواقفها .. لو قدر لنا مقاتلة الاسرائيليين في فلسطين لما ترددنا ولو قدر لنا مقاتلة الأمريكان في العراق لما ترددنا أيضاً.




			
				أما أن الصور التى وردت فى مشاركاتك لا تخدع أحد حسب قول السيدة ممثلة فريق التواصل فأقول لها يا سيدتى أنتم من أنخدعتم برضاكم وظننتم أننا لا نستحق الحياة وأن أطفالنا يجب ألا يتألمون وبهذا خدعتم فى الصور التى تظهر بشر ينتهكون وتقطع أوصالهم وإذا فتحوا فمهم فى أرضهم المحتلة يسجنون فى سجن دولة إسرائيل .
اما قول فريق التواصل بأنهم يستخدمون الفيتوا حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور فإن عقلى عجز عن فهم المعنى الذى يكرس الوضع والمكاسب اليهودية على حسابنا كل يوم نتيجة لهذا الفيتو أم ان الإستقرار الذى يلوحون به هو أستقرار دولة إسرائيل من النيل للفرات وقد سألت فريق التواصل عن رأيه فى الخريطة المعلقة بالكنيست والتى توضح أراضى إسرائيل الكبرى .
			
		

قرأت سؤالك والدي الذي لم يجيب عليه فريقهم بعد




			
				بالمناسبة فأن حل الدولتين الذى تلوح به أمريكا هو فى الأصل فى صالح إسرائيل فستقام الدولة الفلسطينية على أراضى صحراوية خالية من أمكانيات المعيشة غالباً فى صحراء النقب مع محاولاتهم لضم أرض بالبدل أو بدونه من شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية . كما أن هذا المشروع لصالح إسرائيل وقد قالت تسيفى لفنى أن دولة واحدة تضم الفلسطينين واليهود ستقضى على الدولة اليهودية فغالباً العرب أعدادهم تتزايد وسيشكلون اغلبية بعد سنوات وسيكون لهم الحق فى حكم الدولة .
اقول الحل لفريق التواصل:
الحل هو أن ينتهى الأحتلال الإسرائيلى للأراضى المحتلة عام 1967 كاملة فقد أرتضى زعمائنا بذلك وتناسوا باقى فلسطين 


صحيح وان كنت أشك أن يسالمونا أو نسالمهم أبد الدهر.
هي مرحلة من الضعف نمر بها ونحن على ثقة أننا لن نظل على ضعفنا هذا الى الأبد.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> ثالثا: ما هو ناتج مناظرتك هذه هل أرضيت نفسك بهذه النتيجة وأمريكا متبوعة كما تتصور  فما هو أثر مناظرتك هذه على مشكلة فلسطين ؟
> ما هو أثر مناظرتك هذه على مشاكل مصر الداخلية ؟ 
> هل ستمر أمام السفارة الأمريكية فى جاردن سيتى وتشاور عليها وتقول بأعلى صوتك أنتم دولة تابعة لإسرائيل ؟! 
> هل سنكتفى فى مصر بسفارة واحدة تمثل التابع والمتبوع ؟! .... 
> هل سنكتفى بسفير واحد وسفارة مصرية واحدة فى دولة المتبوعة؟ أم فى دولة التابعة ؟!  
> 
> أكيد المصير الحتمى لمناظرتك هذه هو أرفف أرشيف المنتدى كما هو حال رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه المصرية المركونه على أرفف جامعاتنا ومراكز بحوثناً.... 
> 
> وأخيرا أنصحك بتركيز جهودك وطاقتك للمساعدة فى حل مشاكل مصر مع نفسها بدلا من أن تضيع وقتك فى أمريكا تابعة أم متبوعة ! كما هو الحال مع دعاتنا الفضائيين نخش باليمين ولا بالشمال ؟! ...نرضع الكبير أو لا نرضع الكبير  ؟! .....


*ربما هو اختلاف في التقدير لن يغيره الزمان بين كلينا يا دكتور 
لما ناظرنا الأمريكان قلت "وما النتيجة؟" ولما قررنا تكوين فرق بيننا لمخاطبة الغرب والأمريكان وتعريفهم بجرائم اسرائيل في غزة هل تذكر ما كان موقفك وقتها؟ .. نعم هو نفس الموقف "وما النتيجة؟"
نختلف في تعريف ما هو ايجابي وما هو سلبي.
"ما نتيجة" الحديث عن التدخين ومساوئه أو "ما نتيجة" الحديث عن التوريث؟
برأيي ان الأمور الأربعة ايجابيات تستهدف التعريف والتعريف في حد ذاته هدف كافي.
أما عني فأنا لا أحصر نفسي في مواضيع معينة لا أتحدث في سواها كما البعض .. ثق أني مهتم ببلدي وبكل نقاش داخلي يخصها لا نبخل بكلمتنا وبقلمنا أو صوتنا في أي شأن يخصها.
مودتي،*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* 
كلمات التقدير أخي رامي لن تفي ..
أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة التي أوردتها في موضوعك ، فالموضوع عرض نظرة تاريخية للانحياز الأمريكي لإسرائيل على مر العصور واتخاذها حليفاً لها في الشرق الأوسط بصورة كبيرة

وكنت قد توصلت في وقت سابق لحقيقة مؤكدة أن الحوار أو المناظرة مع ما يسمى بفريق التواصل الرقمي هو أمر غير مجدي ، فهو لا ولن يحاور أحد ، وإنما يجمل السياسة الأمريكية ويبررها بصورة لطيفة
ولكن لابد أن أشكرك على تجربتك ومبادرتك 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ربما هو اختلاف في التقدير لن يغيره الزمان بين كلينا يا دكتور 
> لما ناظرنا الأمريكان قلت "وما النتيجة؟" ولما قررنا تكوين فرق بيننا لمخاطبة الغرب والأمريكان وتعريفهم بجرائم اسرائيل في غزة هل تذكر ما كان موقفك وقتها؟ .. نعم هو نفس الموقف "وما النتيجة؟"
> نختلف في تعريف ما هو ايجابي وما هو سلبي.
> "ما نتيجة" الحديث عن التدخين ومساوئه أو "ما نتيجة" الحديث عن التوريث؟
> برأيي ان الأمور الأربعة ايجابيات تستهدف التعريف والتعريف في حد ذاته هدف كافي.
> أما عني فأنا لا أحصر نفسي في مواضيع معينة لا أتحدث في سواها كما البعض .. ثق أني مهتم ببلدي وبكل نقاش داخلي يخصها لا نبخل بكلمتنا وبقلمنا أو صوتنا في أي شأن يخصها.
> مودتي،*




 :f: أبنى العزيز رامى 
هذا نصيحتى لك ولكل الشباب مثلك ... أنت تصلح لأن تكون قياديا فى أى حزب سياسى تنضم إليه وهناك الفائدة ستكون أعم وأفيد لمصر كلها أكثر كثيرا من الفائدة التى ستعود على منتدى أبناء مصر .... 


 أترك لنا نحن شباب ما بعد الـــ 65 أرض المنتدى لنلعب فى الوقت الضائع خارج الخطوط البيضاء للملعب ... 


أما أنت ومن هم مثلك فمصر تناديك لتلعب داخل الخطوط البيضاء للملعب الكبير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أبنى العزيز رامى 
> هذا نصيحتى لك ولكل الشباب مثلك ... أنت تصلح لأن تكون قياديا فى أى حزب سياسى تنضم إليه وهناك الفائدة ستكون أعم وأفيد لمصر كلها أكثر كثيرا من الفائدة التى ستعود على منتدى أبناء مصر .... 
> 
> 
>  أترك لنا نحن شباب ما بعد الـــ 65 أرض المنتدى لنلعب فى الوقت الضائع خارج الخطوط البيضاء للملعب ... 
> 
> 
> أما أنت ومن هم مثلك فمصر تناديك لتلعب داخل الخطوط البيضاء للملعب الكبير


*
ههههههه العب كما يحلو لك طالما لعبك لا يضيرني.*

----------


## الصاعق

رأي بهذه المناقشة أوردته في مشاركة سابقة تم نشرها بعد انتهاء من الموضوع ، ولكن بما أنه تم نشرها في الصفحة الأولى فأعتقد أنها فاتت أغلب المشاركين لذا اسمحوا لي بإعادة اقتباسها




> ما ذكرته الآنسة /السيدة الممثلة لفريق التواصل - وأعتذر إن أخطاءت في اختيار اللقب- يؤكد يا رامي على حقيقة كنت ذكرتها قبلاً عندما نصحت الزملاء بعدم النقاش مع "فريق التواصل" فالأنسة كانت واضحة تماماً بشأن كينونة الفريق ومنهجيته وأهدافه. هو فريق يسعى لتسويق معطيات السياسية الأمريكية لدى العرب، ولا يشترك في صنع القرارات، وبالتالي اعتراضاتنا أو مناقشاتنا معه هي في اتجاه واحد في حالة الاختلاف، فالمرونة وتغيير وجهة النظر ممكن من جانبنا نحن فقط، بينما هو غير ممكن من ناحية فريق التواصل إلا لو تغيرت السياسية الأمريكية نفسها وبالطبع لن تكون الأسباب متعلقة بالنقاشات التي تجرى هنا.
> 
> *وبعبارة أخرى، فإ، اعضاء فريق التواصل مهتمهم "إقناع" العرب بالسياسة الخارجية الأمريكية، وفي أحيان أخرى توضيحها فقط دون الاكتراث بالإقناع إذ أن بعض السياسات ستضر حتماً بالمصالح العربية.*
> 
> *وأعضاء ذلك الفريق سيقومون بتلك المهمة حتى لو لم يحلموا قناعة شخصية ببعض السياسات الأمريكية، فهم قاموا بتلك المهمة قبل أوباما، ويقومون بها في عهد أوباما على الرغم من تغير السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية نسبياً.*
> 
> *لذا، فلا يوجد شئ إسمه " مناظرة" مع فريق التواصل يا رامي، فالمناظرة وخاصة التقريرية لا تنتهي إلا بإقرار أحد الطرفين بوجهة نظر الأخر، وفي حالتنا هذه الطرف الأخر لن يغير وجهة نظره بالمرة مهما ناقشت نظراً لطبيعة عمله*
> 
> *دمتم بخير*

----------


## mriadh

ممثلة فريق التواصل لوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، نبدا حوارنا بعد انتهاء مناظرة الأخ رامي، أولا إسمحوا لي أن اعبر عن إعجابي بفكرة إنشاء منظومة إعلامية موجهة للعرب من أجل شرح السياسة الأمريكية والإجابة على أسئلة العامة، وأذكر هنا أنكم تفوقتم على الأنظمة العربية، التي تقطع كل خيوط التواصل بين الشعب والهيئات الرسمية، وجاء فتح باب الحوار من طرف الحكومة الأمريكية، وأتمنى فقط أنكم تحصلون على مرتبات جيدة كمهاجرين للبحث عن الرزق.

نبدأ باسم الله؛

السؤال موجه إلى فريق التواصل؛ هل لي أن أعرف إن كنت أتعامل مع شخص واحد أو عدة أشخاص مختلفين حسب أدوارهم في الدوام؟

تشجعت أمريكا وصرفت الملايين من أموالها من أجل إنشاء قنوات تلفزية وفريق للتواصل عبر الإنترنت، لماذا لم تتشجع وتصدر عناوين صحفية وجرائد محلية في العالم العربي لشرح سياستها؟ أو أنها تدرك أنها لن تتمكن من مخاطبة الشعوب العربية من قريب وتكتفي بالتيليكومينيكاشن؟

هل تعتقد أمريكا أن العرب الذين يتلقون تبريراتها عبر وسائلها الإعلامية مقتنعون بخطابها الجاف المكرر؟ أو أنها تعرف أن خطابها لا يقنع الأطفال ولكنها تستمر في بثه من باب مجاملة العرب وعدم ترك أسئلتهم دون إجابة حتى وإن كانت ال‘جابة مجرد رد آلي؟ ألا تمتلك أمريكا أدلة للإقناع أو خطاب مغاير؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أخي الكريم أبن رشد المصري
> 
> تحيه صادقه لمجهودك الكبير وتمكنك من أدواتك بالحوار وطرح نظريتك والدفاع عنها 
> 
> وفرد الخطوط المتبعثره علي الأرض ومن ثم بمهاره شديده تمكنت من أعادتها ونسجت
> 
> منها ثوبا جميلا أرتديته وامسكت بين يديك علم مصر خفاقا واوصلت الرساله لمن لايفهم
> 
> أننا هنا نفهم احوال الدنيا ورغم كل مشاكلنا وهمومنا مازلنا قادرين علي تعليم العالم من هو المصري
> ...


أخي الحبيب بريف هارت
أحسست بصدق مشاعرك الفياضة في ردك النبيل والذي زادني سعادة وبهاءاً.
بارك الله فيك وجعلنا في الله اخوة متحابين بيننا كل مودة وتقدير.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> سلام الله عليك ابن رشد
> صدقا فى بدايى المناظره لم أكن مقتنعه تماما من جدواها
> وتسائلت هل ستغير امريكا من نظرتها لنا لمجرد مناظره
> أو هل ستغير سياستها معنا نحن العرب فور الانتهاء منها
> 
> ولكن رويدا رويدا ابهرنى التسلسل الذى وضعته من بدايتها والى النهايه
>  وتعجبت من اجابات فريق التواصل المهتزه وعدم قدرتها على المواصله 
> 
> أهنيك ابن رشد على هذه الدراسه الكامله الشامله
> ...


أشكرك جزيل الشكر بنت مصرية على طيب كلماتك.
أسعدني ردك كثيراً.
لك في القلب احترام وتقدير كبير لنشاطك البين والطيب في منتدانا.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *أعتذر عن تأخري في طرح أطروحاتي طوال الاسبوع الماضي لظروف خارجة عن الارادة .. لذا سأحاول اجمال واختزال ما وددت طرحه واجماله كله اليوم لننهي بذلك المناظرة فأنا أتوق شوقاً لقراءة مداخلاتكم.
> ***
> المحطة الثالثة .. The Media & Islam
> 
> وفيها سأقدم ثلاث روابط فيديو حيويين جداً .. مؤثرين جداً .. يوفروا علينا الكثير من الكلام.
> الأول لجورج جالاوي النائب البريطاني .. أخذ له على قناة سكاي نيوز الأمريكية المملوكة لرجل الأعمال اليهودي روبرت ميردوخ على اثر اختطاف حزب الله جنديين اسرائيليين سنة 2006 وهو ما سبق الحرب على لبنان الأخيرة.
> 
> أما الرابطان الثاني والثالث فهما جزء من سلسلة اسمها arrivals تربط بين الماسونية والصهيونية .. ما يهمنا فيها جزئيها 15 و 16 وحديثهما عن الاعلام الغربي وعلاقته بالاسلام.
> الروابط الثلاث لطمة عنيفة على وجه المتلاعبين بالعقول .. تضع عدد وافر من علامات الاستفهام .. أي نظرة ينظرها الغرب للاسلام والمسلمين وقضاياهم؟ أي نظرة يكرسها الاعلام الغربي ويصر عليها؟
> ...


لدى الولايات المتحدة وسائل إعلامية مستقلة ونظام سياسي شفاف. في أغلب الأحيان الإعلام الأمريكي هو الذي ينقل تقارير ويكشف عن فضائح محلية وغيرها من الأحداث الدولية التي تستحق الاهتمام والانتباه. وحتى أوضح هذه النقطة أكثر، أقدم مثال واتر غايت من بين أمثلة عديدة على أحداث تلقت تغطية كبيرة من قبل الإعلام الأمريكي. إن إدعاءاتك بأنه يتم التحكم بوسائل الإعلام الأمريكية هي ادعاءات سخيفة، ولو كانت صحيحة لعلم الجمهور بها قبلك.  

وأما بالنسبة لأفلام هوليود، فغالبيتها مبنية على قصص خيالية وغالباً ما تصور صور نمطية سلبية عن كثير من الشعوب، ليس فقط عن العرب. وسأذكرك بأن الحكومة لا تتحكم بالأفلام في الولايات المتحدة. وكذلك، فنحن لا نفرض الرقابة على وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية مما يتماشى مع مبادئ حرية الرأي والتعبير.    

إن الماسونية (Freemasons) هي منظمة مجتمع مدني خصوصية كغيرها من المنظمات العديدة في الولايات المتحدة. وللعلم فإن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة.

إن العين والهرم اللتان تظهران على ظهر الورقة النقدية فئة (1) دولار أمريكي تظهر أيضاَ على الختم الرسمي للولايات المتحدة. وقد استخدم الختم الرسمي لأول مرة على ظهر الورقة النقدية للدولار الأمريكي في عام 1935. إن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية هي الحارس الرسمي للختم. إن الشرح الأكثر دقة للهرم على الختم الرسمي هو أنه يرمز إلى القوة والمتانة. إن الهرم غير المكتمل يرمز إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تسعى دائماً إلى النمو والتحسن والبناء. وعلاوةً على ذلك، فإن العين “All-Seeing Eye” الموجودة فوق الهرم ترمز إلى أهمية التوجيهات السماوية لصالح القضية الأمريكية. إن الكتابات اللاتينية على الختم أيضاً ترمز إلى فكرة السعي وراء التوجيه الإلهي وبناء مجتمع جديد في أمريكا. 

أدناه رابط إلى وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية والتي يمكنكم فيها العثور على المزيد من المعلومات حول الرموز على الأوراق النقدية للدولار الأمريكي:

http://www.treas.gov/education/faq/c...ortraits.shtml

----------


## mriadh

> ل
> 
> 
> 
> إن العين والهرم اللتان تظهران على ظهر الورقة النقدية فئة (1) دولار أمريكي تظهر أيضاَ على الختم الرسمي للولايات المتحدة. وقد استخدم الختم الرسمي لأول مرة على ظهر الورقة النقدية للدولار الأمريكي في عام 1935. إن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية هي الحارس الرسمي للختم. إن الشرح الأكثر دقة للهرم على الختم الرسمي هو أنه يرمز إلى القوة والمتانة. إن الهرم غير المكتمل يرمز إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تسعى دائماً إلى النمو والتحسن والبناء. وعلاوةً على ذلك، فإن العين “All-Seeing Eye” الموجودة فوق الهرم ترمز إلى أهمية التوجيهات السماوية لصالح القضية الأمريكية. إن الكتابات اللاتينية على الختم أيضاً ترمز إلى فكرة السعي وراء التوجيه الإلهي وبناء مجتمع جديد في أمريكا. 
> 
> 
> http://www.treas.gov/education/faq/c...ortraits.shtml


كيف تدعي أمريكا فصل الدين على الدولة وتدعي العلمانية السياسية وهي تعترف بأنها تسير وفق التوجيه الإلهي؟ أم أن الدعوة إلى فصل الدين عن الدولة هو للقضاء على فكرة الدولة الإسلامية؟ أي فصل الإسلام عن الدولة مع السماح بربط المسيحية والصهيونية بالدولة في العديد من البلدان؟

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *المحطة الأخيرة .. الدين والسياسة في أمريكا
> 
> عندما أبحرت "أرابيلا" من انجلترا سنة 1630 كان على متنها مجموعة من الأسر البيوريتانية المتزمتة "البيوريتانيين أو الأطهار هم مجموعة من البروتوستانت انشقوا عن كنيسة انجلترا لأنهم رأوها غير صالحة وبها شوائب كاثوليكية" هاجروا الى الأرض الجديدة ليعبدوا الرب بطريقتهم واعتبروا أنفسهم شعب الله المختار وأمريكا هي أرض الميعاد.
> يقول انكريز ماذر القس الذي أبحر معهم على ظهر السفينة بعد وصولهم "طرد المسيح بعناية الهية عجيبة الشيطان الذي ظل يسيطر بلا شك على أواخر الأرض هذه ولحقب لا يعلم عددها الا الرب وهنا شاء الرب لأورشليم الجديدة أن تهبط من السماء"
> حتى جون وينثروب أحد ركاب السفينة أرابيلا وأول حكام مستعمرة ماستشوستس شبه المستوطنة البيوريتانية بمدينة فوق التل في اقتباس واستحضار لأورشليم الجديدة.
> المجتمع الأمريكي رغم تقدمه الواسع الا انه يخضع لأساطير تتلاعب به يحسن استغلالها كثيراً الصهاينة هذه الأيام.
> ولا يوجد قي الدنيا أساطير تضاهي أساطير سفر الرؤيا في الكتاب المقدس .. أرمجدون وفرسان الرؤية الأربعة والختم السابع وزانية بابل العظيمة والوحش وحاصد الأرواح الشريرة وعناقيد الغضب .. سفر الرؤيا الذي قال عنه بعض منتقديه في الغرب المسيحي "اباحية رؤيوية" أو "قصيدة جنونية" أو "خيال ابداعي لمريض فصامي" أو "سجلاً غريباً لرؤى مدمن مخدرات" كما قال جورج برنارد شو أو "غير جدير بالدراسة لأنه لا أحد يؤمن به ولأن الموضوع برمته محرج" كما قال سي جي يونج أو "لا ذكر لتعاليم المسيح أو للمسيح نفسه فيه" كما قال مرتن لوثر تفسيراً لحذفه اياه من ترجمته الألمانية للانجيل أو "تهاويم مخبول" على حد وصف توماس جيفرسون!
> وقد سخر بن جونسون من هذه التوقعات الرؤيوية عندما رسم شخصية في bartholomew fair عبارة عن عراف يرى آلة موسيقية غريبة معروضة في سوق ريفي ويسارع باستنتاج أنه رأى "وحش سفر الرؤيا" فطبلة الآلة هي بطن عدو المسيح وهذا الانتفاخ رئتاه وهذه الأنابيب حلقه وهذا الريش ذيله والصليل صرير أسنانه!
> لكنه في مقابل أولئك فهناك مسيحيين أخرين يعتبروا سفر الرؤيا الانجيل الوحيد الذي دونه المسيح .. لاشك أنه في طليعة أولئك قادة أمريكا ورؤسائها وفي مقدمتهم ريجان ولاشك.
> ...


أسست الولايات المتحدة على مبادئ الحرية السياسية والدينية. خاض الشعب الأمريكي الحرب الثورية الأمريكية ضد بريطانيا من أجل الحصول على الاستقلال وإعلان الحكم الذاتي. وعلاوةً على ذلك، أنشأ آباؤنا المؤسسون الولايات المتحدة على أساس قيم معينة ومنها: المساواة والعدالة والديمقراطية – أي الحكم من قبل الشعب. كما أنهم صاغوا الدستور خصيصاً لمنع تأسيس    دولة على أسس دينية وحظر أي جماعة دينية من التحكم في العملية السياسية.

وعلى هذا النحو، فإن النظام السياسي الأمريكي يفصل بين الدين والسياسة. وعلى أي حال، فإن المجتمع الأمريكي هو تعددي، وكما يضمن الدستور حقوق الجماعات الدينية وحريتها التامة لممارسة شعائرها الدينية. 

وبعد ذكر هذه النقاط، أسألك السؤال التالي: كيف يمكن لشعب مضطهد كان يكافح ويحارب من أجل استقلاله ولغرس قيم ومعتقدات متقدمة مثل الحرية الدينية والفصل بين الدين والدولة أن يكون مندفع لإنشاء الدولة الإسرائيلية المستقبلية؟ نظريتك مليئة بالعيوب وأقترح عليك إعادة النظر في كتب التاريخ والقراءة حول وعد بلفور، والذي لم يكن له أي علاقة بالولايات المتحدة.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> وأقترح عليك إعادة النظر في كتب التاريخ والقراءة حول وعد بلفور، والذي لم يكن له أي علاقة بالولايات المتحدة.


يبدو ان فريق التواصل بدأ يفقد عصبيته بالفعل .. اتهمني في أخر ردين له بالسذاجة وخاطبني بسخرية الجهول.
لي عودة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

عزيزى رامى
كنت أتابع مداخلاتك القيمة والمدروسة جيدا والتى تمثل حقائق معروفة للجميع بنوع من كظم الغيظ...فبرغم كونها حقائق واضحة الا أنها كانت تشعل ثورة عارمة داخلى..وكنت أقرب للاحساس بالتشفى وانت تلقيها على مسمع ومرأى من هذه الآلة ..ولأنها آلة فكان من الطبيعى أن تكون ردودها باردة ضعيفة بمثل هذه الآلية..
الصور التى نشرتها مفزعة ومخيفة وتمثل حقائق دامغة لا تقبل أى نقاش وتدل على مدى بشاعة  ووحشية هؤلاء الأمريكان مدعى التحضر والديمقراطية..!
أعتبر مناظرتك كانت من طرف واحد بالفعل وهو الطرف الأقوى وهو أنت..نحن جميعا عزيزى رامى..أقوى لأننا على حق..ولأننا على حق عرفت جيدا كيف تستعرض الحقائق برغم وجعها..
الحقيقة لا أملك أى تساؤل ..ولا أجد الكثير مما يمكن أضافتة..
أعترف بأننى وعيت أكثر على حقائق بشعة وصور لم تكن تخطر لى فى أبشع أحلامى..ومؤخرا أثناء تصفحى بعض المواقع الاخبارية قرأت عن أن الادراة الامريكية أفرجت مؤخرا عن بعض الصور التى أخذت لتسجل الوحشية التى عامل بها الامريكان العراقيون فى سجن أبو غريب..وكانت بطله هذه الصور ضابطة أمريكية لا أتذكر الآن اسمها..تلك الضابطة التى اذاقت العراقيون من صنوف العذاب والاحتقار والاذلال أشكالا وألوانا..تدل فعلا على مدى ديمقراطة وعدل وتقدم هذا الشعب الهمجى..
صور مريعة لو وصفتها ربما تتقيئون اشمئزازا..فماذا لو عرضتها هنا وهى الصور المنافية لأى آداب ..أو أى اعتبارات انسانية..
أشعر بالتشفى لمجرد أنك قذفت هذه الحقائق فى وجه المدعوه فريق التواصل..ولكى تعلم ويعلموا جميعا أننا لسنا على الاقل بالمغيبين..فنحن على دراية ووعى بكل ما يفعلون ولن يستطيعوا ايهامنا بالعكس أبدا..فطريقتهم ووسائلهم أصبحت قديمة ومعروفة للجميع..
وهناك أيضا الكتاب الذى أصدرة كارتر فى العام 2005 واصفا فيه مدى التدهور الذى وصل اليه حال الأمريكان..حتى السياسيون منهم والاقتصاديون وكل الطوائف..وهذا يكفينا..منهم فيهم على رأى المثل..والهوية تحت أقدامهم تتسع وتتسع لتبتلعهم وهم لا يدركون ويارب أجعلهم لا يدركون حتى يسقطون فجأة ويردم على هذا الطغيان الذى يلطخ تاريخ الانسانية...
لا أملك الا كل الشكر لك حقا أخى العزيز..فالمجهود المبذول متعوب فيه حقا..ولكنك كالعادة أستطعت بشكل مدروس أن تقدم لنا الحقائق فى سياقها التدريجى وفى تناول سهل وشيق...تقبل كل الشكر والتحية..،


المجندة الأمريكية التي تتحدثي عنها هي جانيس كاربينسكي .. كانت هي كبش الفداء لتخليص الادارة الأمريكية والعسكرية الأمريكية الارهابية من تهم العنصرية والاجرام البغيضة التي لحقت بها.
ارهاب وعنصرية مقيتة واجرام كامل ممنهج ثبت انه بأوامر عليا تم صبه بكل سذاجة على مجندة واحدة فقط!
الصور تناقلها العالم كله .. وهي من نوعية الصور التي يعتبرها السيد فريق التواصل لا ينخدع بها الملمين بالأمور!!
تلك هي الصور الخاطئة عن الولايات المتحدة وسياساتها التي جاء فريق التواصل الأمريكي مشمراً عن ذراعيه ليغيرها عندكم.















والله لو قدر لنا مقاتلة أولئك المرضى لدفننا وجوهم في الوسخ .. أي بغض وكراهية دفعتهم لهذه السادية المجنونة؟ .. وكأننا فعلنا بهم عظام الأفاعيل ونحن لا ندري!!!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/specials...ib/page4.shtml

هل شاهدتوا الفيديو الذي أذيع قبل أيام عن اطلاق هليكوبتر أمريكية عام 2007 النار على مجموعة مدنيين دون سلاح أحالتهم جميعاً قتلى؟*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأسواني
					



عفوا ...لم انتبه للموضوع سوى اليوم .... 

الفاضل ابن رشد المصري .... الافاضل الاعضاء الاعزاء ....

لو لاحظتم ردود فريق التواصل لانتبهتم الى شيء مهم .... جميع ردودهم في هذه المشاركة او المشاركات الأخرى في هذا المنتدى او غيره تحمل طابع استفزازي الغرض منه الرد عليهم بصفة دائمة .... لماذا ؟؟؟

انهم يجمعون ردود افعال الشعوب  في كل بلاد العالم بما تنم عليه تجاه الولايات المتحدة الامريكية .... ويضعون هذه المعلومات في حواسيبهم الآلية ويستخدمونها وقت الحاجة لتنفيذ اغراضهم التي ينتج عنها الحفاظ على مصالحهم في كل بلاد العالم .... باختصار للسيطرة التامة على بلاد العالم ....

هناك محللون نفسييون واقتصاديون وعسكريون .... يقومون بتحليل تلك الردود .....

ليس هذا على مستوى فريق التواصل والمنتديات ... بل اكبر من ذلك .... حتى على مستوى السفراء .... واظن انكم تتذكرون الحملة التي قامت في صحف المعارضة المصرية حول قيام السفير الامريكي بزيارة لمحافظات مصر ومقابلة المحافظين والمسئوليين في المحافظات واخذ حديث منهم .... هذه الاحاديث يتم تخزينها على الحاسب الآلي في السفارة ومنها تنتقل الى " سيرفر" الامن القومي هناك .... ويتم الاحتفاظ بها لحين الحاجة ... ويكفي ان يستفيدوا بــ 10% منها  .... مش زي سفراءنا ... تلاقيهم بيروحوا الاسواق يدوروا لهم على كاميرة فيديو ولا تلاجة وغسالة وتليفزيون .... الخ والواحد فيهم يقول لك : خليني اخلّص الـ 3 سنين بتوعي على خير ... انا عارف المرة الجاية اروح انهي بلد ؟؟ يمكن يودوني سفير في " توجو " ما الاقيش هناك وابور جاز ....

كانت حجة السفير ردا على هجوم المعارضة له في ذلك الوقت : " الله ؟؟؟ مش بنديكم كل سنة 2 مليار دولا ر ؟؟؟ لازم اتابعهم ... واشوفهم بيروحوا فين ... مش عاجبكم ؟؟ بلاش ..... " 

الم تستغربوا كيف يعرف فريق التواصل ده ان الموضوع يخصهم ... او يخص امريكا ..... ؟؟ ...

لديهم اجهزة حساسة لكلمات " الولايات المتحدة الامريكية " - " امريكا " - اسرائيل - الخ .... سواء كانت كلمات سمعية او بصرية ( مكتوبة يعنى ) ....

زمان الست هانم بتاعة التوصل بتحضر لي رد على كلامي ده ..... رد استفزازي طبعا 



تفسيرك الخاص بقياس ردود الأفعال وتمريرها على محللين نفسيين تفسير منطقي جداً دار بخلدي بالفعل أخي اسواني .. وعزمت بسببه تفجير كوامن الغضب بداخلي في كل مشاركة أوجهها اليهم علني أفيدهم وأنبهّم لما باتت عليه بلادهم في عيوننا.
وأما مسألة عمل scan للموضوعات والبحث عن كلمات معينة .. فهي طريقة معروفة أيضاً لم تغب عني .. هي ذات الطريقة التي يتم بها التجسس على المحادثات على شبكات الانترنت خاصة أولئك المقيمين في بلدان أجنبية .. كلمات مثل "بن لادن" و"الجهاد" و"أمريكا" و "اسرائيل" لاشك فيهم الأولوية.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hesham Nassar
					

 
كلمات التقدير أخي رامي لن تفي ..
أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة التي أوردتها في موضوعك ، فالموضوع عرض نظرة تاريخية للانحياز الأمريكي لإسرائيل على مر العصور واتخاذها حليفاً لها في الشرق الأوسط بصورة كبيرة

وكنت قد توصلت في وقت سابق لحقيقة مؤكدة أن الحوار أو المناظرة مع ما يسمى بفريق التواصل الرقمي هو أمر غير مجدي ، فهو لا ولن يحاور أحد ، وإنما يجمل السياسة الأمريكية ويبررها بصورة لطيفة
ولكن لابد أن أشكرك على تجربتك ومبادرتك 



بارك الله فيك أخي هشام .. هو على أقل تقدير ارشيف معلوماتي يمكننا الرجوع اليه متى رغبنا، أليس كذلك؟

***





			
				رأي بهذه المناقشة أوردته في مشاركة سابقة تم نشرها بعد انتهاء من الموضوع ، ولكن بما أنه تم نشرها في الصفحة الأولى فأعتقد أنها فاتت أغلب المشاركين لذا اسمحوا لي بإعادة اقتباسها
			
		

نعم أخي الصاعق وقد أوردت ردي عليها!

***

أخي العزيز رياض مرحباً بوجودك ومشاركتك*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فريق التواصل
					

لدى الولايات المتحدة وسائل إعلامية مستقلة ونظام سياسي شفاف. في أغلب الأحيان الإعلام الأمريكي هو الذي ينقل تقارير ويكشف عن فضائح محلية وغيرها من الأحداث الدولية التي تستحق الاهتمام والانتباه. وحتى أوضح هذه النقطة أكثر، أقدم مثال واتر غايت من بين أمثلة عديدة على أحداث تلقت تغطية كبيرة من قبل الإعلام الأمريكي. إن إدعاءاتك بأنه يتم التحكم بوسائل الإعلام الأمريكية هي ادعاءات سخيفة، ولو كانت صحيحة لعلم الجمهور بها قبلك.  




انما السخف هو متفعلينه الأن بعد أن اهتز موقفك.
لو تلاحظي كانت استناداتي طوال المناظرة ليست من أعماقي وتحليلاتي واستنتاجاتي وحدي كفرد عربي انما كنت آتيك دوماً بما يدعمني من أراء وأفكار وبيانات أمريكيين .. هل تظني ان حديثك كل مرة عن حرية الرأي والتعبير لديكم رد كافي لهدم النظرية التي نتحدث عنها في كل مشاركة؟
أعلم انه فيكم قليلين لازالت ضمائرهم حية .. لا أكره الشعب الأمريكي لكني أكره السياسي الأمريكي والجندي الأمريكي الذي قدم لامتهان كرامة شعب بداعي تصدير الديمقراطية اليه..





لن أفجر نفسي يوماً في مدنيين أمريكيين سواء في أمريكا أو في أي بلد فأنا شخصياً لدي أصدقاء أمريكان كثيرين لكني سأقاتل ولاشك جنودكم على أرض العراق ان سمحت سلطاتنا لنا بذلك وواتتنا فرصة تطهير بلاد أشقائنا من وسخ جنودكم ونجاساتهم.
سأقاتل قتلة الطفلة العراقية عبير قاسم   ذات الـ 14 عام بعد أن تناوب على اغتصابها جنودكم التابعين للفرقة 101 المنقولة جوآ قتلوها بدم بارد بعد أن حاصروها في احدى زوايا المنازل بقضاء المحمودية فنزعوا ثيابها وتناوب 10 أنجاس منهم على اغتصابها قبل أن يضربوها بآلة حادّة على رأسها ليردوها قتيلة

كل من ذكرت أسمائهم في موضوعي من الأمريكان ذوي ضمائر حية .. الذين فضحوا سجن أبو غريب والذين فضحوا حادثة 2007 والذين فضحوا وتر جيبت كلهم ذوي ضمائر حية .. أمثال هذه النماذج الشاذة عن القاعدة العامة لا تعني عدم التحكم في وسائل الاعلام.
قولك فيه من السذاجة الشأن العظيم لأنه لا يوجد في أي بلد في العالم أي محطة فضائية أو أرضية لا تخضع لأيدلوجية معينة تتحكم بها وتوجهها وتوجه بها عيون وعقول المتابعين لما أرادت أن توجههم اليه.
وفي حالة أمريكا فالتحيز الغير طبيعي لاسرائيل والظلم البين للفلسطينيين يضع العديد من علامات الاستفهام .. أنتم تنقلوا صور ضحايا انفجار في ملهى ليلي في اسرائيل يسكروا فيه ويعربدوا وتعدوا اللقاءات مع أهاليهم وتذرفوا دموع مواطنيكم عليهم لكنكم لا تعرفوا شعبكم بهدى غاليه ذات الـ 11 عام والتي فقدت أسرتها كاملة في لحظة واحدة تحولوا جميعاً فيها الى أشلاء أمام ناظري الطفلة المسكينة.
لحسن الحظ كانت هناك كاميرا صورت كل ما حدث ونقلت المشهد المروع للطفلة الصغيرة والتي باتت تتنقل بين جثث أهلها السبعة .. تمضي الفتاة تصرخ مشدوهة بين جثث أخيها هيثم الرضيع ذي الأربع اشهر وشقيقتها صابرين ذات الثلاث سنوات وشقيقتها هنادي ذات العام ونصف عام وبين أبيها شاخص العينين الى السماء وكأنه يسترحم الله على ابينته بعد أن فارقها وزوجة أبيها وشقيقتها ذات ال 24.

 

من في شعبكم الغير مستقل ودولتكم المركوبة سمع بهدى غاليه؟
جورج جالاوي تحدث عن ظلمكم البين لقضايا العرب والمسلمين في اعلامكم في الرابط الذي أهديتكم اياه.
لديكم امبراطور يهودي اسمه روبرت ميردوخ يتحكم في وسائل الاعلام لديكم .. لديكم منظمة صهيونية اسمها ايباك على كل من يود الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية عندكم أن يمر عبر بوابتها يقدم فروض الولاء والطاعة .. لديكم لوبي يهودي قوي .. فكيف لا يكون اعلامكم موجه وارادتكم غير حرة ودولتكم غير مستقلة؟
ألم تسمعي من قبل بقول الكاتب اليهودي الأمريكي ( جون بيتر ): 

" إن الرؤساء الأمريكيين ومعاونيهم ينحنون أمام الصهاينة كما ينحني العابد أمام قبر مقدّس " 






			
				وأما بالنسبة لأفلام هوليود، فغالبيتها مبنية على قصص خيالية وغالباً ما تصور صور نمطية سلبية عن كثير من الشعوب، ليس فقط عن العرب. وسأذكرك بأن الحكومة لا تتحكم بالأفلام في الولايات المتحدة. وكذلك، فنحن لا نفرض الرقابة على وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية مما يتماشى مع مبادئ حرية الرأي والتعبير.
			
		

المسألة ليست في هوليود وحدها بقدر ما هي في اعلامكم كله .. هوليود جزء من هذا الاعلام 
و Reel Bad Arabs: How Hollywood Vilifies a People هو عمل يفضح توجه هوليود ونظرتها الدونية للعرب والمسلمين في أغلب أعمالها .. نعم ربما تسخر أحياناً هوليود من الصينيين أو الجنوب شرق أسيويين لكن العرب دوماً صورتهم حالة خاصة جداً لديها.
اما شهوانيين أو ارهابيين أو سذج!
جاك شاهين أجرى دراسة علمية عن 900 فيلم أمريكي توصل في النهاية إلى أن 12 فيلما أمريكيا فقط أنصف العرب، بينما كان 50 فيلم منهم عادلا أما البقية فحدث ولا حرج!!

فيلم I love you man فيه مشهد يتنزه فيه صديقان في الحديقة فيسأل الأول الثاني عن اسم الكلب فيجيبه أنور السادات.




أنور السادات الذي قال عنه كارتر لا أؤمن الا باثنان المسيح والسادات!
فقط تم تقديمه بهذه الصورة لأنه الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي هزم اسرائيل حرباً وأحرجها سلماً وطالما أن هوليود ماكينة صهيونية شأنها في ذلك شأن الاعلام الأمريكي كله فقد أرادت أن تنال من سمعة الرجل بعد وفاته بثلاثين سنة!





			
				إن الماسونية (Freemasons) هي منظمة مجتمع مدني خصوصية كغيرها من المنظمات العديدة في الولايات المتحدة. وللعلم فإن الولايات المتحدة تتمتع بمجتمع منفتح وتمتلك إعلاماً مستقلاً وحراً ونظاماً سياسياً شفافاً ذا ضوابط وتوازنات سياسة كثيرة. هناك العديد من الضمانات التي تحد من قوة أي جماعات سرية مفترضة أو سياسية في الولايات المتحدة.

إن العين والهرم اللتان تظهران على ظهر الورقة النقدية فئة (1) دولار أمريكي تظهر أيضاَ على الختم الرسمي للولايات المتحدة. وقد استخدم الختم الرسمي لأول مرة على ظهر الورقة النقدية للدولار الأمريكي في عام 1935. إن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية هي الحارس الرسمي للختم. إن الشرح الأكثر دقة للهرم على الختم الرسمي هو أنه يرمز إلى القوة والمتانة. إن الهرم غير المكتمل يرمز إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تسعى دائماً إلى النمو والتحسن والبناء. وعلاوةً على ذلك، فإن العين “All-Seeing Eye” الموجودة فوق الهرم ترمز إلى أهمية التوجيهات السماوية لصالح القضية الأمريكية. إن الكتابات اللاتينية على الختم أيضاً ترمز إلى فكرة السعي وراء التوجيه الإلهي وبناء مجتمع جديد في أمريكا. 

أدناه رابط إلى وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية والتي يمكنكم فيها العثور على المزيد من المعلومات حول الرموز على الأوراق النقدية للدولار الأمريكي:

http://www.treas.gov/education/faq/c...ortraits.shtml


لست مهتماً حالياً بالحديث عن الماسونية ولم أسألك عنها فموضوعها كبير جداً دعينا نركز في ما نحن فيه.*

----------


## بريف هااارت

ابن رشد المصري

ترددت كثيرا قبل دخولي هنا !!!

ولكن لابد من المداخله أنت هنا تتحدث مع صنم يعبد نفسه 

صنم من نوعية الأصتام الرومانيه والفارسيه القديمه

ولو أردنا الأنصاف هو من نوعية الصنم البريطاني تماما يؤدي نفس الدور بالتاريخ البشري

أنها الأمبراطوريه الامريكيه المتحده 

أقرأ هذا الأسم جيدا وتمعن فيه 

كل الأمبراطوريات زالت من الوجود

أمريكا نفسها عمرها تاريخيا قصير جدا حوالي 300 عام أو يزيد أو يقل لست متأكدا

الأتحاد والمتحده وقد رأينا الحروب عندهم بين الشمال والجنوب والزنوج والبيض 

وأعتقد القادم أعظم ...

دائما المتجبر أعمي ولا يري النور رغم سطوع الضياء ولن نطلب العداله من الظالم نظرا لتزعمه العالم ؟؟

كفيت ووفيت بذكر حقائق وأسترجاع أدله وربط خيوط ولن تجد منهم سوي المكابره والصلف وحديث ديبلوماسي 

لايغني ولايسمن من جوع والجوع هنا قوي جدا ولن يكون مثل أحداث الحادي عشر بل سيتجاوزه بشده

لا اتمني أنهيار النظام الأمريكي ولا زواله من الوجود ولكنه التاريخ يتنبأ بذلك والأمثله تملأ صفحاته 

سيبقي فريق التواصل يجوب منتدياتنا يحاورنا ويتحدث معنا ناسيا أن الأفعال أهم من الأقوال وأن هناك

من يعملون ويسابقون الزمن لتوجيه حديث عنيف لن تستطيع أمريكا ساعتها الرد عليه 

شكرا ولن أردد لهم لا النصح ولا المشوره يعلمون الحق بقلوبهم أدعو لهم فقط بشفاء القلوب

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *اما قول فريق التواصل بأنهم يستخدمون الفيتوا حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور فإن عقلى عجز عن فهم المعنى الذى يكرس الوضع والمكاسب اليهودية على حسابنا كل يوم نتيجة لهذا الفيتو أم ان الإستقرار الذى يلوحون به هو أستقرار دولة إسرائيل من النيل للفرات وقد سألت فريق التواصل عن رأيه فى الخريطة المعلقة بالكنيست والتى توضح أراضى إسرائيل الكبرى .
> بالمناسبة فأن حل الدولتين الذى تلوح به أمريكا هو فى الأصل فى صالح إسرائيل فستقام الدولة الفلسطينية على أراضى صحراوية خالية من أمكانيات المعيشة غالباً فى صحراء النقب مع محاولاتهم لضم أرض بالبدل أو بدونه من شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية . كما أن هذا المشروع لصالح إسرائيل وقد قالت تسيفى لفنى أن دولة واحدة تضم الفلسطينين واليهود ستقضى على الدولة اليهودية فغالباً العرب أعدادهم تتزايد وسيشكلون اغلبية بعد سنوات وسيكون لهم الحق فى حكم الدولة .
> اقول الحل لفريق التواصل:
> الحل هو أن ينتهى الأحتلال الإسرائيلى للأراضى المحتلة عام 1967 كاملة فقد أرتضى زعمائنا بذلك وتناسوا باقى فلسطين 
> اشكرك ابن رشد ودمت بخير
> *


حلك وحلنا للأزمة الفلسطينية – الإسرائيلية هما نفس الحل، وهو إنهاء الاحتلال الذي بدأ عام 1967. الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة المستقبلية ستمكن الشعب الفلسطيني من العيش في كرامة وسلام إلى جانب جيرانهم الإسرائيليين. لقد تم الاتفاق على الحل القائم على أساس الدولتين من قبل الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين وجامعة الدول العربية واللجنة الرباعية وكذلك فهو معترف به من قبل المجتمع الدولي.


وعلى الرغم من أنه لم يتم التفاوض بشأن تفاصيل وحدود الدولة الفلسطينية المستقبلية، إلا أن حدود 1967 ستكون بمثابة خطوط أساسية للعمل. لا تمثل السيناء جزء من تلك الحدود.


وأما بالنسبة لسؤالك حول الفيتو، فمن الواضح أنه بسبب عدم وجود آليات لتنفيذ القرارت، دائماً ما يؤدي ذلك إلى إعاقة تلك القرارات. ومع ذلك، فلقد دعمت الولايات المتحدة قرارات الأمم المتحدة 242 و338 و1397 و1515 و1850 كأساس للتوصل إلى حل لهذا الصراع.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> ممثلة فريق التواصل لوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، نبدا حوارنا بعد انتهاء مناظرة الأخ رامي، أولا إسمحوا لي أن اعبر عن إعجابي بفكرة إنشاء منظومة إعلامية موجهة للعرب من أجل شرح السياسة الأمريكية والإجابة على أسئلة العامة، وأذكر هنا أنكم تفوقتم على الأنظمة العربية، التي تقطع كل خيوط التواصل بين الشعب والهيئات الرسمية، وجاء فتح باب الحوار من طرف الحكومة الأمريكية، وأتمنى فقط أنكم تحصلون على مرتبات جيدة كمهاجرين للبحث عن الرزق.
> 
> نبدأ باسم الله؛
> 
> السؤال موجه إلى فريق التواصل؛ هل لي أن أعرف إن كنت أتعامل مع شخص واحد أو عدة أشخاص مختلفين حسب أدوارهم في الدوام؟
> 
> تشجعت أمريكا وصرفت الملايين من أموالها من أجل إنشاء قنوات تلفزية وفريق للتواصل عبر الإنترنت، لماذا لم تتشجع وتصدر عناوين صحفية وجرائد محلية في العالم العربي لشرح سياستها؟ أو أنها تدرك أنها لن تتمكن من مخاطبة الشعوب العربية من قريب وتكتفي بالتيليكومينيكاشن؟
> 
> هل تعتقد أمريكا أن العرب الذين يتلقون تبريراتها عبر وسائلها الإعلامية مقتنعون بخطابها الجاف المكرر؟ أو أنها تعرف أن خطابها لا يقنع الأطفال ولكنها تستمر في بثه من باب مجاملة العرب وعدم ترك أسئلتهم دون إجابة حتى وإن كانت ال‘جابة مجرد رد آلي؟ ألا تمتلك أمريكا أدلة للإقناع أو خطاب مغاير؟


مرحباً بك وشكراً على اهتمامك بالحوار. أسعد بالرد على أي من أسئلتك.

فريقنا مكون من عدد من الأشخاص، ولكنني أنا الوحيدة التي أدوّن في هذا المنتدى.

لدى الحكومة الأمريكية تاريخ طويل من برامج الدبلوماسية العامة الموجهة نحو العديد من الدول حول العالم ومنها كما ذكرت فريق التواصل الالكتروني، وهناك وسائل إعلامية أخرى مثل اذاعة صوت أمريكا أي Voice of America والحرّة وراديو سوا. ومع ذلك، فنحن نشجع بقوة حرية الصحافة وحرية تدفق المعلومات. كما أننا نعتقد أنه ينبغي أن تظل الصحف وقنوات التلفاز بعيدة عن أي رقابة حكومية. ومن خلال ذلك، يمكن للصحافة أن تعمل على حماية المجتمع وضمان أن هدف الحكومة الأساسي هو خدمة شعبها.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السيدة عضوة فريق التواصل
انتظري ردي عليك فيما خص محطتي الأخيرة "الدين والسياسة" .. ردك الهازئ عليه سيتبعه تشريح شديد الدقة للمجتمع الأمريكي آمل ألا يؤلمك.
***



> ابن رشد المصري
> 
> ترددت كثيرا قبل دخولي هنا !!!
> 
> ولكن لابد من المداخله أنت هنا تتحدث مع صنم يعبد نفسه 
> 
> صنم من نوعية الأصتام الرومانيه والفارسيه القديمه
> 
> ولو أردنا الأنصاف هو من نوعية الصنم البريطاني تماما يؤدي نفس الدور بالتاريخ البشري
> ...


*أحي الحبيب بريف هارت
معك حق في كل ما ذكرته .. لا يؤلمني عدم اقتناعهم أو تهربهم أو صلفهم ومكابرتهم فكل ذلك متوقع ومنتظر.
دعك أيضاً من مفاد الرسالة التي أردت ايصالها الى فريق التواصل والقائمين عليه فهناك مسار أخر.
يؤلمني أن يكن فينا جهال يا عزيزي .. منذ أكثر من خمس سنوات كنت طالباً جامعياً .. ذات يوم كتبت فتاة كويتية موضوع في منتدى ما تستنجد وتطلب أن يساعدها البعض كونها شاركت في منتدى أمريكي وهاجموها كثيراً لكونها عربية مسلمة وكانت المسكينة عاجزة عن الرد.
للأسف لم تكن ثقافياً ومعرفياً مؤهلة للنظار والمساجلة أو قارئة جيدة في تاريخ محدثيها أو حتى عالمه وعارفة لا يفوتها حدث يخص تاريخ أمتها .. دخلت الموضوع وبدأت تترجم لي هي ردودهم وأتولى أنا الرد وهي اعادة الترجمة .. ظللنا بضعة أيام هكذا لم يستطيعوا أن يغلبوها ففروا من أمامها بعد أن غابت حججهم واكتفوا بأن أوسعوها سباباً .. سعدت هي بذلك التطور كثيراً وشكرتني فسعدت أنا أيضاً بسعادتها.
لكن بعد قليل من التفكر أحزنني عدم المام البعض أو عدم اهتمامهم بالجدوى الفعلية.
علينا أن نوفر المعارف ونيسرها على طالبيها .. قضيتنا واضحة وضوح الشمس وموقفنا قوي فلماذا نتنازل عنه ونتخاذل؟
صدقاً كم أتمنى لو تمكنت عبر هذا النظار البسيط من افادة البعض وتزويدهم ببعض ما يجهلون.
أملي أن تنتفخ الأوداج وتتسع الصدور وتزداد الثقة بالنفس.*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> كيف تدعي أمريكا فصل الدين على الدولة وتدعي العلمانية السياسية وهي تعترف بأنها تسير وفق التوجيه الإلهي؟ أم أن الدعوة إلى فصل الدين عن الدولة هو للقضاء على فكرة الدولة الإسلامية؟ أي فصل الإسلام عن الدولة مع السماح بربط المسيحية والصهيونية بالدولة في العديد من البلدان؟


دون أي شكل، تطبق الولايات المتحدة مبدأ الفصل بين الدين والدولة في جميع الأمور السياسية. 

ينص التعديل الأول لدستور الولايات المتحدة على أنه "لا يجوز للكونغرس أن يسن قانوناً يتعلق بإنشاء دين، أو منع ممارسته بحرية..." هذا الفصل بكل وضوح يضمن تطبيق القانون على جميع المواطنين الأمريكيين على حد سواء. ممارسة الحرية الدينية تكمن في الاختيارات الشخصية لإنتماء أي شخص إلى ديانة معينة والعبادة بحرية دون التعرض لأي مضايقة أو اضطهاد. وبكل تأكيد، فإن الإسلام هو أحد تلك الديانات وهو في الحقيقة من أكبر الديانات في الولايات المتحدة.

لقد كان واضعي دستورنا على علم جيد بالتاريخ الأوروبي والذي حاول فيه العديد من الحكام فرض معتقدات دينية معينة على أجزاء من المجتمع، ولم يرغبوا في تكرار تلك  التجربة هنا. كما كان آباؤنا المؤسسين على علم جيد بالحروب العديدة التي دارت في اوروبا بسبب رغبة حكامها في هيمنة وسيادة ديانة معينة على الآخرين، فأرادوا أن يكون للشعب الأمريكي على وجه الخصوص حرية ممارسة الديانة التي يفضلونها.

وعلى هذا النحو، يمكنك أن ترى أنه تم تطبيق مبدأ الفصل بين الدين والدولة في الولايات المتحدة لحماية المجتمع من فرض ديانة واحدة على جميع الناس على حد سواء. ومع ذلك، فإن السعي وراء التوجيه الإلهي هو مفهوم عالمي – جميع الأديان تؤمن بسلطة عليا - والتوجيه الإلهي هو أمر أثاره آباؤنا المؤسسين في كثير من الأحيان.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *
> 
> انما السخف هو متفعلينه الأن بعد أن اهتز موقفك.
> لو تلاحظي كانت استناداتي طوال المناظرة ليست من أعماقي وتحليلاتي واستنتاجاتي وحدي كفرد عربي انما كنت آتيك دوماً بما يدعمني من أراء وأفكار وبيانات أمريكيين .. هل تظني ان حديثك كل مرة عن حرية الرأي والتعبير لديكم رد كافي لهدم النظرية التي نتحدث عنها في كل مشاركة؟
> 
> أعلم انه فيكم قليلين لازالت ضمائرهم حية .. لا أكره الشعب الأمريكي لكني أكره السياسي الأمريكي والجندي الأمريكي الذي قدم لامتهان كرامة شعب بداعي تصدير الديمقراطية اليه..
> 
> لن أفجر نفسي يوماً في مدنيين أمريكيين سواء في أمريكا أو في أي بلد فأنا شخصياً لدي أصدقاء أمريكان كثيرين لكني سأقاتل ولاشك جنودكم على أرض العراق ان سمحت سلطاتنا لنا بذلك وواتتنا فرصة تطهير بلاد أشقائنا من وسخ جنودكم ونجاساتهم.
> سأقاتل قتلة الطفلة العراقية عبير قاسم   ذات الـ 14 عام بعد أن تناوب على اغتصابها جنودكم التابعين للفرقة 101 المنقولة جوآ قتلوها بدم بارد بعد أن حاصروها في احدى زوايا المنازل بقضاء المحمودية فنزعوا ثيابها وتناوب 10 أنجاس منهم على اغتصابها قبل أن يضربوها بآلة حادّة على رأسها ليردوها قتيلة
> ...



تعتمد إجاباتي ومعلوماتي على حقائق تاريخية. كما أنني لا أقوم بتوفير آرائي الشخصية بشأن أي من الأمور التي نناقشها هنا.

وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية ليست معرضة لأي رقابة أو سيطرة من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية. وفي واقع الأمر، فلقد كانت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية هي أول من نشر تقارير وصور حول الجرائم التي ارتكبت في سجن أبو غريب. ولم تتردد وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية في تبادل تلك المعلومات والصور مع بقية العالم. أسألك السؤال التالي: هل تعتقد أن وسائل الإعلام في الشرق الأوسط تملك نفس الحرية لنشر قصص متصلة بجرائم وانتهاكات ارتكبت من قبل موظفي الحكومة؟

يملك الجيش الأمريكي قواعد محددة للاشتباك ومدونة صارمة لقواعد السلوك، فلا يتعمد الجيش الأمريكي استهداف المدنيين، كما أن أسلحته مطابقة للقوانين والشروط الدولية. نحن في الحقيقة نساعد هؤلاء الأطفال ونحميهم من الذين يستخدمون أفعال إرهابية لإستهداف المدنيين عمداً. وعلاوةً على ذلك، إذا قام أي جندي أو مسؤول أمريكي بخرق القانون فسيكون عرضة للمساءلة والمعاقبة. ولطالما التزمنا بمسؤولية الجرائم التي ارتكبت في أبو غريب وقد تمت معاقبة مرتكبي تلك الجرائم وواجهوا العدالة. 

أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أنه تتم معاقبة أفراد الخدمة العسكرية الذين خرقوا مدونة السلوك الخاصة بهم، كما هو حال الجنود الذين اغتصبوا وقتلوا عبير الجنابي. فلقد تم إدانة الجندي غرين بالسجن مدى الحياة دون أي فرصة للعفو. وكذلك تم معاقبة مرتكبي جرائم أبو غريب، فعلى سبيل المثال، حكم على كل من تشارلز غراينر وليندي انجلند بالسجن. وفي هذه الصورة يمكنك رؤية ليندي انجلند وهي مكبلة اليدين:



وعلاوةً على ذلك، لا يمارس الجيش الأمريكي الاغتصاب كوسيلة ولا يتم التغاضي عنه، وأستطيع أن أؤكد لك أنه لو تم إدانة أي فرد من أفراد الخدمة العسكرية بتهمة كهذه لواجه عواقب وخيمة وكان عرضة للمحاكمة والمعاقبة.

سأدرج بعض من الصور والقصص والتي تعبر عن الطبيعة الحقيقية لجهودنا في العراق وأفغانستان، وأستطيع توفير الكثير منها. يرجى الاطلاع على الرابط أدناه الذي يدور حول تبرعات أمريكية لكراسي المقعدين إلى أطفال عراقيين في البصرة:

http://www.shurakaal-iraq.com/archiv...sawii-hospital

وهذه المقالة التي تتحدث عن توفير جنود أمريكيين لمعدات طبية إلى مستوصف الرضوانية:

http://www.shurakaal-iraq.com/archiv...waniyah-clinic

وفي هذه المقالة، قام أفراد من الخدمة العسكرية الأمريكية ببناء مدرسة للبنات في مقاطعة بروان في أفغانستان، وحضروا حفل قص الشريط الأسبوع الماضي. في حين تقوم حركة الطالبان بتدمير المدارس واستهداف الفتيات لمنعهن من حقهن في التعليم، نحن نقوم بمساعدة الشعب الأفغاني لاستعادة ذلك الحق الأساسي.

http://www.cjtf82.com/regional-comma...in-salang.html

كما أستطيع أن أوفر المزيد من المقالات مثل المذكورة أعلاه التي تثبت أن الجيش الأمريكي وغيرها من المنظمات الحكومية الأمريكية تساعد كل من الشعب العراقي والأفغاني نحو تحقيق الازدهار والاستقرار والأمن.

أنت لست بحاجة إلى الانتقام من الجنود الذين انتهكوا قوانينهم ومدونة سلوكهم، فلقد قام نظامنا القضائي بمعاقبتهم على الجرائم التي ارتكبوها.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *
> 
> هل شاهدتوا الفيديو الذي أذيع قبل أيام عن اطلاق هليكوبتر أمريكية عام 2007 النار على مجموعة مدنيين دون سلاح أحالتهم جميعاً قتلى؟*


أولا وقبل كل شيء، اسمحوا لي أن أوضح حقيقة أن وفاة المدنيين الأبرياء لا يخدم أي مصالح أمريكية سواء على الجبهة السياسية أو الدبلوماسية أو العسكرية. تتخذ القوات العسكرية الأمريكية والدولية جميع التدابير الممكنة لمنع حدوث أي خسائر مدنية بريئة، وذلك على نقيض الارهابيين والمسلحين الذين يستهدفون المدنيين عمدا ويضعونهم في طريق الأذى.

الحكومة الأمريكية وقواتنا العسكرية واعية تماما بالتحديات في منطقة الصراع وضرورة حماية أرواح المدنيين. عند الإشارة إلى أضرار جانبية غير مقصودة نتيجة لعمل عسكري من القوات الأمريكية، فإنه يجب بعد ذلك أن يقر بحقيقة أن فقدان أرواح بريئة أمر لا مفر منه في أي صراع. يجب على المرء ألا ينسى أن الجنود الأمريكيين وجنود قوات حلف شمال الأطلسي لقوا حتفهم أيضا نتيجة لنيران صديقة خلال هذه الصراعات. 

تبرير هذا الحادث وجدارته يستند على تحليل موضوعي للظروف والوقائع التي أدت إلى هذا الحادث. لم يكن هذا الهجوم عشوائي غير مخطط له، بل كان هناك بالفعل هجوما على جنود أمريكيين في المنطقة المجاورة قبل وقوع هذا الحادث.

أجرى الجيش الأمريكي تحقيق شامل في الحادث الذي وقع قبل فترة ولم يعثروا على أي دليل لسلوك إجرامي من قبل أفراد الجيش الأمريكي. ومن المهم أن نشير إلى أن الحادث وقع أثناء معركة كبيرة في الشوارع بين مسلحين مناهضين للحكومة العراقية وبين القوات الأمريكية والحكومة العراقية. 

كما يظهر شريط الفيديو العديد من الأفراد الذين كانوا يحملون أسلحة، بما في ذلك رشاشات الكلاشنيكوف وقذائف الـ آر بي جي. كما يظهر الفيديو أيضا أنه طلب مرارا من الأفراد العسكريين التأكد من أن الأسلحة كانت واضحة وظاهرة قبل فتح النار. 

لم تعلم القوات العسكرية الأمريكية بوجود صحفيين أو أطفال في مكان الحادث، وكما أن الصحفيين لم يرتدوا سترات الصحافة والا لكان تم التعرف عليهم بشكل واضح كصحافيين، والأطفال الذين كانوا في الشاحنة كانوا غير مرئيين للقوات الأمريكية.

عندما وصل أفراد الجيش الأمريكي الى مكان الحادث، قاموا على الفور بإجلاء الأطفال إلى مستشفى عسكري أمريكي، وفي اليوم التالي تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى عراقي. 

وأود أيضا أن أشير إلى أنه تم قتل 139 صحفيا في العراق منذ بدء الحرب، وقتلوا جميعهم تقريبا من قبل هجمات وكمائن الإرهابيين المخطط لها.

----------


## mriadh

فريق التواصل

دعمت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حركة طالبان وتنظيم القاعدة في حرب الأفغان على الإتحاد السوفييتي في إطار الحرب الباردة، وتلك ممارسة يمكن تبريرها في إطار الصراع من أجل التموقع والتوسع الإيديولوجي الليبيرالي الرأسمالي، ولكن من الواضح أن تنظيم القاعدة بعد أن أنهى معركته ضد الدب الشيوعي تحول إلى حرب راعيته أمريكا، ألم تتوقع الولايات المتحدة ذلك التحول من طرف تنظيم القاعدة عندما كانت تدعمه؟ ألم يكن بإمكانها أن تضع صمامات أمان لحماية نفسها والعالم من تحول القاعدة إلى عدو محتمل؟

----------


## فريق التواصل

> فريق التواصل
> 
> دعمت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حركة طالبان وتنظيم القاعدة في حرب الأفغان على الإتحاد السوفييتي في إطار الحرب الباردة، وتلك ممارسة يمكن تبريرها في إطار الصراع من أجل التموقع والتوسع الإيديولوجي الليبيرالي الرأسمالي، ولكن من الواضح أن تنظيم القاعدة بعد أن أنهى معركته ضد الدب الشيوعي تحول إلى حرب راعيته أمريكا، ألم تتوقع الولايات المتحدة ذلك التحول من طرف تنظيم القاعدة عندما كانت تدعمه؟ ألم يكن بإمكانها أن تضع صمامات أمان لحماية نفسها والعالم من تحول القاعدة إلى عدو محتمل؟


الولايات المتحدة كانت من إحدى الدول العديدة الأخرى التي ساعدت الشعب الأفغاني في هزيمة السوفيت الذين غزوا أفغانستان وسعوا إلى السيطرة عليها. حقيقة أننا في أعقاب الانسحاب السوفياتي لم نفعل الكثير في أفغانستان كان بسبب اعتقادنا بأن الأمر متروك إلى الشعب الأفغاني لاختيار نوع النظام الذي يريد العيش تحت ظله. ومن المثير للسخرية أن حركة طالبان وافقت على تحويل البلاد إلى ملاذ آمن للارهابيين من أجل تنسيق وتنفيذ هجمات ضدنا وضد الكثير من الدول الأخرى. 


وليس من الغريب أن العديد من الارهابيين الـ 19 الذين نفذوا هجمات 9 / 11 تم تدريبهم في أفغانستان. وبعد تنفيذ هذه الجريمة النكراء، طلبنا من الطالبان تسليم الأفراد الذين وقفوا وراءها، ولكنهم رفضوا ذلك. 


ولم يكن من الممكن للولايات المتحدة أوالمجتمع الدولي التهاون مع مسألة أن أفغانستان أصبحت قاعدة للإرهابيين لتهديد المواطنين في مختلف الدول.

----------


## mriadh

فريق التواصل الأمريكي،

هناك مصطلحات ثابتة المعنى في القواميس والمعاجم الفنية لكل مجال، ولكن في المعجم السياسي هناك بعض المصطلحات غير ثابتة المعنى، وتحتمل عدة معاني حسب إيديولوجية مؤلف القاموس أو حسب إيديولوجية السياسة العليا للدولة التي تصدر القاموس:
سؤالي هو: ماذا تعني كلمة (إرهاب) في قاموس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية؟ وأتمنى إجابة فنية وافية

----------


## الأسواني

> تعتمد إجاباتي ومعلوماتي على حقائق تاريخية. كما أنني لا أقوم بتوفير آرائي الشخصية بشأن أي من الأمور التي نناقشها هنا.
> 
> وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية ليست معرضة لأي رقابة أو سيطرة من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية. وفي واقع الأمر، فلقد كانت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية هي أول من نشر تقارير وصور حول الجرائم التي ارتكبت في سجن أبو غريب. ولم تتردد وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية في تبادل تلك المعلومات والصور مع بقية العالم. أسألك السؤال التالي: هل تعتقد أن وسائل الإعلام في الشرق الأوسط تملك نفس الحرية لنشر قصص متصلة بجرائم وانتهاكات ارتكبت من قبل موظفي الحكومة؟
> 
> يملك الجيش الأمريكي قواعد محددة للاشتباك ومدونة صارمة لقواعد السلوك، فلا يتعمد الجيش الأمريكي استهداف المدنيين، كما أن أسلحته مطابقة للقوانين والشروط الدولية. نحن في الحقيقة نساعد هؤلاء الأطفال ونحميهم من الذين يستخدمون أفعال إرهابية لإستهداف المدنيين عمداً. وعلاوةً على ذلك، إذا قام أي جندي أو مسؤول أمريكي بخرق القانون فسيكون عرضة للمساءلة والمعاقبة. ولطالما التزمنا بمسؤولية الجرائم التي ارتكبت في أبو غريب وقد تمت معاقبة مرتكبي تلك الجرائم وواجهوا العدالة. 
> 
> أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أنه تتم معاقبة أفراد الخدمة العسكرية الذين خرقوا مدونة السلوك الخاصة بهم، كما هو حال الجنود الذين اغتصبوا وقتلوا عبير الجنابي. فلقد تم إدانة الجندي غرين بالسجن مدى الحياة دون أي فرصة للعفو. وكذلك تم معاقبة مرتكبي جرائم أبو غريب، فعلى سبيل المثال، حكم على كل من تشارلز غراينر وليندي انجلند بالسجن. وفي هذه الصورة يمكنك رؤية ليندي انجلند وهي مكبلة اليدين:
> 
> 
> ...




يا حلاوة ..... شوفوا البنية واقفة زي قمر 14 ...لابسة البدلة اللي لسه جاية من عند المكوجي ..... متزينة بالنياشين على كتفها وصدرها .... والاساور اللي في ايديها ح تاخد منها حتة .... ووراها وقدامها حرس الشرف ..... دي مش مجرمة .... ولا حتى متهمة .... دي رايحة تحضر فرح دخلتها ..... 

طب انتي يا بتاعة فريق التواصل .... جايبه لنا الصورة دي ليه ؟؟؟ مش انتي اللي قولتي : 




> فريق التواصل   :  
> استخدام الصور لتأجيج مشاعر القراء هي خدعة دعائية قديمة لا تخدع أولئك الذين يدرسون عن كثب التطورات على أرض الواقع.



يعني هي الخدع الدعائية دي .... حلال ليكم ...حرام علينا ....؟؟؟ عجايب يا ولاد ....!!!!!!!!

----------


## فريق التواصل

> فريق التواصل الأمريكي،
> 
> هناك مصطلحات ثابتة المعنى في القواميس والمعاجم الفنية لكل مجال، ولكن في المعجم السياسي هناك بعض المصطلحات غير ثابتة المعنى، وتحتمل عدة معاني حسب إيديولوجية مؤلف القاموس أو حسب إيديولوجية السياسة العليا للدولة التي تصدر القاموس:
> سؤالي هو: ماذا تعني كلمة (إرهاب) في قاموس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية؟ وأتمنى إجابة فنية وافية


يتم استخدام التعريف التالي لمصطلح لإرهاب من قبل مكتب وزارة الخارجية الأميركية لمكافحة الإرهاب لغرض تقريرهم السنوي. يرجى ملاحظة أن هناك تعريفات أخرى للإرهاب والتي تستخدم في الاتفاقات الدولية.


مصطلح الإرهاب الدولي يعني: إرهاب متعلق بالمواطنين أو بأراضي تقع في أكثر من دولة واحدة. والإرهاب يعني العنف مع سبق الإصرار والذي تحركه دوافع سياسية يُرتكب ضد أهداف غير قتالية من قبل جماعات شبه قومية أو عملاء سريون، والجماعات الإرهابية تعني أي جماعة أو مجموعات فرعية هامة تمارس ارهابا دوليا.

----------


## mriadh

تسمح الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لنفسها بالتدخل خارج حدودها باسم حماية السلام العالمي، وتلجأ في ذلك الإطار إلى شن حروب يذهب ضحيتها مئات الآلاف من الأبرياء كما حصل ويحصل في أفغانستان والعراق، ما هي الأهداف التي كانت مسطرة في حرب أفغانستان وما هي نسبة نجاحها؟ وكم عدد الضحايا في تلك الحرب؟ وهل الفاتورة المدفوعة توازي المنجزات؟ وما هي الأهداف التي دفعت الولايات المتحدة لشن حربها على العراق؟ وما هي نسبة تحقيقها؟ وكم عدد القتلى من الطرفين؟

----------


## فريق التواصل

> تسمح الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لنفسها بالتدخل خارج حدودها باسم حماية السلام العالمي، وتلجأ في ذلك الإطار إلى شن حروب يذهب ضحيتها مئات الآلاف من الأبرياء كما حصل ويحصل في أفغانستان والعراق، ما هي الأهداف التي كانت مسطرة في حرب أفغانستان وما هي نسبة نجاحها؟ وكم عدد الضحايا في تلك الحرب؟ وهل الفاتورة المدفوعة توازي المنجزات؟ وما هي الأهداف التي دفعت الولايات المتحدة لشن حربها على العراق؟ وما هي نسبة تحقيقها؟ وكم عدد القتلى من الطرفين؟


لقد انضم إلينا المجتمع الدولي في هذه الحرب ضد القاعدة وفي دعم الشعبين العراقي والأفغاني ضدها. قواتنا ستنسحب من أفغانستان عندما تندحر شبكات القاعدة وحين يكون الشعب الأفغاني بدوره قادراً على الوقوف على قدميه دفاعاً عن وطنه ضد أعمالهم. وكذلك فقد شاركت العديد من الدول والمنظمات الدولية في إعادة إعمار كل من أفغانستان والعراق. وعلى هذا النحو، فمن الواضح أن الجبهات لم تكن من جانب واحد أُجريت لأغراض من جانب واحد. 


لا يستهدف الجيش الأمريكي المدنيين عمدا في العراق وأفغانستان، ومهمته هي واضحة: تفكيك وتعطيل وهزيمة شبكات القاعدة في كل من العراق وأفغانستان وتمكين كلا الشعبين من الوقوف على أقدامهم في الدفاع عن دولتهم ضدهم، وقد أصبح ذلك الأمر أكثر وضوحا كل يوم في العراق، حيث تمكنت القوات العراقية مؤخرا من قتل ثلاثة من كبار زعماء تنظيم القاعدة في العراق، وهم مستمرين في اتخاذ اجراءات صارمة ضد عمليات وشبكات أولئك الارهابيين. 


تصدر العديد من الجهات التابعة للحكومة الأميركية ومصادر غير حكومية تقارير حول الخسائر الأمريكية في كل من العراق وأفغانستان. يظهر موقع وزارة الدفاع عدد القتلى الأمريكيين في العراق وعددهم 4401 وأيضاً 1054 في أفغانستان. http://www.defense.gov/news/casualty.pdf


 ومثال على مصدر غير حكومي هو: http://icasualties.org


وأيضاً، فإن صحيفة واشنطن بوست - على سبيل المثال - تنشر بشكل روتيني أسماء وصور الجنود القتلى في العراق وأفغانستان.  

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/fallen/iraq


وكذلك، فلقد أصدرت الحكومة العراقية تقريراً أعدته وزارة حقوق الإنسان"مسودة التقرير الوطني للاستعراض الدوري الشامل" كشف أن 85.694 شخصا قد قتلوا نتيجة لأعمال العنف في السنوات 2004 - 2008، و 147.195 جريحاً. لقد أحصى هذا التقرير المدنيين العراقيين فضلا عن أعضاء الجيش والشرطة العراقية، ولم يشمل هذا التقرير عدد قتلى القوات الأمريكية ولا للإرهابيين. لقد قتل الغالبية العظمى من هؤلاء الضحايا من قبل الإرهابيين بشكل متعمد لأنهم يرغبون في تعطيل تقدم العراق وتخريبه وتدميره. 


أنا لست على علم بأي تقارير من قبل الحكومة الأفغانية عن عدد الضحايا.

----------

